# H2O KALMAR - the picture thread



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please allow me to be the one to open this H2O KALMAR picture thread with my own watch configuration.

I would like to ask everybody to post your H2O KALMAR pictures INCLUDING the REFERENCE NUMBER (seven characters), which you could find between the lugs or on your warranty card and maybe a short description. 

I wish you Happy Photographing! 

REF.-No.: KBBFICA
- DLC case
- brushed bezel 1
- brushed crown guards 2
- brushed display case back
- Dial 09 "Stealth"
- matt, black handset with black SL


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful sir...cannot wait for mine


----------



## cojis (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry to say, since it is your watch, sir, but I find that an hideaous amalgamation.:-s


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Congrats on the final product! I love that caseback with the display window, and I am definitely looking forward to seeing the many many different configurations and looks to the watch from other owners.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Clemens, do you have any idea how disgusted I am right now? That watch is crazy! That won't be mistaken for anything other than a Kalmar. You have outdone yourself sir. I look forward to seeing more combinations.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't believe how well that dial matches the DLC case! And I can't wait until those cordovan straps are available.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Clemens.... man, I can't wait to get mine!! BTW, I thought you said the water resistance is the same for those watches with display backs and solid backs... which leads me to ask why your display back says 200bar instead of 300.... Maybe this was already addressed. 

Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW...looks like a quality timepiece


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, that is a beautiful caseback, I like the industrial look of all those screws. |>

I went for the solid caseback, I really liked the etched squid graphic.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

marked said:


> Clemens.... man, I can't wait to get mine!! BTW, I thought you said the water resistance is the same for those watches with display backs and solid backs... which leads me to ask why your display back says 200bar instead of 300.... Maybe this was already addressed.
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


I believe he said with the display back it was only 200 that's why it says that on the back and this way the dial would not have to be changed


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

yes, as Clemens explained, the display back is certified to 2000m/200bar, the solid 3000m/300bar, _all_ dials will read '3000m' ...._*because*_.... while the display back, for those who ordered it, (as I understand) will come installed, but buyer will ALSO receive the solid case-back in the package as well. The disply back is an _additional_ option, not an 'instead-of'


----------



## spen (Jan 19, 2011)

Where is my watch.........????


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Spen: I´m working day and night to complete the watches and do all the shipping papers. We will send out the watches as soon as possible and many within this week.

@All: Could we have the discussions in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h20-watch-if-strap-any-indication-539876.html ?

Sorry for short answers, but no time to read the threads.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Clemens 
take ALL the time that you need for delivery a damn nice watch to all the customers involded !;-)
received your update email today and i have only one question for my curiosity ,why you need to DLC coating the bracelet two time? there is some issue on durability?
just because i have ordered an all DLC coated watch

P.S. :for now in the pics looks all pretty COOL!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Being first on the block isn't all fun and games. Mine was delayed by UPS because of some customs paperwork, might arrive tomorrow or the day after. Now this benefits everyone afterwards because now Clemens knows what paperwork to file with UPS the next time, and you folks won't be delayed!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Eric L. said:


> Being first on the block isn't all fun and games. Mine was delayed by UPS because of some customs paperwork, might arrive tomorrow or the day after. Now this benefits everyone afterwards because now Clemens knows what paperwork to file with UPS the next time, and you folks won't be delayed!


Yes, that´s so true. Sending the first complete watch to the US was a challenge!  I would have never expected to break down a complete watch into its parts on the invoice. Even the warranty cards or tiny screw needs a specific value. Eric, your parcel is now on it´s way to you!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, that´s so true. Sending the first complete watch to the US was a challenge!  I would have never expected to break down a complete watch into its parts on the invoice. Even the warranty cards or tiny screw needs a specific value. Eric, your parcel is now on it´s way to you!


WOW amazing...but it should be easy form here on out.....only in the US...


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*mine's on the way,just got the tracking info.:-!:-!:-!*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

soberdave09 said:


> *mine's on the way,just got the tracking info.:-!:-!:-!*










awesome man!

*you:*










*
me:*


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Hmm, I believe that UPS (United States) is off on Monday for Labor Day so there will be another day of waiting in most people's schedule.

Bummer


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

kdsarch said:


> Hmm, I believe that UPS (United States) is off on Monday for Labor Day so there will be another day of waiting in most people's schedule.
> 
> Bummer


Sure is......but they will come Tuesday


----------



## tribal1603 (Aug 8, 2011)

My Kalmar arrived today!!!!

Great package.

Ref-Number: KAPFJBA

Case Design:: Titanium brushed
Bezel Design:: Bezel 3 (60sec. style)
Crown Guard Design:: CG 2
Dial Design:: Dial 10
Hour Hand Design:: Silver Hour Hand
Minute Hand Design:: Silver Minute Hand
Second Hand Design:: Silver Second Hand
Leather Strap Design:: Leather Strap 3 incl. H2O CNC Buckle
Rubber Strap Design:: Rubber Strap 3
Nato Strap Design:: 007-James-Bond-Nato strap
Additional Display Backs with 2000M WR:: Display Back brushed
Additional Titanium Bracelet:: Titanium Bracelet brushed

whole package:








Front:








Rear: H2O Kalmar words are in Superluminova !!








Great Job.

Have fun with your Kalmars!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Tribal, congrats and thanks for the photos. |>

It is great to see the whole kit together and the brushed finish on the titanium is beautiful.

In your photo of the watch it doesn't look like your bezel markings are lumed. I thought the titanium bezels were going to have lumed markings?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Tribal, aside from the bezel (I ordered 12hr style) that is EXACTLY my watch! I am so jealous! o|o|o|o|o|

Congrats man, enjoy it, it's beautiful!


----------



## tribal1603 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi the bezel markings are lumed. On the photo you could only see that the spot at 12 is lumed. But it looks great in the dark.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

tribal1603 said:


> hi the bezel markings are lumed. On the photo you could only see that the spot at 12 is lumed. But it looks great in the dark.


OK thanks. Beautiful watch, I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

tribal1603 said:


> My Kalmar arrived today!!!!
> 
> Great package.
> 
> ...


WOW beautiful..big and bad just what I had hoped. So glad I was able to order the bracelet a few weeks ago as it looks great......


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

dayummmmm... that is HOT

where is the obligatory wrist shot?

BIG CONGRATS!


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*just like to start out saying that clemens is top notch.sent me some extra goodies.one question to the people that got there watch.who did you make your check out to when ups came?because he told me to make it out to H2O.now onto some pics.

#05/300
*Case Design:: Titanium brushed
Bezel Design:: Bezel 2 
Crown Guard Design:: CG 3
Dial Design:: Dial 02
Hour Hand Design:: Silver Hour Hand
Minute Hand Design:: Silver Minute Hand
Second Hand Design:: Silver Second Hand
Leather Strap Design:: Leather Strap 3 incl. H2O CNC Buckle
Rubber Strap Design:: Rubber Strap 3
Nato Strap Design:: 007-James-Bond-Nato strap
Additional Titanium Bracelet:: Titanium Bracelet brushed


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

soberdave09 said:


> *just like to start out saying that clemens is top notch.sent me some extra goodies.one question to the people that got there watch.who did you make your check out to when ups came?because he told me to make it out to H2O.now onto some pics.
> 
> *


Very nice Dave.....how much was your taxes...seems to be an issue about he amount for some based upon OOOPS's calculation of taxes...100.00 is way out of line....my brother who has worked for them for decades say never use them


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> Very nice Dave.....how much was your taxes...seems to be an issue about he amount for some based upon OOOPS's calculation of taxes...100.00 is way out of line....my brother who has worked for them for decades say never use them


*my tax was $69*


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*Tribal concrat's on a kewl looking Kalmar. Dave I'm happy for you man. killer killer and awesome. Dave wear that puppy in good health....|>

T**e**ddy*


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats Dave and tribal. Very jealous. Dave, my set up is pretty much the same as yours....can't wait to get my hands on it. Great pics BTW.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## zoli10 (Jun 1, 2010)

soberdave09 said:


> *just like to start out saying that clemens is top notch.sent me some extra goodies.one question to the people that got there watch.who did you make your check out to when ups came?because he told me to make it out to H2O.now onto some pics.
> 
> #05/300
> *Case Design:: Titanium brushed
> ...


Aight, I'll give it to you. That watch on a bracelet looks absolutely SIIICK! I rarely take one look at a watch and think it looks amazing. I always find a little something that I think could be better (just my nature), but I gotta say this combo looks as close to perfect as I could imagine....well done.

I was DESPERATELY hoping to have mine before leaving for Labor Day weekend down the shore, but no luck.....yellow face model pics coming as soon as I get mine.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

this is really a nice one 
love the grey dial

just to big for me


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Let me begin by saying if I never purchase another watch after today, I'M GOOD!! That is as long as I can continue to buy accessories for my Kalmar. :-d This watch is great in so many aspects. I am not a dive watch historian or a authority on dive watches. I'm not a free diver, I don't even swim that well. If I can't stand up in it, then I don't want to go in. I just like some dive watches, and I like this one more than anything I own.

When I tell you I wrestled with what color dial to get, I mean it felt like I was in with Anderson Silva. I changed my mind so many times. Then once seeing some of Clemens pics over the past few days, I was really starting to doubt my dial color choice. All those mixed feelings went away as soon as I layed my eyes on the dial. Gorgeous. This is my first Ti watch and I'm glad I waited for it to be this one. For a watch this size, especially the thickness, I was expecting it to be heavier. I remember reading someones post yesterday that it may not be a daily wearer for them. It definately can be for me. I have it on right now at work with a long sleeve dress shirt, and I love it!! :-d

All the leather straps are great, but that gray one is amazing. I actually need another one because I know I'm going to wear it out. The rubber strap is nice also. That vanilla scent is cool. Someone mentioned that their bracelet fit them right out the box. Mine did also.  Can you say Kalmar at dinner tonight? I'm sure that there will be folks who will need to get extra links though.

Enought dang typing. On to the pictures. I tell more later. Just no that it's a hell of a package that I have no regrets about. Clemens made it a very fun and interesting journey and I'm glad I was apart of it. Here are a few shots I took last night before bed. I'll take some more in the next day or so.

REF.-No.: KABFHAC
SER.-NO.: 001/300

























































































































































I must say that the lume on this thing is out of sight.

Thanks for looking. I'll get some more shots up later.


----------



## spen (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic....... Congrat...... 001.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice all..it just makes it harder to wait for mine.....So Clemens how many did you manage to ship this week?...is the 7-10 day time frame for getting all pre orders shipped still holding true?


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you get both a brushed and a DLC version? Either you did or my eyes are playing tricks on me. It's nice to see a blue dial. I have a blue coming my way, too, but with all black hands. I have two bezels coming, too, but they are the opposite colors/markings that you have. (My brushed is the 60-minute and the DLC is the 15-minute.)

The lume on the bezel matches the lume on the dial and hands well!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m very proud to see all the watches again. 
Today I´m going to send about 15 watches to Germany and the EU. Since the customs problems with US are (hopefully) solved now we will ship the next Monday about 25 watches to US / worldwide and, of course, continue to send.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Mr Mayface, the black DLC bezel and crown guards with black strap and blue face is a *****in combo!! Very well done sir!

Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay, I posted my first impressions yesterday and now I have some pics to share. Let me preface everything by saying that I have never experienced better customer service in my life. I don't know how he is assembling all the watches and still managing to respond to emails, etc. Clemens is a super guy and very hard working! So, THANK YOU CLEMENS! Case in point, I was the winner of the monthly strap raffle in July and asked Clemens if he had any horween straps yet... he didn't, so he sent me not one, but TWO, free straps!! Awesome!

After timing my watch for 22hrs, it has lost 3 seconds... not bad at all in my book.

I still feel the watch is big, but I'm getting re-acclimated to wearing big and I am loving it more and more. It really is unique. I love the dial layout and hands. The silver dial is stunning and certainly the right choice for me.

Honestly, the only thing that I think could be improved is the bezel action which I described previously.

Now on to the pics, taken quick and dirty this morning... hope to get some better ones taken soon:


----------



## jcbill (Apr 9, 2011)

great pics so far, Dave, looking good, Mr mayface..man you really stocked up on assessories, nice!!! Looking forward to getting mine soon. Still not 100% sure which dial combo will show up, seeing how I changed it a couple times...will be a great surprise...


----------



## spen (Jan 19, 2011)

How about Asia?


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

that lume shot is rockin'


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

spen said:


> How about Asia?


@Spen
The first watches to Asia will go out as well on Monday. It was interesting to see that US started first ordering, in the middle Germany and later my asian friends (have a great preference for Asia, since I was working 10 years for a japanese company  ). I´m also trying to combine local areas due to the excessive paper work required.

Let´s try to keep this as a picture thread as it was meant to be. I will answer your questions preferrable in the other thread. .-) Thank you!


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dave brilliant.....the watch is incredible......the grey looks great....cant wait for my blue faced version....


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*changing straps are so easy.if i can do it anyone can.my favorite grey strap



































































































































































*


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Love the gray strap! It is one of the best looking straps I've ever seen!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Great looking watch, can I ask what size wrist you have? Trying to get a feel for how it might wear on my 7 1/2 wrist.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dave T said:


> Great looking watch, can I ask what size wrist you have? Trying to get a feel for how it might wear on my 7 1/2 wrist.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


*thanks,my wrist is 7 1/4-7 1/2*


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

The grey strap is a killer


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

fuzzyb said:


> Did you get both a brushed and a DLC version? Either you did or my eyes are playing tricks on me. It's nice to see a blue dial. I have a blue coming my way, too, but with all black hands. I have two bezels coming, too, but they are the opposite colors/markings that you have. (My brushed is the 60-minute and the DLC is the 15-minute.)


No, I didn't get the DLC version also. It just looks like that in the picture. Maybe Clemons will swap with me in a few months.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

That was a long week! Here are some quick and dirties of mine - looks like I am the first one on the block with the fully lumed black dial (don't have my UV flashlight with me now so I will have to take pics of the lume later in the week). What an outstanding watch Clemens has produced!

REF.-No.: HABFAAC
- Brushed case
- brushed bezel 1
- brushed crown guards 2
- brushed solid caseback (should have gotten the display!)
- Dial 01
- black and orange handset
- cool 007 numbering

Initial impressions (ok I admit I am *very* picky):
GOOD
- Very nice lume, esp around the bezel markers
- Even though it is technically 54mm lug-to-lug, wears more like a 51-52mm lug-to-lug, that is, it fits very well
- Case has nice fit and finish, reminds me of the Korsbek OE
- 60 click bezel (way way prefer over a 120 click bezel) snaps with authority
- Bracelet is excellent, same supplier as what Fricker uses - the dive buckle gives the bracelet enough length to easily fit my 8" wrist after taking off two links
- The bracelet fit on the lugs is excellent as well - i like how the lugs are a big extended from the case, and there is extra metal between the bracelet endlink and the watch case - it sure beats a fitted endlink (UTS does something similar)
- One sided lug screw - super easy
- Nice included packaging (the freebies like the buckles look wonderful, a watch made from those materials would be wild)
- Thanks for including a hex wrench
- It feels substantial without weighing a ton, but its definitely no lightweight (my guess, maybe 200g) - the only other titanium watch I've handled that feels similarly hefty in titanium (without feeling like a wimpy weakling like some other Ti watches) is the Seiko SD600. I think that's high praise.

CONS:
- Crown guard has some sharp edges
- Should have come with two screwdrivers for bracelet changes (no big deal since most WIS have extra screwdrivers)
- The arrow lume on the bezel is a little sloppy

And the pictures!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Clemens, will you offer different hand styles down the road or currently. I have never been able to warm up this type of style. Great looking watches, you truly looked to have done an a fantastic job overall. Congrats.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

That's total insanity. Must be part of the New Jobs Program for the USA. Give the bureaucrats more paperwork and they are sooooooooo happy. Just make sure there is no ebony from India ... look what happened to Gibson Guitars. Sorry, to get off topic. Watches look great. Sort of a UTS lug thing going on there. Are you working with Hans Spinner ?



H2O Watch said:


> Yes, that´s so true. Sending the first complete watch to the US was a challenge!  I would have never expected to break down a complete watch into its parts on the invoice. Even the warranty cards or tiny screw needs a specific value. Eric, your parcel is now on it´s way to you!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> That's total insanity. Must be part of the New Jobs Program for the USA. Give the bureaucrats more paperwork and they are sooooooooo happy. Just make sure there is no ebony from India ... look what happened to Gibson Guitars. Sorry, to get off topic. Watches look great. Sort of a UTS lug thing going on there. Are you working with Hans Spinner ?


Only in America.........


----------



## Barnboss (Jul 8, 2010)

Other than having his design of the lugs being unwittingly "borrowed" I seriously doubt Herr. Spinner has anything to do with this watch.



Rhino-Ranch said:


> Sorry, to get off topic. Watches look great. Sort of a UTS lug thing going on there. Are you working with Hans Spinner ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Clemens, will you offer different hand styles down the road or currently. I have never been able to warm up this type of style. Great looking watches, you truly looked to have done an a fantastic job overall. Congrats.


Currently I do not have a plan for a new, unique H2O handset design. The tooling for a new handset is an expensive investment and also the MOQ for handset are quite high. I´m hesitating to purchase standard, modern handset from a catalog as this is not the style I would like to go for H2O.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*another very cooooooooool strap.

















































































































































*


----------



## travis (Jun 4, 2007)

marked said:


> Love the gray strap! It is one of the best looking straps I've ever seen!


its the best leather strap I have ever seen. that combo is genius. I just cant stop looking!!!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Clemens sure did this right....every combo I have seen is great........and whats nice with one watch a few spare options you can have a different watch every day


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*never wore orange before but i think it's pretty cool for the beach or the pool
































































































*


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

The lugs are one piece with the case, not screwed on like UTS. So they look similar, but are far from a copy like you imply.



Barnboss said:


> Other than having his design of the lugs being unwittingly "borrowed" I seriously doubt Herr. Spinner has anything to do with this watch.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Dave I thinkI have the same strap coming. Hmmmm what size is your wrist..?





Teddy


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Teddyhanna said:


> Dave I thinkI have the same strap coming. Hmmmm what size is your wrist..?
> 
> Teddy


7 1/4-7 1/2:-!:-!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Dave, that orange is fire! Is that a H2O strap?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dave man, that orange looks insanely good!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*That is some serious level of engineering / machining. Quite remarkable*. Now I've got to tap the piggy bank. And talk about VALUE !!! This is really unheard of for a Titanium watch with this level of detail and refinement.



Eric L. said:


> The lugs are one piece with the case, not screwed on like UTS. So they look similar, but are far from a copy like you imply.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I wore my Kalmar on the bracelet this morning to a pee wee football game. I noticed how good it felt and how light it was. So I decided to weigh it and compare it's weight to a couple of my favorite 2824 divers .


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Just messing around tonight watching a little college football. I really like this watch. This dial is rather cool. My favorite part of the watch right now may be the hands. I love the pop of color from the orange.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMayface said:


> Just messing around tonight watching a little college football. I really like this watch. This dial is rather cool. My favorite part of the watch right now may be the hands. I love the pop of color from the orange.


Glad to see the blue dial it is nicer than I thought.....glad I selected it..


----------



## tribal1603 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a 3 month old daughter and my time to take pictures is really reduced 

But here are some more pictures.























some details:











































Backside:















Some guys called for wristshots. Here they are:


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice shots sir. I was really sitting here thinking that JM etched in the rotor was my initials!! LMAO! Oh well. That's still going to be my story.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I love everything about the Kalmar including the travel case. It will definitely get plenty of use. The travel case is very lightweight and that will come in handy with the holidays coming up.

Well I'm not traveling now and my Kalmar needs a home, plus somewhere to hide from my 22 month old. This should do for the time being, until I get something more permanent. ;-)


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

the pictures of these blue faced ones make me wonder if i made a mistake ordering the white lumed dial.
Theyre looking really good.


for those of you who got strap #3, did you order that to begin with?
I'm asking because of the email last week saying everyone who ordered strap #2 will be given #1 or #3.
wondering if you were asked before they shipped which you wanted.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMayface said:


> I love everything about the Kalmar including the travel case. It will definitely get plenty of use. The travel case is very lightweight and that will come in handy with the holidays coming up.
> 
> Well I'm not traveling now and my Kalmar needs a home, plus somewhere to hide from my 22 month old. This should do for the time being, until I get something more permanent. ;-)


Incredible... Clemens sir you did this right......and to think a huge percentage of them are different in some way.....it will be hard to buy an off the self watch again......


----------



## Duhart (Sep 1, 2011)

UPS was there








The Mokume-Gane-Bezel is missing, but Clemes will sent they as soon as possible








Quick and Dirty:

Ref: KBELIEE
Nr. 34/300


















bloody cool, the Titan-Mokume-Pin:


















Big Thing:









i´m very happy!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Duhart said:


> UPS was there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be very happy, because that looks great!! Once everyone receives theirs, we need to have a worldwide Wear Your Kalmar Day. Man, those hands really make that dial pop.


----------



## zoli10 (Jun 1, 2010)

tracking info email received....yellow dial pics coming soon.


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

A few months ago i ordered an additional leather strap. Clemens was nice enough to send me a picture at the time.

I got my tracking info today and this should be here Wednesday.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

MrMayface said:


> Dave, that orange is fire! Is that a H2O strap?


*yes,the strap came with it.:-!*


----------



## Duhart (Sep 1, 2011)

Lumeshot: Stealth-Dial with "Normal"-Hands


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Please Cleamens where is mine #72 i really dont cant wait .........:-d 
nice shot here!
congrats to all ....looks NICE!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessio Scala said:


> Please Cleamens where is mine #72 i really dont cant wait .........:-d
> nice shot here!
> congrats to all ....looks NICE!


 It will come faster than you might think!


----------



## ChrisX (Jul 14, 2010)

Nr 88/300









:-!:-!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

kdsarch said:


> A few months ago i ordered an additional leather strap. Clemens was nice enough to send me a picture at the time.
> 
> I got my tracking info today and this should be here Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


oh man... wheres the crown? :-d

i imagine that was one of Clemens prototypes


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

ChrisX said:


> Nr 88/300
> 
> View attachment 508541
> 
> ...


Well done sir! That is quite the combo. I like....

Would love to see more pics when you have the chance. That Mokume Gane metal is gorgeous.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*That's an awesome set up....|> If you would have ran down to me how it was going to be hmmmmmmmm, but seeing it, that looks killer...*


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

ChrisX said:


> Nr 88/300
> 
> View attachment 508541
> 
> ...


Chris I'm really feeling this one. I'm really starting to kick myself for passing on the MG parts.


----------



## ChrisX (Jul 14, 2010)

Some more pics for you

Another wristshot:








Kalmar on Ted Su Dive Buckle:







It fits very well, but i think the black Ted Su with black stitches and the black dive buckel would look really great, but 200$ :think:

On Bell & Ross strap:















Some pics with the black bezel and crown guard






















Its an amazing watch and the Mokume Gane parts are really great.|>

Greetings from Germany

Chris

PS: Sry for my English;-)


----------



## zoli10 (Jun 1, 2010)

What's the lug width again?


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice and your English is great...heck of alot better than my German which is none...you sir may have convinced me to buy another H20 just like yours......love that all black look


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

zoli10 said:


> What's the lug width again?


*24mm*


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Here is a crappy cell phone picture of a great watch. I just put it on leather and took a picture. Forgot to even set the time.....









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

With leather



























With Isofrane



























Lumen is very good!!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Here are some more pics for you guys:


----------



## zoli10 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's some basic pics of my new Kalmar on all three straps.... I also threw the grey leather strap on my Breitling Navitmer World because I am completely obsessed with this strap. It's absolutely sick!!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Heres mine witht he blue dial...hot and very strangely humid here in San Diego so Bracelet it will be for a few days...

.


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

maybe i can get an answer now that there are more folks with watches

for those who ordered rubber strap #2, since they had an issue with them fitting the lug bars, which strap did you receive?
were you asked which strap #1 or #3 you wanted before they shipped or was this unilaterally decided for you?

Ive asked a couple of times here already, asked clemens via email, and again now. (no answer as of yet from anyone unless I missed it)
I just got my tracking number so I'm worried that my decision was made unilaterally for me even despite me requesting a specific strap to replace the one I ordered which was not available.

I know, I know.
SUPER nit picky.
But i already have 3 or 4 of a black rubber strap similar to, if not identical to, strap #1, so I was hoping to get #3.

oh well, guess ill see what i get now


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

pechelman said:


> maybe i can get an answer now that there are more folks with watches
> 
> for those who ordered rubber strap #2, since they had an issue with them fitting the lug bars, which strap did you receive?
> were you asked which strap #1 or #3 you wanted before they shipped or was this unilaterally decided for you?
> ...


I ordered a number two and got a number 1 but tit did not really matter to me which one..if I decide to use a rubber strap it will be an Isofrane and but i will say this their quality is top notch and they smell just like all my isofranes


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

richc1958 said:


> I ordered a number two and got a number 1 but tit did not really matter to me which one..if I decide to use a rubber strap it will be an Isofrane and but i will say this their quality is top notch and they smell just like all my isofranes


Pretty sure I remember Clemens posting in the other thread that his straps came from the same manufacturer Isofrane uses.

Edit: I asked Clemens if he could post a pic of one of the prototypes on an Isofrane and here was his response....

"@cochese2323: Sorry, but I don´t have an Isofrane. Our own rubber straps are made by the same company who also makes the Isofrane straps, but the design is different. "

Sent from my iPad


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course, you´re packed and shipped with the strap #3. And maybe more important: the titanium damascus tongue! 



pechelman said:


> maybe i can get an answer now that there are more folks with watches
> 
> for those who ordered rubber strap #2, since they had an issue with them fitting the lug bars, which strap did you receive?
> were you asked which strap #1 or #3 you wanted before they shipped or was this unilaterally decided for you?
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> I ordered a number two and got a number 1 but tit did not really matter to me which one..if I decide to use a rubber strap it will be an Isofrane and but i will say this their quality is top notch and they smell just like all my isofranes


The same smell is not suprise: The Isofrane and H2O rubber strap are made by the SAME manufacturer. They are same in material, quality and smell.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> The same smell is not suprise: The Isofrane and H2O rubber strap are made by the SAME manufacturer. They are same in material, quality and smell.


And they it easy to tell....everything about the Kalmar is first class...the leather straps and remarkable also


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Here it is on a Steinhart rubber strap. Luckily I have 3 of them so I can make it generic for the H2O. It too has that vanilla smell.....









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course, you´re packed and shipped with the strap #3. And maybe more important: the titanium damascus tongue!


thanks for the confirmation!

very excited


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Pictures of that beautiful blue dial will be posted here later today. I spent at least an hour last night playing around with different combinations of parts to see what I like best. This is going to be a fun watch considering all of the different possible looks. Job well done, Clemens!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

And now for a picture. It's a dark and dreary day, so this is the only salvageable photo I could come up with for now.

This is No. 12/300
Ref: HAPFHAA

Blue Dial, Crownguard No. 2, Black glossy hands, currently on DLC bezel with 15-minute markings


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Where are all the pictures at? Shouldn't the second batch have reached their owners by now? I'm very interested to see the various combinations...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

marked said:


> Where are all the pictures at? Shouldn't the second batch have reached their owners by now? I'm very interested to see the various combinations...


I'll be posting lots of photos as soon as mine arrives. b-)


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

got mine this morning. been a super busy morning\afternoon and I dont have my camera here with me.
Also going to be a super next couple of days starting in an hour, with being in my buddies wedding, but I can post some initial impressions.

I too missed out on the nato strap, but honestly, I'm fine with that. Doubt id ever wear it. I prefer all black ones anway and already have one in 24mm.
The fit and finish of everything is generally pretty high. There was some schmutz on the watch, specifically around the He valve and under the bezel spring, but both cleaned off easily with some spit.

Some small things like the concentricity of the countersink in the lug and the head of the lug screw to the screw is a bit off as you can feel it binding a very little bit when tightening. Honestly, I think this slight misalignment is a GOOD thing in the end as it acts like a physical loctite and does really illustrate how tightly put together most things are on this watch.

The rubber strap was a little underwhelming, wish it was thicker. Very soft and supple. 
Due to the thinness, I doubt I'll ever wear it on this watch because it almost makes it look like the lugs overhang my 7.25" wrist.
I have no doubt this watch will at some point be on a 24mm Isofrane.
The leather straps are fantastic imo, but these are my first beefy straps like this so ymmv. Very soft and supple and comfortable tho.

The two extra tongues i got are really cool and a big big thanks to Clemens for sending me a Timascus one 
May try my hand at coloring the other tongue and possible even the buckle.

As has been mentioned, the crown gaurds do their job perhaps a little too well. I was considering just removing them for no crown gaurds, but as much as I fiddle with the crown, they will probably stay in place. 
I also wished it came with a 2nd screw driver. Couldnt fit the bracelet because of that...oh well, when I get home.

The Ti bracelet feels really good. All links are screwed together so you can size all the way down to whatever.
The divers clasp feels pretty cheap imo. The divers ext feels a little flimsy as well and doesnt feel like it locks down solid. A slight tug on the bracelet ends disloges it. Personally I wish it didnt have an extension at all.

On the downside, perhaps the only real downside in my eyes, is that I'm really really disappointed in the bezel. 
Its arguably one of the worst bezels i've ever felt. Not only lots of angular play but lots of RADIAL & AXIAL play as well. The way the lockring interfaces with the 4 set screws I think is part of the problem. The lockring doesnt go all the way around the ID of the bezel when its tightend, so one end of the snap\lockring isnt even preloaded. Hard to explain, but if you take it apart and look at it, you will see what I mean. 

This is excacerbated by the fact that the ring groove machined into the case is about 2x the thickness of the lockring. I dont have my calipers here, but I'd also wager the ID of the tensioned lockring on the bezel is a good bit larger than the OD of the groove in the case. I can already notice some metal depositing itself on the side of the crystal from the bezel.

The clicks are dissappointing as well, just lots of play. Tension feels good and grip on the bezel is above average.

i think there's a resolution here, multiple ones at that, here are my two stabs at it from looking at this thing for ~20mins

1. Make a new bezel lockring that covers the full 360* AND has a smaller ID when tensioned. H2O would probably have to make this.
2. Make a new bezel or add an additional tensioning screw into the bezel so that it more evenly tensions the entire lockring inside the bezel.
I think if it had 5 evenly spaced, the problem would be helped.
3. Add some sort of spring, wether a bellville washer or an o-ring into the system to add some preload and take up the slop. This might require a redesign of the bezel.

When I have a chance, I'm going to do my best to dimension up what I think would make this work better and see if I can have my friend with a machine shop help me out when he gets a chance. Also wondering if changing the lockring to a teflon, and creating a slight interference fit when tensioned, might be a good idea and really help provide some smoothness to this bezel which feels all metal on metal. 
Combined that metal on metal contact, with the wonderfully textured finish, and it feels slightly slight a very high grit sandpaper.


----------



## zoli10 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pic outside the house at the pool, havin a beer.....so far, so good. Like the watch a lot.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

pechelman said:


> got mine this morning. been a super busy morning\afternoon and I dont have my camera here with me.
> Also going to be a super next couple of days starting in an hour, with being in my buddies wedding, but I can post some initial impressions.
> 
> I too missed out on the nato strap, but honestly, I'm fine with that. Doubt id ever wear it. I prefer all black ones anway and already have one in 24mm.
> ...


clear-eyed constructive review. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got mine this afternoon....AWESOME!!! So happy with it. Fit and finish are best I have ever had in a watch. Fits my wrist like a glove. Bracelet is outstanding and the gray leather strap is spectacular. Movement is buttery smooth and I love the lume on the rotor. Coolest leather strap I have ever seen and the milled titanium buckle is MASSIVE, really almost too big. Only real complaint (very very minor things) is the bezel action mentioned by pechelman and others. I use my bezel once in a while for cooking and other random timing tasks, but its not anything that would drive me crazy. Lume is a cool greenish blue. Just love it. Definitely a keeper for me. All the little things are just spot on even down to the nice leather case. Thanks again to Clemens for superb customer service and for making a fantastic time piece.

Here is my setup

Model: KABKBBA
Brushed Ti Case
Dial #2
Silver hour, minute and second hands
Bezel #1 (15 sec)
Crown Guards #2 and #3
Additional Display Back, Ti Bracelet and Flip-lock Diver Clasp and thanks to Clemens a Mokume Gane buckle tounge.

Don't have my camera with me right now, so here is a quick and dirty cell pic (enjoying Top Gear in the background)


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

I have seen a few comments now about the bezel action. I find my bezel to be very stiff (which is not necessarily a bad thing), and the 60 clicks are very pronounced. Now there is a little play in the bezel in it's rotation once you have your marker set. You can rotate the bezel back about 1 minute as mentioned in one of the original reviews. Now, I personally havent experienced the excessive movement of the bezel as outlined in the post above. I ordered two additional bezels, but have not swapped them out yet. The 60 minute bezel appears to work just as it should, with very little play side to side, laterally or up and down. I am not sure if this is the case with the other bezel variants. 

Also, I have the diver extension clasp on the bracelet. I too noticed that the diver extension would open if the bracelet was sized to be in the very last hole of the micro adjustments. I noticed that this tendency for it to open unexpectedly went away once i moved the adjustment to the third hole.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

This is the combo I wore to work today.



















Now I have to go change it up for a high school football game I'm headed to.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

My bezel doesn't appear to have as much slack as the others mentioned here although it can be turned back maybe half a minute. This is absolutely fine with me given that its a solid 60-click bezel, which I have always preferred because I can set it without looking at it - the clicks are defined enough to easily count them off. Its more difficult with 120-click bezels and landing on the half-minute mark isn't very useful. Overall I think the remarks made so far about the bezel make it seem a lot worse than it really is.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

This week the Kalmar arrived in Cologne, Germany:
I love this watch...thank you Clemens for this Beauty


----------



## ChrisX (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like the blue and the yellow one. Great Color.

Now here some more pics from my stealth. I changed the white stitching to a black one. Not perfect, but it fits better to the stealth Kalmar.









cya

Chris


----------



## cojis (Dec 21, 2008)

cojis said:


> Sorry to say, since it is your watch, sir, but I find that an hideaous amalgamation.:-s


And now I've seen a bunch of others and the various compositions, I feel compelled to say I am amazed. At the truly horribleness :-d of this watch. Garrish hands, way too thick case (what's in it?), lugs that protrude like buck teeth, and the meccano/lego toy aspect of the watch.

How long before they hit the sales corner and languish?

I'm going to find some shoes that are three times too big, paint them different colors, put on my clown nose, put on my stripey blazer, put on the ginger Ronald wig and scour the SC for a matching watch.

IMO, of course. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi cojis...you amuse me :-d


----------



## cojis (Dec 21, 2008)

Damradas said:


> Hi cojis...you amuse me :-d


Hello Damradas. Thanks.


----------



## cojis (Dec 21, 2008)

*Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

Looking at the photos, I see where the Kalmar is written on the back and the dial, and I do see where it is a 'K' but only after looking hard - it certainly looks like Halmar. Kind of like if you had a Bolex watch. :-!

But what's the WR of this watch? The website says 3000m, the dial says 3000m, but the case back says 2000m. Is this the O7 57 click bezel or the Korsbek ..... engraving on the caseback, part III?

















It really does look like Halmar.

I think we have a watch fail.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

cojis said:


> And now I've seen a bunch of others and the various compositions, I feel compelled to say I am amazed. At the truly horribleness :-d of this watch. Garrish hands, way too thick case (what's in it?), lugs that protrude like buck teeth, and the meccano/lego toy aspect of the watch.
> 
> How long before they hit the sales corner and languish?
> 
> ...


How long before any watch hits the sales corner? As much as folks around here love to flip watches, I would expect that it won't be long. I wouldn't view that as a failure of the watch or brand. I've often thought that after going to the sales corner and seeing watches that folks had been clamoring about for months for sale in droves. Then low and behold those same brands continue to sell new watches that folks love. So I really don't think that would be a good barometer to use to measure the success of any watch. IMO that is.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Damradas said:


> This week the Kalmar arrived in Cologne, Germany:
> I love this watch...thank you Clemens for this Beauty
> 
> View attachment 510781
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

It would be difficult to develop a watch design that suits everybody. If it´s not yours it´s OK.

Just to add some words regarding the WR/dial/case back engraving:
1. Our watch is officially certified for a water resistance of 6000M by a German company! Yes, we are even underrating the WR by 100% or to just 3000M on our dial and case back. The closed case back has of course the 3000M engraving like the dial.  
2. The OPTIONAL display case back is reducing the WR to 2000M, but even though it might be the deepest rated display case back in the market. We will WR test the display case back as soon as possible and we are confident it will survive at even much higher pressure. This fact is written many times on our website.



cojis said:


> Looking at the photos, I see where the Kalmar is written on the back and the dial, and I do see where it is a 'K' but only after looking hard - it certainly looks like Halmar. Kind of like if you had a Bolex watch. :-!
> 
> But what's the WR of this watch? The website says 3000m, the dial says 3000m, but the case back says 2000m. Is this the O7 57 click bezel or the Korsbek ..... engraving on the caseback, part III?
> 
> ...


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

cojis said:


> I'm going to find some shoes that are three times too big, paint them different colors, put on my clown nose, put on my stripey blazer, put on the ginger Ronald wig and scour the SC for a matching watch.


Like the watch or not, H2O has delivered on their concept and philosophy. Given your statement, I'm looking forward to you backing it up. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

pechelman said:


> blah blah blah blah


I figured if i was going to blab as much as I did, I should at least reward everyone with photos
In a rush this morning, so its going to be a quick\hasty dump of photos.

Also thought it would be beneficial to post of a comparison to other "similar" divers in this class.
Its odd to me, the h2o really seems to be the biggest, if not the thickest. The emp or heliox probably takes that prize. Close race there.
Funny how everything dwarfs the chunky UTS.

for ref, my wrist is on order of 7.25"

















































































































































and quick updates from yesterdays post

I hope i didnt scare anyone about the bezel. Its not "tons of play", but there is about 500% more than my zixen heliox bezel, which is damn near perfection imo. Better than the emperor. The bezel play is on par with the 60clicker on the UTS3km...but i give the UTS more slack because of its different construction with a lockable ceramic ball bearing detent. That system inherently has more play in it. I feel a triple pawl bezel spring should be more tight.

Ive adjusted the divers extension so its secure, quick 15second job with pliers.
Time keeping over the 24hr period, on and off wrist, and left dial up overnight has been about ~+9.
Within reason imo, and much preferred to run fast as it is.

The lug screws have smoothed themselves out, no more binding...wondering if this was something else..
There was a TON of black schmutz inside the metal bracelet. Not sure exactly what it was, but it reminded me of the metal deposits one gets at the bottom of a grinding wheel. Dense chalky black stuff...like compressed black powder. Would have expected things to be cleaner, no biggie.

hmm, what else?

oh, the lume in the photos looks great, but its slightly uneven on the dial. SLIGHTLY.

There is one design difference i would have liked to see, potentially on all dials, but certainly on the lumed dial.
Move the date hole window to replace the dot at 3. Would be so well integrated there I think, especially with the lights off.
Wouldnt make the 3'oclock indicie look any different with the lume and then also gets rid of the dark spot of the 430 date window.
could have been cool, but i still like it.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



cojis said:


> Looking at the photos, I see where the Kalmar is written on the back and the dial, and I do see where it is a 'K' but only after looking hard - it certainly looks like Halmar. Kind of like if you had a Bolex watch. :-!
> 
> But what's the WR of this watch? The website says 3000m, the dial says 3000m, but the case back says 2000m. Is this the O7 57 click bezel or the Korsbek ..... engraving on the caseback, part III?
> 
> ...


Watch FAIL ???? did you purchase one ??? if not how can you say this???? Drives me crazy how people on these forums can say the things like this without ever seeing a watch first hand...yes this watch is big but it wears so good as it is very light for its size....buy one and wear it awhile before you call it a watch fail.....till then go away


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMayface said:


> How long before any watch hits the sales corner? As much as folks around here love to flip watches, I would expect that it won't be long. I wouldn't view that as a failure of the watch or brand. I've often thought that after going to the sales corner and seeing watches that folks had been clamoring about for months for sale in droves. Then low and behold those same brands continue to sell new watches that folks love. So I really don't think that would be a good barometer to use to measure the success of any watch. IMO that is.


There was one for sale here as it was too big for the buyer sold in less than a day....


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



richc1958 said:


> Watch FAIL ???? did you purchase one ??? if not how can you say this???? Drives me crazy how people on these forums can say the things like this without ever seeing a watch first hand...yes this watch is big but it wears so good as it is very light for its size....buy one and wear it awhile before you call it a watch fail.....till then go away


:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

What constructive purpose is there in showing up to a thread and making juvenile remarks? In either case, if your point is to troll the thread, then I encourage others to not bite. That sandbox of yours isn't large enough for two adults, let alone one.



cojis said:


> And now I've seen a bunch of others and the various compositions, I feel compelled to say I am amazed. At the truly horribleness :-d of this watch. Garrish hands, way too thick case (what's in it?), lugs that protrude like buck teeth, and the meccano/lego toy aspect of the watch.
> 
> How long before they hit the sales corner and languish?
> 
> ...


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Eric L. said:


> What constructive purpose is there in showing up to a thread and making juvenile remarks? In either case, if your point is to troll the thread, then I encourage others to not bite. That sandbox of yours isn't large enough for two adults, let alone one.


Well said Eric.....


----------



## cojis (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



H2O Watch said:


> It would be difficult to develop a watch design that suits everybody. If it´s not yours it´s OK.
> 
> Just to add some words regarding the WR/dial/case back engraving:
> 1. Our watch is officially certified for a water resistance of 6000M by a German company! Yes, we are even underrating the WR by 100% or to just 3000M on our dial and case back. The closed case back has of course the 3000M engraving like the dial.
> 2. The OPTIONAL display case back is reducing the WR to 2000M, but even though it might be the deepest rated display case back in the market. We will WR test the display case back as soon as possible and we are confident it will survive at even much higher pressure. This fact is written many times on our website.


Thank you for the clarifying response. I do wish you well with your watches and it certainly seems you have a strong following here.


----------



## cojis (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



richc1958 said:


> Watch FAIL ???? did you purchase one ??? if not how can you say this???? Drives me crazy how people on these forums can say the things like this without ever seeing a watch first hand...yes this watch is big but it wears so good as it is very light for its size....buy one and wear it awhile before you call it a watch fail.....till then go away


I can say it because when I see a WR on a dial and the caseback is different there is an inconguity, otherwise referred to as a fail. It has nothing to do with buying or having the watch. I have already stated my personal opinion about the watch! Hence I chose not to buy one, but I'm not sure that doesn't preclude my posting an opinion on it. Drives me crazy when people don't get context and get a little emotional.


----------



## cojis (Dec 21, 2008)

Eric L. said:


> What constructive purpose is there in showing up to a thread and making juvenile remarks? In either case, if your point is to troll the thread, then I encourage others to not bite. That sandbox of yours isn't large enough for two adults, let alone one.


Showing up in a thread? Making juvenile remarks? Troll. My sandbox is not large enough?

And who exactly is making inflammatory remarks that are off-topic which is the general definintion of a troll?

Showing up in a thread - thought I was expressing my opinion of a new watch. Is that not allowed?
Juvenile remarks - I assume you are referring to the clown comments - that was humor, albeit in negotiable taste!
Troll - not sure who is the troll in this thread and whether my comments are more antagonistic than yours or not. There was no antagonism on my part, just expressing my opinion. I kept it on topic of the watch. You didn't. For example, the sandbox comment and those above!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Let's please keep this thread on track as Clemens originally intended... people posting photos of their new H20 Kalmar purchase that they are excited about. Thanks.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

cojis said:


> Showing up in a thread? Making juvenile remarks? Troll. My sandbox is not large enough?
> 
> And who exactly is making inflammatory remarks that are off-topic which is the general definintion of a troll?
> 
> ...


*lol,your a funny little man.for someone who doesn't even own the watch,you sure have a lot to say.









*


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



H2O Watch said:


> It would be difficult to develop a watch design that suits everybody.


It would be more than difficult. It would be IMPOSSIBLE. The Kalmar is probably too large for my wrist, so I may never own one. Whether or not I like the design, I'm very happy that there are people like you out there taking risks and creating new designs and giving the buying public choices. I admire and respect you for that. :-!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



cojis said:


> I can say it because when I see a WR on a dial and the caseback is different there is an inconguity, otherwise referred to as a fail. It has nothing to do with buying or having the watch. I have already stated my personal opinion about the watch! Hence I chose not to buy one, but I'm not sure that doesn't preclude my posting an opinion on it. Drives me crazy when people don't get context and get a little emotional.


Dude, go back and read what you wrote. You came in with guns blazing -- comparing the Kalmar to the LM7 bezel and Korbek caseback issues. A more balanced response would have been to simply ask "Is there a reason that the caseback says 2000m when the dial says 3000m?"

Then you would have found that there is a very good reason, in fact. Customization is the whole key to the Kalmar, and the display back is an optional customization component. A 3000m display back ain't happening (I've never seen one above 500m before), so you have a 2000m caseback. Makes sense that you'd want folks to know that this changes the overall performance of the piece.

But because you jumped straight to the conculsion of "watch fail" you look like troll or a guy with an axe to grind. Neither endeavor is very productive, so you got some backlash. Now you can either keep digging yourself deeper or own it.

And to you guys who hopped on this -- love the different combos! Congrats on your very personally-configured watches! And to Clemens, much respect to you for pulling off such an ambitious project! |>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



SBD said:


> Dude, go back and read what you wrote. You came in with guns blazing -- comparing the Kalmar to the LM7 bezel and Korbek caseback issues. A more balanced response would have been to simply ask "Is there a reason that the caseback says 2000m when the dial says 3000m?"
> 
> Then you would have found that there is a very good reason, in fact. Customization is the whole key to the Kalmar, and the display back is an optional customization component. A 3000m display back ain't happening (I've never seen one above 500m before), so you have a 2000m caseback. Makes sense that you'd want folks to know that this changes the overall performance of the piece.
> 
> ...


@SBD: Thank you for bringing it to the point.

Let us come back to the main subject of this thread: *PICTURES!*  Looking forward to see more of your combinations!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

On the grey strap.....


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

60 Second Bezel w/ Super LumiNova























































GMT Bezel w/ Black Paint


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Very nice bezel lume job!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



SBD said:


> Dude, go back and read what you wrote. You came in with guns blazing -- comparing the Kalmar to the LM7 bezel and Korbek caseback issues. A more balanced response would have been to simply ask "Is there a reason that the caseback says 2000m when the dial says 3000m?


Good point, glad you made it. That should have been his simple question, the rest was grandstanding and hey look at me.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

Couple more pics. Just can't say enough about how nice this watch is.

Isofrane isn't the most attractive looking combo, but it is by far the most comfortable so far.










And I absolutely love the color of the lume. Camera does not do it justice, it has a little more greenish to it, almost like the Panerai 6 in my avatar pic.










Either way, this is probably on of the best watch photographs I have ever taken personally. (awesome watch probably has a lot to do with it)


----------



## zoli10 (Jun 1, 2010)

cojis said:


> And now I've seen a bunch of others and the various compositions, I feel compelled to say I am amazed. At the truly horribleness :-d of this watch. Garrish hands, way too thick case (what's in it?), lugs that protrude like buck teeth, and the meccano/lego toy aspect of the watch.
> 
> How long before they hit the sales corner and languish?
> 
> ...


This is a thread for pictures posted by people who bought the Kalmar...is that really too hard for you to understand? You could start another thread meant for people who hate this watch, but I'm guessing you'd get very few posts.

On another note, please post a photo of you in the outfit you described....unless you're all talk, and were trying to be funny. Fail.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMayface said:


> 60 Second Bezel w/ Super LumiNova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Black bezel and the crown guards with the blue face.....CLemens are any available?


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

pechelman said:


> On the downside, perhaps the only real downside in my eyes, is that I'm really really disappointed in the bezel.
> Its arguably one of the worst bezels i've ever felt. Not only lots of angular play but lots of RADIAL & AXIAL play as well. The way the lockring interfaces with the 4 set screws I think is part of the problem. The lockring doesnt go all the way around the ID of the bezel when its tightend, so one end of the snap\lockring isnt even preloaded. Hard to explain, but if you take it apart and look at it, you will see what I mean.


Have you tried adjusting the screws that hold the bezel on? When I changed mine out, I didn't tighten the screws enough and there was a lot of play in the bezel. Then I tightened it too much and I could barely move the bezel. After playing around a minute or two, I was able to dial it in very nicely to the tension I liked, which is firm with a slight amount of play. If you pay attention to the position of the discontinuity in the tensioning ring, you can change the feel of the bezel quite a bit.


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

fuzzyb said:


> Have you tried adjusting the screws that hold the bezel on? When I changed mine out, I didn't tighten the screws enough and there was a lot of play in the bezel. Then I tightened it too much and I could barely move the bezel. After playing around a minute or two, I was able to dial it in very nicely to the tension I liked, which is firm with a slight amount of play. If you pay attention to the position of the discontinuity in the tensioning ring, you can change the feel of the bezel quite a bit.


Absolutely I have, that was the first thing I tried.
My set screws experience a positive stop before I bottom the tensioning ring on the groove in the case.
With the bezel off the watch, I can only tighten the set screws so much before the threads bottom on the bezel.
Mine seem to stop part way. Theyre just deep enough so that the bezel set screws sit flush with the surface.

I've also experiemented at length with repositioning the tensioning ring in relation to the set screws.
There are some better positions than others, but nothing really fixes it.

sigh


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



cojis said:


> I can say it because when I see a WR on a dial and the caseback is different there is an inconguity, otherwise referred to as a fail. It has nothing to do with buying or having the watch. I have already stated my personal opinion about the watch! Hence I chose not to buy one, but I'm not sure that doesn't preclude my posting an opinion on it. Drives me crazy when people don't get context and get a little emotional.


I agree with you on one thing (because I happen to like the H20 Kalmar very much), and that's that name-calling ("you're a troll") is a 6 year old's behavior and taunt. You are not guilty of that. Makes more sense to correct or suggest a different behavior, then to denigrate, label it "troll." When that happens, as it did in this thread, I wonder which is the more obnoxious offense?

Cojis had a flamboyant response to the design of the Kalmar. Do I agree with him, no. But my question is: A troll is defined the moment someone takes the perceived bait, which raises again the question: Which is the more obnoxious offense?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I just picked this up from a member the other day. What a cool watch. I was a bit surprised on the size but it fits well on my 7.25 wrist. The lugs do not overhang like they do on my Helson (also a Ti) but it is definitely heavier than the Helson and surprisingly taller. I dont think I would want this in a SS version. A little thinner would be nice as well but no complaints overall. I got the black dial - looks more like a dark grey but looks great. I think this would look great with the black bezel as well. As others have said, the packaging is the best I have seen for a micro (and I have been through a loto|). Just nice little touches that make a difference in my opinion. The only bad thing is I am probably going to break my rule of one in and one out - I dont have one I want to get rid of....Oh well - on to the pics.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Dan01 said:


> Well I just picked this up from a member the other day. What a cool watch. I was a bit surprised on the size but it fits well on my 7.25 wrist. The lugs do not overhang like they do on my Helson (also a Ti) but it is definitely heavier than the Helson and surprisingly taller. I dont think I would want this in a SS version. A little thinner would be nice as well but no complaints overall. I got the black dial - looks more like a dark grey but looks great. I think this would look great with the black bezel as well. As others have said, the packaging is the best I have seen for a micro (and I have been through a loto|). Just nice little touches that make a difference in my opinion. The only bad thing is I am probably going to break my rule of one in and one out - I dont have one I want to get rid of....Oh well - on to the pics.


Yours looks great Dan. I can't get enough of mine. I wore it to work again today, here's the combo I wore.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice strap! Looking good


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Dan01 said:


> Well I just picked this up from a member the other day. What a cool watch. I was a bit surprised on the size but it fits well on my 7.25 wrist. The lugs do not overhang like they do on my Helson (also a Ti) but it is definitely heavier than the Helson and surprisingly taller. I dont think I would want this in a SS version. A little thinner would be nice as well but no complaints overall. I got the black dial - looks more like a dark grey but looks great. I think this would look great with the black bezel as well. As others have said, the packaging is the best I have seen for a micro (and I have been through a loto|). Just nice little touches that make a difference in my opinion. The only bad thing is I am probably going to break my rule of one in and one out - I dont have one I want to get rid of....Oh well - on to the pics.


watch looks great. I'm tending to think it looks best, at least for me, when the flow visually from bezel to case/lugs is of one color, as yours is. I like Clemens' bold choice of the take-no-prisoner hands. He could have opted for something wimpy or safe. A brilliant and--as far as can be done these days-- original outside the box design that looks killer.

major kudos to Clemens and those of you bought one.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

What I've recently recognized as an important ingredient in how much I like a watch is how the hands in concert with the dial create almost an excitement for the minute hand in its movement from 12 down to 6, or anywhere else. It's something I look for now; it's an inherent kinetic energy that looks way more vital than the manufactured pointer sticks they are.


----------



## jcbill (Apr 9, 2011)

Mine came in last week, but have been so busy at work, I had no time to post, or even wear it yet, so a blackberry pic. great watch... Nice work, Clemens...


----------



## 2th Dr (Nov 25, 2009)

Dan01 said:


> Well I just picked this up from a member the other day. What a cool watch. I was a bit surprised on the size but it fits well on my 7.25 wrist. The lugs do not overhang like they do on my Helson (also a Ti) but it is definitely heavier than the Helson and surprisingly taller. I dont think I would want this in a SS version. A little thinner would be nice as well but no complaints overall. I got the black dial - looks more like a dark grey but looks great. I think this would look great with the black bezel as well. As others have said, the packaging is the best I have seen for a micro (and I have been through a loto|). Just nice little touches that make a difference in my opinion. The only bad thing is I am probably going to break my rule of one in and one out - I dont have one I want to get rid of....Oh well - on to the pics.


You snagged it before I could! :-| Congrats! And you got it at a great price, even if you paid what the seller was asking! Looks fantastic in that combo! |>


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry no pics here!
i have on wrist now my kalmar DLC #72 whit CF dial and silver crown guard and bezel.
the CF dial is fantastic looks tridimensional and the black case whit silver accent of the bezel and CG whit black screw are just damn nice. 
need to take some pics soon!

P.S.: Clemens is possible to have a black 60 sec. DLC bezel whit superluminova?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessio Scala said:


> P.S.: Clemens is possible to have a black 60 sec. DLC bezel whit superluminova?


 You mean similar to those GMTs introduced at Oceanictime: OCEANICTIME

Yes, they will be available in very limited supply as soon as the online store opens. I will keep you informed with our H2O newsletter.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's some quick and dirty comparison pics between the H20 Kalmar and the Tactico TC1....


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

sheriffd2 said:


>


that's real nice and unique. Again, I prefer the monochromatic (things much the same color) in the Kalmar rather than not. But then you can get extra different color and material bezels and crown guards, and hey, we feel sometimes we crave a flamboyant day. Not to mention straps.

I'm continuing to be impressed by what Clemens has done; he created a basic solid diving watch that has its own design originality, aided by the ability of the owner to stay creative and involved with the creation and--and this is what separates the Kalmar--away from that base originality the owner can make styling choices without buying a whole other watch.

I can't afford an expensive watch right now, but I enjoy the vicarious thrill of you guys, because it is. You guys were right on this when something this new came out, not just new, but in some ways revolutionary, with interesting interchangeable bits.

I love all the photos, keep them coming.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Still haven't been able to get it off my wrist since last Friday. Been switchin' shoes on it pretty much every day. How bout some custom black gator.....


----------



## ChrisX (Jul 14, 2010)

Mokume Gane after a few days
















cya

Chris


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

I think the black gator is a good match for this watch.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

ChrisX said:


> Mokume Gane after a few days
> 
> View attachment 515188
> 
> ...


VERY VERY cool!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

ChrisX said:


> Mokume Gane after a few days
> 
> View attachment 515188
> 
> ...


Nice. the patina looks great. It almost looks like military camo...

Here's a close up.. I really need a proper macro lens...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

marked said:


> Nice. the patina looks great. It almost looks like military camo...
> 
> Here's a close up.. I really need a proper macro lens...


what do mean, proper macro, that's a wonderful photo of very cool hands?


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> You mean similar to those GMTs introduced at Oceanictime: OCEANICTIME
> 
> Yes, they will be available in very limited supply as soon as the online store opens. I will keep you informed with our H2O newsletter.


exactly this one!
waiting for news!:-!


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

What a great watch! I have owned many, many watches from high end to low. This is the only one that continues to put a smile on my face when it's on my wrist. 

This dial size is perfect and the watch is not to heavy on the wrist but enough weight to know it's there. Just can't say enough about the quality etc. and the unique style. Well done Clemens! |>


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

That combo looks very good. I've tried a couple times, but I can't get any straps to fit except my H2O straps. I'm having a hard time getting the lug screw to line up with the hole once I have the strap on. I have a ostrich strap I'm dying to put on but just can't line those darn screws up. I will defeat it one day.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

TheDeep said:


> This is the only one that continues to put a smile on my face when it's on my wrist.


that's the test for sure isn't it!


----------



## coldcase (Sep 26, 2008)

This will have to do until I get my DSLR out for a shoot...

Still hot here so leather is a nono for me. Rubber or bracelet only. Bracelet is great with the diver clasp. Can't stand it with the butterfly clasp. Either too small or too short. I hate butterfly clasp.









Comfortable also with the rubber strap:









Replaced the polished buckle with a brushed stainless steel one to match the rest of the watch. Much better. I didn't like the polished buckle on the rubber strap as nothing is polished on the watch.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

New strap came in today....actually bought it for another watch I have in coming, but strap showed up first. Might as well break it in!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@All: I always feel excited to see the watches coming back into this tread! Thank you so much for sharing your watch images with us! 

We have send yesterday a special version to one of our customers in the UK: H2O KALMAR with LUMED GMT hand

This single lumed GMT hand was made on customer request by our German dial manufacturer and fits very well to watch.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> @All: I always feel excited to see the watches coming back into this tread! Thank you so much for sharing your watch images with us!
> 
> We have send yesterday a special version to one of our customers in the UK: H2O KALMAR with LUMED GMT hand
> 
> This single lumed GMT hand was made on customer request by our German dial manufacturer and fits very well to watch.


That looks great!! 
Beautifully done, Clemens, as always


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Damradas said:


> View attachment 520271
> 
> 
> View attachment 520272
> ...


Dirk, that looks pretty good! Too bad clemens didn't make a lume dial with silver indices instead of black. I think the black hands and indices are somewhat unbalanced considering the bezel and case are all grays and silvers and whites... Silver indices and hands with the silver bezel and lume dial would have been SICKK..... I would have ordered it in a heartbeat.

Love my silver dial though...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

marked said:


> Silver indices and hands with the silver bezel and lume dial would have been SICKK..... I would have ordered it in a heartbeat.


Maybe it´s not going to be a long wait!  It won´t be a full lumed dial , but *a white/beige mother-of-pearl dial with silver indices filled with white SL*.  The next weeks are getting exciting!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe it´s not going to be a long wait!  It won´t be a full lumed dial , but *a white/beige mother-of-pearl dial with silver indices filled with white SL*.  The next weeks are getting exciting!


Clemens,

We need a Bronze bezel....not the whole watch just the bezel........


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

richc1958 said:


> There was one for sale here as it was too big for the buyer sold in less than a day....[/QUOTE
> 
> That was mine, and it was ONLY because it was too big for my small wrist. The watch is amazing, the quality top notch, and I was very disappointed that I couldn't pull it off. And yes, it sold right away and there were several buyers wanting it. So I just wanted to chime in and mention that it was in no way a reflection of the watch itself. If and when Clemens puts out a slightly smaller watch, or my wrist grows, I'm back in line!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Clemens, you know what else would look cool is a green superluminova dial with mokume gane copper bezel, copper colored indices and hands... the green of the dial and the red in the copper would be a great contrast. wishful thinking?



H2O Watch said:


> Maybe it´s not going to be a long wait!  It won´t be a full lumed dial , but *a white/beige mother-of-pearl dial with silver indices filled with white SL*.  The next weeks are getting exciting!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe it´s not going to be a long wait!  It won´t be a full lumed dial , but *a white/beige mother-of-pearl dial with silver indices filled with white SL*.  The next weeks are getting exciting!


----------



## coldcase (Sep 26, 2008)

sheriffd2 said:


>


So true  ...I need to stop reading this topic....Must resist getting a second one.:-x


----------



## Gatorski (Jul 9, 2007)

I just bought the one off OceanicTime Blog with the heat treated Ti..... Can not wait to get it.... Or should I say, my wife bought it for me! Clemens.... She told me.... ;-) I will post pics as soon as I get home and receive the watch.... This thread is making me jealous.....

I also got the DLC bezel and crown guards .......awesome and for now I have a one-off watch.....


----------



## Dookie (Apr 10, 2007)

All the configurations looks so good! need to get oneeee.................


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

#88 in the house, just arrived... need to size the bracet and pics up tomorrow.
Killer job Clemens!:-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> @All: I always feel excited to see the watches coming back into this tread! Thank you so much for sharing your watch images with us!
> 
> We have send yesterday a special version to one of our customers in the UK: H2O KALMAR with LUMED GMT hand
> 
> This single lumed GMT hand was made on customer request by our German dial manufacturer and fits very well to watch.


that's a remarkably good-looking watch |>.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O KALMAR - THE B´DAY*

I would call today the B´Day: 
- BUNNY DAY ?
- BUGS BUNNY DAY ?
- BIRTHDAY ?
- ...

OR

BEZEL DAY! :-d

I made today photos from parts to be included into our new H2O Shop and maybe you´re interested into looking at something new!  At least some of them.

Three new bezel are even not included into the pictures yet, because one of these will be introduced in the next days together with a VERY special dial option at Oceanictime. Be prepared to get wet fingers. It will be REALLY unique.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*just because,it's a bad azzzzzzzzzz watch
































*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Clemens, I want that 'naked' 60minute Ti bezel!! Save it for me!! 










More importantly, what are they all sitting on?? Think we're being subliminally teased with something here. Hmmmmm...


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: H2O KALMAR - THE B´DAY*



H2O Watch said:


> I would call today the B´Day:
> - BUNNY DAY ?
> - BUGS BUNNY DAY ?
> - BIRTHDAY ?
> ...


Cant wait to order me a black bezel......and the divers clasp for the bracelet


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Arrived last night to late for pics so here she is. One bad ass MOFO'er, i haven't been this excited
about a watch since my PO XL over a year ago. I love everything about it.  Clemens your are the man! :-! 
Thanks to my good brother Soberdave for twisting my arm. ;-)

#88/300
 Titanium brushed
Bezel 1 (15sec. style)
Crown Guard Design:: CG 3
Dial Design:: Dial 10
Silver Hour Hand with white Super-LumiNova
Minute Hand Design:: Orange Minute Hand with white Super-LumiNova
Second Hand Design:: Black+Orange Second Hand with white Super-LumiNova
Strap Design:: Leather Strap 1 incl. H2O CNC Buckle
Rubber Strap Design:: Rubber Strap 2
Nato Strap Design:: 007-James-Bond-Nato strap


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

T-hunter said:


> Arrived last night to late for pics so here she is. One bad ass MOFO'er, i haven't been this excited
> about a watch since my PO XL over a year ago. I love everything about it.  Clemens your are the man! :-!
> Thanks to my good brother Soberdave for twisting my arm. ;-)
> 
> ...


*lookin good brotha john.clemens is starting to be a mad scientist with all the other stuff he's making*


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Nothing is done without background! ;-) *You *get the cup for being the first noting this sublimitally teased metal. And no, it´s not bronze, just something better in my opinion. In about 2-3 weeks we all will be much wiser! 



sheriffd2 said:


> Clemens, I want that 'naked' 60minute Ti bezel!! Save it for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Nothing is done without background! ;-) *You *get the cup for being the first noting this sublimitally teased metal. And no, it´s not bronze, just something better in my opinion. In about 2-3 weeks we all will be much wiser!


Clemens your killing me......cant wait I love bronze so if this is better cant wait


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@T-HUNTER 
@SOBERDAVE
You will see me with a smile in my face when looking looking at your awesome photos! THEY ARE REALLY GREAT!!!! THANK YOU! 



soberdave09 said:


> *lookin good brotha john.clemens is starting to be a mad scientist with all the other stuff he's making*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> @T-HUNTER
> @SOBERDAVE
> You will see me with a smile in my face when looking looking at your awesome photos! THEY ARE REALLY GREAT!!!! THANK YOU!


Thank you sir, you have no idea the smile i have on my face right now. 

Awesome work Clemens!!! :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

sheriffd2 said:


> Clemens, I want that 'naked' 60minute Ti bezel!! Save it for me!!


Is the 12 o'clock triangle on this one laser engraved with that 3D pattern?


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*I got my Kalmar about 2 weeks ago. I really like my Kalmar I think it's pretty top notch along with the packaging. After following this thread and seeing all the other Kalmars all's I can say is "WOW" I will finish with this. Out of all the watches I smoked out the door in the last 6 yrs theres just that one that sticks out in my mind, that I let go, there's always that regret...."Kobold LSD" Everytime I would look down at the LSD or as I was driving I would look at it in my side drivers mirror (crazy) and I just had that feeling, is this really on my wrist. Well almost 2yrs later Hmmmmmm......I got that feeling again...LOL....Kinda kewl.

To: Clemens

a. I pushed you as a vendor with the deposit and you stepped up to the plate and lived up to your word as a vendor....Thank you.

b. I yelled about the bracelet not being in included in the pre-order, you handled that well....Thank you for getting my bracelet in my order.






















































































































Teddy*


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Teddyhanna: Thank you for great looking photos and compliments.  Your dial / handset configuration is very nice!

Just a hint: Titanium scratch removal
Slight scratches could be removed easily with glas fiber pens like these: EBAY LINK


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sported mine all day on white rubber. The Kalmar just *POPS* on white!!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd share the combo that I wore all this weekend.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m currently preparing new items for the online shop and maybe you´re interested to see something?  

Who needs bronze if you could get titanium?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m currently preparing new items for the online shop and maybe you´re interested to see something?
> 
> Who needs bronze if you could get titanium?


If it looks like that, I don't care what the heck it's made of. I just need one. I tell you what Clemens, there's a particular German brand that could learn a bunch from you. Keep it up sir!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job on the coloring! The bronze-toned bezels look nice and uniform. The purplish highlights are very cool on the blue one. I'm curious to see how these would look on the various dial colors. The bronze would probably look good on a dlc with a black dial.

Clemens, is it possible to make titanium hands or is that too difficult/expensive?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

fuzzyb said:


> Clemens, is it possible to make titanium hands or is that too difficult/expensive?


I have never thought about, but that could be a cool idea!  How cool would a colorized handset look like! 

If have some patience (so maybe next year  ) I may try to colorize as well a titanium case. With electric anodizing it´s even not necessary to remove all glasses, HEV or crown tube. So there is much space left for new ideas. It´s only I don´t have enough cases left. 

But my new watch series´s should arrive soon.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m currently preparing new items for the online shop and maybe you´re interested to see something?
> 
> Who needs bronze if you could get titanium?


I like I would buy both colors when will the store open


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> @Teddyhanna: Thank you for great looking photos and compliments.  Your dial / handset configuration is very nice!
> 
> Just a hint: Titanium scratch removal
> Slight scratches could be removed easily with glas fiber pens like these: EBAY LINK


I m going to trust you on this pen thing Clemens and for a little more than 9 dollars I will try it....


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> But my new watch series´s should arrive soon.


Not soon enough!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I have never thought about, but that could be a cool idea!  How cool would a colorized handset look like!


If you are going to do the bezel and crown guards, no reason not to play around with the hands?

To maybe go along with Ti-colored hands, what about a reverse stealth dial--white dial with standard lume markers? Black hands with standard lume, DLC case and DLC bezel with lumed numbers?



H2O Watch said:


> But my new watch series´s should arrive soon.


Any hints? A little smaller perhaps? Eagerly anticipating whatever it may be.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

If the watch was a little smaller and less thicker I would purchase one|>|>


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

fuzzyb said:


> what about a reverse stealth dial--white dial with standard lume markers?


I LOVE LOVE LOVE this idea!!!


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*H2o #2,just got my second one today.traded for it.here's a few pics.the blue dial really pops


















































*


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*bezel change








































*


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

I am amazed at those colored titanium bezels! Looks very "space-age" for lack of better words. Will the color ever change? Can it get scratched off like anodized aluminum?

I have to hand it to Clemens for putting so much thought and innovation into his watches. I am VERY curious to see what new model he has up his sleeve. Whatever it is, no doubt it will be very impressive!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Lookin' good, Dave!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's hoping for a thinner case watch. I picked up a Kalmar and ended up selling it due to size (too tall for me). However, I must say it was a stunning watch in every way (look, quality, packaging) - perfect except for that. So I will be waiting patiently to see what you have coming out!


----------



## Stephen Lee (Dec 19, 2010)

At least you get to sell the watch. I paid on Aug 12 and have not received anything, not even a piece of communication.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Stephen Lee said:


> At least you get to sell the watch. I paid on Aug 12 and have not received anything, not even a piece of communication.


If you would call my 6 answering emails after you placed the order in mid August just nothing I´m not sure how to do better. Your watch is shipped today and it´s informed to you including tracking number.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m not you saw the new model from H2O with bezel and dial made from handmade damascus steel? 

The material of dial and handset was forged and welded by our German knife maker to show really unique timepieces. The dial is extremely difficult to manufacture explosion damascus steel and shows intesting variations under different light. The dial was manufactured by the most famous German dial manufacturer. We could have written "Made in Germany" on the dial, but that´s nothing I´m too keen about having on such a beautiful dial.

We have produced in total 7 bezel and 8 dials. A second damascus dial design will be shown later.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

The damascus bezel is beautiful, Clemens! What gives it such a dark appearance?

I like the dial, too, but prefer the simple beauty of the solid colored dials. The last picture is very cool! The light plays off the damascus very well.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous damascus work. |> |>


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous damascus work. |> |>


Man, sure is, isn't it!

Wow, Clemens, well done!!


----------



## Dookie (Apr 10, 2007)

That damast steel dial is bad a$$$!!!!!!!! 1st time ive seen this on a watch, great innovation guys. Another watch to go on my list to have. :-!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

fuzzyb said:


> The damascus bezel is beautiful, Clemens! What gives it such a dark appearance?


The damascus dials are looking like a regular stainless steel or titanium bezel after they came out from the CNC machines. The color or black/white contrast is achived during a long etching process, which need the right combination of fluids, temperature, concentration and time. It´s also easily possible to ruin the bezel during this process. 

Here is an image of one of the bezels in natural state. You won´t believe it´s handmade damascus steel!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Oooh a special bezel, now with lume inside. Will you be offering any of the heat treated bezels with lume? I'd be all over that!



H2O Watch said:


> The damascus dials are looking like a regular stainless steel or titanium bezel after they came out from the CNC machines. The color or black/white contrast is achived during a long etching process, which need the right combination of fluids, temperature, concentration and time. It´s also easily possible to ruin the bezel during this process.
> 
> Here is an image of one of the bezels in natural state. You won´t believe it´s handmade damascus steel!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> The damascus dials are looking like a regular stainless steel or titanium bezel after they came out from the CNC machines. The color or black/white contrast is achived during a long etching process, which need the right combination of fluids, temperature, concentration and time. It´s also easily possible to ruin the bezel during this process.
> 
> Here is an image of one of the bezels in natural state. You won´t believe it´s handmade damascus steel!


Please sir open your store.......


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Eric L. said:


> Oooh a special bezel, now with lume inside. Will you be offering any of the heat treated bezels with lume? I'd be all over that!


At the moment I don´t have a plan for heat-treated bezels with SL as I can´t include the SL into the bezel inside my company in perfect way.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! It's hard to believe that is a damascus bezel. Even the titanium damascus tongues had a hint of multiple layers.

I remain incredibly impressed with your willingness and enthusiasm to experiment with these different materials and finishes!


----------



## Gatorski (Jul 9, 2007)

I just got notice that this was shipped! Can't wait to get it!!!!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Gatorski said:


> I just got notice that this was shipped! Can't wait to get it!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 524656


awesome! That thing is sinister looking!


----------



## Gatorski (Jul 9, 2007)

Got it... but no pins in the case. So I can't wear it.... Clemens is going to make it right, but it will be later this week...... this watch is unbelievable in person..... can't wait to get it strapped to my wrist. Will post pictures once I can put it all together.....


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi I'm new at 3T and I want to show you my new Kalmar GMT.
The dialcolor also depends on the perspective. 
Here some additional pictures.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Trosc said:


> Hi I'm new at 3T and I want to show you my new Kalmar GMT.


 Awesome, lovin' the GMT... killer combo. Welcome to WUS! :-!


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

Trosc said:


> Hi I'm new at 3T and I want to show you my new Kalmar GMT.


Nice! Love that dial.

Enjoy!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Trosc said:


> Hi I'm new at 3T and I want to show you my new Kalmar GMT.


I gotta admit, even though I absolutely love the shade of grey H2O chose for the 'cool grey' dial option (on my Kalmar), I must admit, I do in the end regret not going with the GMT option, especially now that I've seen the black us actually more a dark charcoal grey.

Beautiful watch you have there! Very nicely chosen combo.

I'm certain I'll have more watches from H2O, I'm a big fan, and I'm pretty sure the next one will be a GMT.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> I gotta admit, even though I absolutely love the shade of grey H2O chose for the 'cool grey' dial option (on my Kalmar), I must admit, I do in the end regret not going with the GMT option, especially now that I've seen the black us actually more a dark charcoal grey.
> 
> Beautiful watch you have there! Very nicely chosen combo.
> 
> I'm certain I'll have more watches from H2O, I'm a big fan, and I'm pretty sure the next one will be a GMT.


The black dial has a matt black background which tends a little to the dark grey side. With the silver matt hands I have available now it´s in my opinion one of the best choices, because I´m more a fan of consistency and same color for all hands.  Same as the one below:


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The black dial has a matt black background which tends a little to the dark grey side. With the silver matt hands I have available now it´s in my opinion one of the best choices, because I´m more a fan of consistency and same color for all hands.  Same as the one below:


You're an evil genius Clemens 
I'll be ordering a GMT before long, I'm sure. (though I still hold out hope for a 7754 Kalmar *nudge nudge*


----------



## Stephen Lee (Dec 19, 2010)

This looks so cool. Love the combination.



Gatorski said:


> I just got notice that this was shipped! Can't wait to get it!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 524656


----------



## Stephen Lee (Dec 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> If you would call my 6 answering emails after you placed the order in mid August just nothing I´m not sure how to do better. Your watch is shipped today and it´s informed to you including tracking number.


Clemens, I did receive your emails, and they were confirmation of the order, not the status after placement of the order. Anyway, I did get the tracking number on the same day and have received the watch.


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

Just ordered mine. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

I just love these watches, such a shame they are Ti.


----------



## Gatorski (Jul 9, 2007)

*Latest Aquisition*

Finally have my "one of a kind" (for now) Kalmar DLC TiO2 with the heat treated Titanium Bezel and crown guards!!!! I absolutely love this watch... sorry for the crappy pictures... from my Droid......


----------



## ChrisX (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

the bezel looks really great!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

The new H2O Kalmar came in earlier this week. I'm really liking this one, it is no wonder what all the excitement is on the forums about this one. I'll have a lot more photos and a mini review in a couple of days.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*



DEMO111 said:


> The new H2O Kalmar came in earlier this week. I'm really liking this one, it is no wonder what all the excitement is on the forums about this one. I'll have a lot more photos and a mini review in a couple of days.


Killer combo, can't wait to see more pics and your review. :-!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Here's another quick shot from earlier this week.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

One more quick one. Better shots are on the way in a day or two. b-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Impossible to make photos like Demo, but I wanted to show you two watches I have assembled the first time and think they are quite interesting combinations.

The matt, black handset fits to the white, full lumed dial and provides a good contrast between dial background and handset. 
The new, lumed, DLC coated bezel also fits well to cool grey dial with black handset.

Two combinations I never thought about!


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

i just got my 2nd kalmar...stealth dial, brushed hands, brushed case. i'm really liking this one!!! the dial is a bit dark though and it's _*really *_hard to tell the time in poor lighting. but luckily i picked up a cool grey dial from a forum member and will get them changed out ;-). it's unfortunate though because the stealth dial is probably the best looking dial. if it wasn't so dark and hard to tell the time, i'd keep it :-





















i had a lumi dial a few wks ago, but traded it within 48hrs. i just couldn't get used to the lumed, textured dial. but, this one is just awesome!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*



H2O Watch said:


> Impossible to make photos like Demo, but I wanted to show you two watches I have assembled the first time and think they are quite interesting combinations.


Thanks Clements. 

Your photos are pretty darn nice too. |>


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Those two look pretty good sir. I'm really loving that full lumed dial.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

For one of the German watch forums I have made the following shots of a DLC coated Kalmar with blue anodized bezel and CG. 

They look really different to everything else I have seen the last days, weeks and months.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*



H2O Watch said:


> For one of the German watch forums I have made the following shots of a DLC coated Kalmar with blue anodized bezel and CG.
> 
> They look really different to everything else I have seen the last days, weeks and months.


I want that bezel and crown guard.....


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Clemens you're really killing me slowly with these shots. This combo looks great, but them again they all do.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Wow, beautiful color!


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Clemens, this is Steve down in Stuttgart. You really know how to be a crowd pleaser. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

My new H2O KALMAR ;-)
I'm the lucky one.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *

A few days ago I have introduced on Oceanictime the H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition. From the beginning I was really not a fan of the Super-LumiNova BG W9 on the bezel markers. It was accidentially inserted by my bezel manufacturer. Maybe he thought it looks better????? :-s

Fortunately Super-LumiNova didn´t survive 1000° Celsius and therefore it was possible to remove this unrequired parts of the bezel.

But let´s start at the unspectacular beginning:

The raw, handmade Damascus steel input material: Enough material for 10 bezel, but just 8 bezel survived manufacturing!








The raw material block for the Damascus steel dials:








Here the bezel directly after CNC machining on the left side and after deep etching on the right side. The left one looks like a standard stainless steel bezel!  








After deep etching there comes a second etching procedure which brings out darker color for the deep etched areas. The higher parts of the bezel are not polished and that brings out the amazing color and height differences of the Damascus Steel bezel:






















The bezel fits now perfectly to my black DLC coated Kalmar with the Explosion Damascus steel dial. 






























Just for information: The bezel is NOT rustfree as handmade Damascus steel is not made from stainless steel. For diving in salty water I would recommend to use the standard titanium bezel. For deskdiving it should be really cool! 

The "so called" rustfree Damascus steel is only DAMASTEEL, which is *NOT a handmade* steel and produced by a company in Sweden for very low price.  The Damasteel could not be compared in any way with real handmade damascus steel!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *



H2O Watch said:


> A few days ago I have introduced on Oceanictime the H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition. From the beginning I was really not a fan of the Super-LumiNova BG W9 on the bezel markers. It was accidentially inserted by my bezel manufacturer. Maybe he thought it looks better????? :-s
> 
> Fortunately Super-LumiNova didn´t survive 1000° Celsius and therefore it was possible to remove this unrequired parts of the bezel.
> 
> ...


Very nice.....damn I am going broke when your store opens here soon......question could you not a apply a clear coat of something to prevent rust as i live in an environment with salt air and would be afraid of rust


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *

Thanks for posting the process shots! I love seeing the raw material and the final product in its various states.

How many dials are you able to get out of one of those Damascus tubes? I'd imagine a lot of that beautiful material doesn't get to live on as a Kalmar.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *

Rust shouldn´t be such a problem when you use WD40 to apply regularly a thin film on the damascus steel bezel. Of course diving in salty water isn´t recommended.

Lock at all the handmade damascus knives! They are all made from "normal" damascus steel, but I have never seen any rust on them. -) Maybe Demo111 could give us some advices how to serve the damascus steel in best way! 

Currently I´m working with a German coating specialist to develop an invisible coating. The difficulty is that every clear coating might influence the light reflection. Similar to the mother-of-pearl effect.

I personally like to take care of my special parts, so maintaining them is more a ritual.



richc1958 said:


> Very nice.....damn I am going broke when your store opens here soon......question could you not a apply a clear coat of something to prevent rust as i live in an environment with salt air and would be afraid of rust


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *



fuzzyb said:


> Thanks for posting the process shots! I love seeing the raw material and the final product in its various states.
> 
> How many dials are you able to get out of one of those Damascus tubes? I'd imagine a lot of that beautiful material doesn't get to live on as a Kalmar.


The dials were cutted in wire eroding technology. With a thin metal wire of 0.20mm diameter the blocks were cutted under water into 0.40mm thick plates. There is high electric power floating through this wire which cut´s the metal block with *10.000 Celsius* temperature. This technology allows very precise cutting of metal.

The high temperature during cutting is hardening the dial metal plates quite a lot and makes etching and polishing really a pain.

Currently I have manufactured together with a German dial manufacturer 4 pieces of the explosion damascus steel dials and 4 pieces of the Chess damascus steel dial. The later one isn´t introduced yet.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *

Clemens, I know what I'm going to get you for Christmas. Some sleep. Those bezels look great. Hopefully I can get my hands on one.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *



H2O Watch said:


> Rust shouldn´t be such a problem when you use WD40 to apply regularly a thin film on the damascus steel bezel. Of course diving in salty water isn´t recommended.
> 
> Lock at all the handmade damascus knives! They are all made from "normal" damascus steel, but I have never seen any rust on them. -) Maybe Demo111 could give us some advices how to serve the damascus steel in best way!
> 
> ...


I have been collecting and using custom knives with hand forged damascus blades for over 25 years. I have both the stainless and carbon steel damasscus. Each damascus piece is like a fingerprint, no two are exactly alike and adds to the uniqueness and beauty of the piece. Like Clemens said, the carbon damascus will rust over time when exposed to extreme humid or salty environments. In normal day to day use though the hand forged damascus should not be a problem and not show any signs of rust. WD-40 is an excellent moisture barrier but will leave an oily residue on the surface of what it is applied to. An excellent product that I have used over the years on my carbon damascus blades is Renaissance Wax. It is a micro-crystaline wax that is very easy to apply and creates a long lasting moisture barrier. It also does not leave a white residue like most waxes.

_Info about RENAISSANCE Wax: Prior to 1950, the only polishes available were based on beeswax and carnuba wax. Unfortunately, these natural, saponifiable products could cause damage when acids arose spontaneously through oxidation or hydrolysis. To solve the problem, a group of international conservationists directed a scientist from the British Museum to conduct research and find the "perfect wax." When he could not find any that met their exacting standards, he created a new wax in his laboratory. The formula he invented is a semi-synthetic microcrystalline fossil-origin wax entirely free of, damaging acids. It remains chemically neutral and is therefore completely safe, even on vulnerable surfaces. The British Museum approved manufacture for its own use and for distribution to the public.

_Clemens, those are beautiful bezels. |>


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *



DEMO111 said:


> I have been collecting and using custom knives with hand forged damascus blades for over 25 years. I have both the stainless and carbon steel damasscus. Each damascus piece is like a fingerprint, no two are exactly alike and adds to the uniqueness and beauty of the piece. Like Clemens said, the carbon damascus will rust over time when exposed to extreme humid or salty environments. In normal day to day use though the hand forged damascus should not be a problem and not show any signs of rust. WD-40 is an excellent moisture barrier but will leave an oily residue on the surface of what it is applied to. An excellent product that I have used over the years on my carbon damascus blades is Renaissance Wax. It is a micro-crystaline wax that is very easy to apply and creates a long lasting moisture barrier. It also does not leave a white residue like most waxes.
> 
> _Info about RENAISSANCE Wax: Prior to 1950, the only polishes available were based on beeswax and carnuba wax. Unfortunately, these natural, saponifiable products could cause damage when acids arose spontaneously through oxidation or hydrolysis. To solve the problem, a group of international conservationists directed a scientist from the British Museum to conduct research and find the "perfect wax." When he could not find any that met their exacting standards, he created a new wax in his laboratory. The formula he invented is a semi-synthetic microcrystalline fossil-origin wax entirely free of, damaging acids. It remains chemically neutral and is therefore completely safe, even on vulnerable surfaces. The British Museum approved manufacture for its own use and for distribution to the public.
> 
> _Clemens, those are beautiful bezels. |>


Thanks for the info...now aI need one of those bezels along with a PVD , and heat treated one in blue......I am broke or soon will be


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *



DEMO111 said:


> I have been collecting and using custom knives with hand forged damascus blades for over 25 years. I have both the stainless and carbon steel damasscus. Each damascus piece is like a fingerprint, no two are exactly alike and adds to the uniqueness and beauty of the piece. Like Clemens said, the carbon damascus will rust over time when exposed to extreme humid or salty environments. In normal day to day use though the hand forged damascus should not be a problem and not show any signs of rust. WD-40 is an excellent moisture barrier but will leave an oily residue on the surface of what it is applied to. An excellent product that I have used over the years on my carbon damascus blades is Renaissance Wax. It is a micro-crystaline wax that is very easy to apply and creates a long lasting moisture barrier. It also does not leave a white residue like most waxes.
> 
> _Info about RENAISSANCE Wax: Prior to 1950, the only polishes available were based on beeswax and carnuba wax. Unfortunately, these natural, saponifiable products could cause damage when acids arose spontaneously through oxidation or hydrolysis. To solve the problem, a group of international conservationists directed a scientist from the British Museum to conduct research and find the "perfect wax." When he could not find any that met their exacting standards, he created a new wax in his laboratory. The formula he invented is a semi-synthetic microcrystalline fossil-origin wax entirely free of, damaging acids. It remains chemically neutral and is therefore completely safe, even on vulnerable surfaces. The British Museum approved manufacture for its own use and for distribution to the public.
> 
> _Clemens, those are beautiful bezels. |>


Hello Dave,

that´s a great idea to wax the damascus steel parts! I never came across this possibility. I have immediately purchased this wax in GB and hope it will arrive soon. This wax will get a lot of work the next weeks. 

Thank you for your comment on the bezel. You must see it in reality how the damascus steel turns its shades from matt to shiny by just turning the watch a few degrees. I can´t wait to get the big parts to prepare! b-):-d


----------



## coldcase (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *

Looks great Clemens. Any pieces that would go well with the non DLC version? So far only the DLC version seems to get some love from the new parts


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *



H2O Watch said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> that´s a great idea to wax the damascus steel parts! I never came across this possibility. I have immediately purchased this wax in GB and hope it will arrive soon. This wax will get a lot of work the next weeks.
> 
> Thank you for your comment on the bezel. You must see it in reality how the damascus steel turns its shades from matt to shiny by just turning the watch a few degrees. I can´t wait to get the big parts to prepare! b-):-d


Clemens, Glad to help.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: H2O Kalmar Damascus Steel Limited Edition - The making off! *

Here's another shot to add to this photo thread.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

TUNGUM is the material we have chosen for our next model variation of the H2O Kalmar. The material looks gorgeous especially with the brushed surface. The watch will be officially introduced next week and is available at that time for your individual configuration. We are also offering 5 new dials incl. 2 dials made from natural material growing in the deep sea. 

BTW, did I mention that just two handfull of watches will be available? 

But have a look at the first images first.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, the TUNGUM has a beautiful color to it. The coloration of the TUNGUM metal almost looks like a brass/bronze color. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I had a separate thread going for the arrival of my Kalmar but I thought I'd post some of the photos over here too since this is the picture thread....


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I almost forgot to add the lume shot. b-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dave, you made my day! Great images with perfect lightning and arrangement! Sometime you have to teach me!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Dave, you made my day! Great images with perfect lightning and arrangement! Sometime you have to teach me!!!


Thanks Clemens. It really helps to have a watch that looks good from every angle.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here are a few more shots I'd like to add to the photo thread...

The custom timascus buckle tongue. Absolutely beautiful colors on this one.










Timascus tongue installed on the CNC titanium buckle with black leather strap:










Timascus tongue installed on the CNC titanium buckle with grey leather strap. This is a beautiful combo IMO:


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Demo, that looks great on that grey strap.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just installed the gold Bezel and crown guard I bought and here are a few very poor pictures will take better one tomorrow Thanks Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Rich, I´m glad to see that everything finally arrived.  Enjoy your new accessories. They make your watch absolutely unique.

Looking forward to your new images! 



richc1958 said:


> I just installed the gold Bezel and crown guard I bought and here are a few very poor pictures will take better one tomorrow Thanks Clemens
> 
> View attachment 560135
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing pics, everyone. It seems that these are only being purchased by professional grade photographers. I want to get a Kalmar to both have a really cool new watch and improve my meager photog skills.

RS


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Some better pics of my new bezel and crown guards.....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m not sure we will see this baby again. 

It´s a nice version of the black Kalmar with black dial 13 (chromed markers), chromed handset and anodized bezel / crown guard.

Bye
Clemens


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m not sure we will see this baby again.
> 
> It´s a nice version of the black Kalmar with black dial 13 (chromed markers), chromed handset and anodized bezel / crown guard.
> 
> ...


only one word I can gasp out: evil


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m not sure we will see this baby again.
> 
> It´s a nice version of the black Kalmar with black dial 13 (chromed markers), chromed handset and anodized bezel / crown guard.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a GREAT looking combo! I continue to be amazed at how the Kalmar design lends itself so well to so many different looks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Dave: That´s true. It´s also for me often surprising how a combination turns out at the end.  BTW, your brushed one could look similar to the following one. The anodized bezel is the standard one with SL filled into the marker.



sheriffd2 said:


> Wow, that's a GREAT looking combo! I continue to be amazed at how the Kalmar design lends itself so well to so many different looks.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Stunning pictures with the lumed anodized bezel. There is simply no other dive watch out there with an option like that.


----------



## Aquila (Oct 31, 2009)

This is so cool looking. I love anodized metal finish, and this looks so nice. I love it


----------



## squash (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Hi dude, how much did this cost you ?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*



squash said:


> Hi dude, how much did this cost you ?


You can go to the h2o website for pricing.


----------



## texastexter (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Someone help me find one of these watches!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*



texastexter said:


> Someone help me find one of these watches!


go to the H20 store H2O watch Store


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Would I be correct in guessing that the Damascus came and went? I'd be very curious to see the dark Damascus bezel and either dial, on a brushed body.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*



keto9 said:


> Would I be correct in guessing that the Damascus came and went? I'd be very curious to see the dark Damascus bezel and either dial, on a brushed body.


The damascus bezel incl. the damascus steel dial, which was offered a few weeks ago, was sold immediately. As soon as I have some time I will prepare a new H2O Kalmar DLC with Damascus steel bezel and dial. I have two different dials from damascus steel with different markers.

Please see the image below of the available damascus steel dials.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

Please let me add a black DLC kalmar with blue dial and brushed bezel, crown guards and case back to our H2O collection. Just built this watch today.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*

This looks nice, Clemens :-!

Today I wear my lovely Kalmar GMT:


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Latest Aquisition*



H2O Watch said:


> Please let me add a black DLC kalmar with blue dial and brushed bezel, crown guards and case back to our H2O collection. Just built this watch today.


This may be the absolute best configuration I have seen to date. This one is a hit. To bad I'm off the market now.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> This may be the absolute best configuration I have seen to date. This one is a hit. To bad I'm off the market now.


I'm inclined to agree. Not usually a DLC guy, but that configuration is a stunner. The man has an eye, and a keen one at that. Beautiful piece.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens,
I like it.
Im excited to see mine after ordering today!


----------



## hoser133 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful watches, these are at the top of my list!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s along time ago I have showed my personal watches. Since I have changed some days ago my configuration completely and I´m sure this has never been shown before. I love the weekend with some spare time.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Very Cool Clemens, as always.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome! How'd you get that dlc bezel to look like that? Did you have th grind off the coating along the edge? Looks super sweet! In fact, that same bezel would look great on a brushed ti case with black dial.... almost looks like it has a black insert in it!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Those look cool im glad I ordered mine.
Im liking that carbon fiber dial alot.
The #3 bezel and #1 crown guards brushed look perfect.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

*New Bezel & Crown*

Have I said how much I love this watch? A few weeks ago I had the bright idea to swap out my brushed crown for a DLC crown. ;-) Oh, and I took some lume shots.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Kalmar brushed cool grey dial.


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Clemens , when will the new stock of anodize bezel comming?


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

My new Bezel and crown guards from Clemens....... thanks Clemens they are beautiful.......give the watch a different look


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

My oh my! That looks awesome. I remember him posting that bezel a few weeks ago, but those CG's are new to me. They look great. I may have to steal that combo sir. I know you won't mind. Enjoy


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow, the alternating teeth with DLC and without is amazing! Clemens seems to always have a pleasant surprise up his sleeve.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> My oh my! That looks awesome. I remember him posting that bezel a few weeks ago, but those CG's are new to me. They look great. I may have to steal that combo sir. I know you won't mind. Enjoy


Jason, that´s true. I specially made for Rich the fitting CGs to compliment the design of the "new" DLC bezel. And the result speaks for itself. 

Sometimes, when your family is at the weekend still asleep you could have the best ideas and the time to realize them.  For my Tungum Fixed Bezel Kalmar I was highly polishing the bezel and I love the result. Below are a few images from today with a handmade baseball strap from Maddog, which is one out of 5 swiss ammo/vintage strap designs that we will include into the next big thing from H2O.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Jaw dropping beautiful...
Wish I were a Millionaire!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens, Polished tungum, These arent available are they ? it does look cool by the way. any colored bezels and CG's coming?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Clemens, Polished tungum, These arent available are they ? it does look cool by the way. any colored bezels and CG's coming?


The Tungum Fixed Bezel Kalmar watches are sold out. We have just two reserved ones left and one of them is the polished bezel Tungum watch shown here. Of course the Kalmar series will be continued and additional new bezels and CGs may become available in future.

Additionally we have finished our planning and drawings on a new watch system with five new watches for 2012. We have been working together with a German engineer, who is a real dive watch enthusiast with currently 28 dive watches. I´m quite sure you will see some interesting H2O news with many surprises coming up soon on Oceanictime. b-)


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm enjoying the heck out of this watch.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Clemens,
I have looked the thread and loads of pics there, wow.... all I can say is stunning!!
I have aimed on the Tungum with turning bezel , I love the color matching on the black bezel and Tungum. Plus the mother of preal dial.
I wonder how will it look with the colored bezel and crown guard.
Will it become darker due to patina? it's a different material between bronze

Or does anyone order Tungum turning bezel, please show those stunning picture.

Thx
Tony


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

totorol said:


> Clemens,
> I have looked the thread and loads of pics there, wow.... all I can say is stunning!!
> I have aimed on the Tungum with turning bezel , I love the color matching on the black bezel and Tungum. Plus the mother of preal dial.
> I wonder how will it look with the colored bezel and crown guard.
> ...


Hi Tony,
Thank you for your kind comments.  
I haven´t thought about any other color than black for the Tunum Kalmar.  We haven´t manufactured the turning bezels from Tungum yet, but this might be an option for 2012.

(Un)fortunately we are in preparation of 5 new watch designs (made from hardened stainless steel/ 1600 vickers hardness /7x harder compared to normal 316L!!!) at once and time is getting very short, but if there are some minutes left for an anodizing test I will publish some photos here. We developed everything of our new watch system in our own company together with a German engineer and will introduce all specs and designs soon on Oceanictime. This new watch system will be our big bang for 2012 and is our proof that we have listened carefully to your comments during the past months.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, Clemens,
I am looking forward to the new models!!
Thx for reply

Tony


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

clemens is there any dials and hand sets available?
I have this one.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*exotic gator

































































*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

totorol said:


> Hi, Clemens,
> I am looking forward to the new models!!
> Thx for reply
> 
> Tony


+1 Cant wait for the new models clemens.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pics, Theta my favorite version


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ferro01 said:


> Great pics, Theta my favorite version


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

I think my new watch is worth to be presented here too.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh my! That is down right gorgeous.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Soberdave09 that is easily my favourite combo in this fantastic thread. The strap really makes this special.

I'm currently liquidating my G-Shock collection in order to buy my first watch in excess of £500 and I've narrowed it down to an H2O or a second hand Breitling Emergency.

The make or break factor is probably going to be the size of the Kalmar. I don't really have any point of reference and just wandered if anyone possibly owned any G-Shock Frogman and a Kalmar? I've got a 6.5" wrist so am just worried it will look way too big, especially height wise.

Any help would be welcome.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Trosc, that is *stunning*!


----------



## hoser133 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been drooling over this thread for months now and am happy to announce that I just purchased one. It should be here Monday, I cant wait!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

hoser133 said:


> I've been drooling over this thread for months now and am happy to announce that I just purchased one. It should be here Monday, I cant wait!


Congrats sir! I can assure you that you will be a happy man on Monday. I can't wait to see your pics.

Hopefully these can hold you over until then.


----------



## hoser133 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if you're helping or rubbing it in! Kidding buddy! Awesome piece! Is it Monday yet?


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

fuzzyb said:


> I can't believe how well that dial matches the DLC case! And I can't wait until those cordovan straps are available.


The watch is just a great display of craftsmanship all around! I to want those cordovan straps they look very nice.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Just wanting to chime in that I recently sent one of my H2O's in for a minor service issue and it was handled absolutely flawlessly. Big thanks to Clemens for the outstanding service support.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just want to add some images of the most rare watch from H2O: The H2O Kalmar 3Ti Damascus

Just three watches were made and the material is absolutely stunning. Unfortunately the production process of this material is so time and money consuming that we will not make a second batch of this watch. Each of the layer is 0.50mm thick and as the titanium grade 2 + 4 are belonging to the "pure titanium" group they have the same color temperature, which is different to the Grade 5 color temperature. As the material has been made from Titanium layer Grade 2 + Grade 4 + Grade 5 I´m sure it will look very unusual when heat colored. But to be honest I hardly dare to put those watches into the fire again.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

THIS ULTRA-LIMITED VERSION IS JUST INCREDIBLY BEAUTIFUL. Really. I'm speechless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I am new here and decided to register just because this watch H2O Kalmar! It is a real beauty and functional precision instrument!

I noticed that the serial numbers are type XXX/300, does this mean that there will be no more Kalmars coming when number 300 has been reached? I hope that this watch is still available later this year, as it takes couple of months from "poor student" to save the required cash 

I really appreciate H2O´s idea to deliver such masterpiece in a price that normal people can afford.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Jussajii,

first of all WELCOME to the WUS! 

Our watches are sold in different configurations and each configuration will be manufactured max. 300 times. Currently we are sold out on the brushed version and just very few of the black DLC coated Kalmar are left. Of course a second batch of the H2O Kalmar will be produced later in 2012.

But shortly we will offer a limited production run of just 10 H2O Kalmar with bead-blastered surface.  As soon as I have some time to assemble and photograph a demo watch I will include them into the H2O online shop. We will inform about the availability through our newsletter which could be signed in on our homepage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Jussajii,
> 
> first of all WELCOME to the WUS!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, I am happy to hear that you will produce a second batch of Kalmars! My search for a perfect watch is over now 

By the way, I got my friend interested in also!


----------



## hoser133 (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally took some quick pics of my new watch. I LOVE this watch!


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

^I'm really diggin the gray dial w/stainless bezel!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The first time I laid eyes on a Kalmar (thanks to soberdave) I was on a mission to get one and succeeded. This is the grail of my collection. I love this watch. Perfect in everyway to me.

Purchased the diver clasp, cool grey dial and full lume white dial this past Dec as well to change it around when I get the urge (just need to find the best watchmaker in my area to do the job).

I really want to add a DLC verison one as well. Maybe I can convince my wife to get it for me for my b-day...lol


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Brushed Kalmar w/ polished anodized bezel


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!

Anxiously awaiting the ORCA Pre-order!!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Two of my Kalmars,thirds being built


----------



## carplv (Aug 22, 2007)

Bigjamesdean,

Did you order a bead blasted model. I did and I am waiting to receive mine... I can not wait to get it.... Your two Kalmars' look great...


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I wore my Kalmar to church this morning. Caught a sweet lume shot when I got back in the house.


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello,
four weeks ago I started with the adjustment of the movement of my H2O-Kalmar-Tungum.
On 05/20/2012 I set my Kalmar according to my radio controlled clock.
Here you can see the time deviation after two weeks.















Regards
Daniel


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Trosc said:


> Hello,
> four weeks ago I started with the adjustment of the movement of my H2O-Kalmar-Tungum.
> On 05/20/2012 I set my Kalmar according to my radio controlled clock.
> Here you can see the time deviation after two weeks.
> ...


Daniel, that is simply unacceptable. Just pack it up and ship it to me. I'll wear it until it becomes a little more stable.

That's some pretty good timekeeping you have going on there sir.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Within just two days the limited edition H2O KALMAR TUNGUM Fixed Bezel BB was sold out and I personally like this TUNGUM version most. The surface looks absolutely stunning and I have never seen anything close. Of course this version and material will never meet everybodies taste, but I like it.


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Wow, that looks pretty amazing!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is my recently acquired Kalmar #2 (DLC and stealth dial and hands) from a fellow WUS member. I just could not pass this up and was looking for a DLC kalmar for some time. Got lots of extras with it which is awesome.

I'm a happy camper for sure!! I will need the DLC diver clasp for the DLC bracelet Clemens...Will prob add that to my Orca order so it call be sent out at once


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today the outside of our "Made in Germany" H2O Kalmar has been finished. I´m an absolute fan of this material and in my opinion there is nothing even to come close to it: *

H2O KALMAR DAMASCUS STEEL*

It´s a living material, every single watch made from this material is different, it takes about 2 weeks to manufacture and prepare every single watch. On request we are also manufacturing a folding knife made from the same steel. One of the two layer of the damascus steel is a very rare steel version, as only 2000KG were produced in a one-time production for members of a German knife forum some years ago. The steel was a special composition to allow to forge and weld an outstanding knife blade with a very high Vickers hardness of 64-65.

This watch shown will go into the US, but I´m not sure we will see it ever again. 









Of course the bezel and main case are not joined together on the photo. This will be done next week.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Today the outside of our "Made in Germany" H2O Kalmar has been finished. I´m an absolute fan of this material and in my opinion there is nothing even to come close to it: *
> 
> H2O KALMAR DAMASCUS STEEL*
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely incredible. I love how organic the Damscus looks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Double WOW. That is absolutely stunning. The pattern and colours are mind blowing. H20 - king of custom!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Uniquely beautiful


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The unfinished H2O KLMAR DAMASCUS STEEL has been shown some post above, but today the final watch has been shipped to my customer in the US. From start to the end it took about 6 weeks to finish this product.

Enjoy your new VERY UNIQUE watch!!!!  Looks so cool with the STEATH dial!

BTW, all H2O KALMAR DAMASCUS STEEL watches were sold out in just days.  For a fair and smooth ordering process we have opened a waiting list as the number of available watches will be very low again.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

WoW! That is very unique piece. That dial goes perfectly with that case. Someone is going to be a very happy owner. Wish it were me.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations Clemens and the new owner. That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

HOLY $#i*!









I don't think I've EVER been as jealous of a watch as I am of that one! Those pics really show how ridiculously cool that thing is. Wow!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like wood grain. It really gives life to the damascus!
Totally awesome!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

What do you guys think, I've got a 7 inch wrist, can I pull it off?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

No - pre-order the Orca instead



D6AMIA6N said:


> What do you guys think, I've got a 7 inch wrist, can I pull it off?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The perfect Synergy: Foto's van Marc Evans | Facebook


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Here some pictures of my 3TI
View attachment 779939


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

kdsarch said:


> Here it is on a Steinhart rubber strap. Luckily I have 3 of them so I can make it generic for the H2O. It too has that vanilla smell.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite rubber strap ever. Looks great on the Kalmar, and how I plan to wear my Orca


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Hey that pic looks familiar.....

I have this strap all ready for my Orcas too. I think it is going to look awesome with the classic and vintage cases especially.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> my favorite rubber strap ever. Looks great on the Kalmar, and how I plan to wear my Orca


It does look good on the Kalmar and suspect just as good on the Orca. I think I have this one lying around somewhere as well....only thing with this rubber it was a bit stiff....but I boiled mine and felt much better.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The unfinished H2O KLMAR DAMASCUS STEEL has been shown some post above, but today the final watch has been shipped to my customer in the US. From start to the end it took about 6 weeks to finish this product.
> 
> Enjoy your new VERY UNIQUE watch!!!!  Looks so cool with the STEATH dial!
> 
> ...


Very unique. I am in love with this watch.


----------



## tonymyc (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi. Good night!
Here my H2O. Its number is 007/300. It is a GMT, titanium with DLC.
It is a big timepiece, so beautiful, strong and keeps time very well.
Rarely it is out of my wrist.
UNFORTUNATELY AFTER 17 MONTHS THE DLC IS GOING OUT AS YOU CAN SEE AT THE LAST PICTURE. I hope H2O do better the DLC cover process. But, anyway I love this watch so much. Highly recommended!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

serial /017/300
ref nbr HOOGGAC
DLC GMT 
purchased second hand off of ebay 
in


















Feb 2012


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have finished today one H2O KALMAR TUNGUM with a black MOP dial for a customer from Asia. This black MOP dial is something very special and the following image shows the color variation produced by the natural mother-of-pearl. When looking from different angles the dial will immediately change its face and looking from the top is turning its color to nearly black.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I have finished today one H2O KALMAR TUNGUM with a black MOP dial for a customer from Asia. This black MOP dial is something very special and the following image shows the color variation produced by the natural mother-of-pearl. When looking from different angles the dial will immediately change its face and looking from the top is turning its color to nearly black.
> 
> View attachment 934035


That tungum is gorgeous with that MOP. Nice job sir.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I have finished today one H2O KALMAR TUNGUM with a black MOP dial for a customer from Asia. This black MOP dial is something very special and the following image shows the color variation produced by the natural mother-of-pearl. When looking from different angles the dial will immediately change its face and looking from the top is turning its color to nearly black.
> 
> View attachment 934035


Wow! Another stunner....
Clemens your work is exotic and Incredible..


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I have finished today one H2O KALMAR TUNGUM with a black MOP dial for a customer from Asia. This black MOP dial is something very special and the following image shows the color variation produced by the natural mother-of-pearl. When looking from different angles the dial will immediately change its face and looking from the top is turning its color to nearly black.
> 
> View attachment 934035


One of your finest creations sir...truly a work of art


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow nice combo, that thick Steinhart strap suits it.
Regards
Robt



sheriffd2 said:


> my favorite rubber strap ever. Looks great on the Kalmar, and how I plan to wear my Orca


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is my DLC and brushed Ti Kalmar with a wicked new pair of shoes....


























Also got a very cool ammo key chain with my strap for the keys to my "baby"


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

My Kalmar on the Orca bracelet. As has been mentioned before, the bracelet isn't titanium but with the hardening the bracelet nearly looks the same shade as the Kalmar case. I think they look pretty good together.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m receiving day by day requests for the KALMAR, but the H2O KALMAR is sold out since many months and I´m thinking about bringing a new H2O KALMAR V2 to the light of day.

For the H2O KALMAR V2 there should be a few "improvements" in terms of dimensions and design, but it should keep the original KALMAR design, dial and hands.

This would be my design target for the KALMAR V2:
- Diameter: 42.50mm instead of 45mm
- Shorter: The KALMAR had a lug-2-lug length of 59mm, which was too long for many WUS. The new KALMAR V2 should not exceed 54mm.
- Thinner: The original 17.60mm height should be reduced to 13-14mm without the crystal.
- Bezel/crystal: The 2mm domed crystal of the KALMAR V2 should take over the curve of the bezel. The KALMAR V2 bezel should use inlays to take up sapphire, ceramic or SS inlays. Two different bezel designs: one similar to the original Kalmar and a new bezel design, which is shown in the rendering below. The numbers on the bezel could be filled with Super-LumiNova. 
- Reduction of customization: The crown guards should be fixed to the case / closed case back 
- Exotic Materials: As a fan of these materials the KALMAR V2 should be available in Mokume Gane and Stainless Damascus Steel, but also CuSn8 Bronze and Tungum would be cool. 
- Bracelet: Use of the ORCA bracelet and/or new mesh bracelet

Here comes a first draft of the new H2O KALMAR V2.

Anyway, that´s just very early design and idea stage and I´m not sure this model will ever see the daylight.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Love it Love it Love it Love it Love it!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Clemens, I really like the applied markers. The bezel reminds me of a Zenith chronograph with all the cutouts. Personally I liked the old size better. With the Orca handling the smaller dressier diver category, why not keep the Kalmar as the bruiser of the bunch?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Do It...... Clemens. Maybe include the Awesome Titanium From the Original Kalmar. Mesh would also be cool.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Clemens i am in for one kalmar v2 in titanium 6al4v or bronze !
love the first kalmar version but too big for my wrist and a smaller version will be perfect!


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

But that makes Orca and Kalmar very similar.

H2O should continue offering big watch.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it especially in Bronze but its just too small. Needs to be 45 to 47mm.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Clemens does it again!!


Awesome as usual


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you Clemens! I've got my new mother of pear dial and new hands mounted for my Kalmar.  Guess I'll be giving my Orca a rest for a few days. :think:


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have had the parts laying around since more than 1.5 years and this weekend it was time to complete my own H2O KALMAR. 

My KALMAR has been made from Titanium Grade 5 with a fixed bezel attached. Only one single piece was produced, but when I had this one in my hands immediately the idea came up to make a full run of these. But I know: It won´t happen. 

Also by chance I found this very nice leather in last year and asked my strap maker to make as many straps as possible from the tiny leather skin. Unfortunately just 4 straps could be made.

I have chosen the Dial 1, which is a black FULL lumed dial and glowing slightly greenish like C1/C3 SL. It has a very rough surface, which I like quite a lot.

Enough all the words:


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Astonishing. That polish is gorgeous. The fixed bezel looks awesome on this version. Please tell me I can get one of those four straps?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

^Want it^


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Clemens that is gorgeous!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

some pics


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I have had the parts laying around since more than 1.5 years and this weekend it was time to complete my own H2O KALMAR.
> 
> My KALMAR has been made from Titanium Grade 5 with a fixed bezel attached. Only one single piece was produced, but when I had this one in my hands immediately the idea came up to make a full run of these. But I know: It won´t happen.
> 
> ...


Had to reply/repost with the pictures cause it's crazy awesome!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow Clemens! Sick man. Just letting you know today is my 40th bday lol

H20 rules!! is all I gotta say !!

Alessio - your Kalmar looks killer with that CF dial!


----------



## U Boat (Nov 30, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m receiving day by day requests for the KALMAR, but the H2O KALMAR is sold out since many months and I´m thinking about bringing a new H2O KALMAR V2 to the light of day.
> 
> For the H2O KALMAR V2 there should be a few "improvements" in terms of dimensions and design, but it should keep the original KALMAR design, dial and hands.
> 
> ...


Love it! |>b-) Love the bracket design, can't wait! I would love to see a nice cobalt blue dial too, if possible. I know you said you were going to have even more options on dials. When is this going to be available?


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I would buy the Kalmar V2 in a second if the dimensions stated above held true. Love the original but too large to be practical for me. Love the mokume and Damascus options too


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Most definitely, *I'd be all over a Kalmar V2, *these renders are absolutely gorgeous!

I do love the original Kalmar, and the Orca, too, but the big size, especially L to L length, is definitely a turn-off.

Please bring the V2 to fruition!


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy ...., Ive just drooled all over my keyboard at some of the Kalmar's on this thread - absolutely gorgeous, and sooooo individual.
I'm new to H2O, and WAS salivating bad enough over the new Orca's, but surely to god if the Kalmar is reborn in V2 mode, I'll have to be in there !

Perhaps 'only' the height of the V1 that might be an issue for me, but if the V2 is a 'lot thinner' as promised by Clemons, - wow !

And all of those Dial/Bezel options.......and Ti too.........Clemons......bring it on - pleeeese !!!!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been wearing my Kalmar everyday since this past Saturday. I just realized that I've had my Kalmar for 2 years. I love my H2O Orca and I can't wait until my bronze Helberg CH1 arrives, but I'll never part with my Kalmar.


----------



## tigardleonardo (Aug 14, 2011)

I TOTALLY agree with 852andrew!!
Bring back more of the ORIGINAL Kalmar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigardleonardo (Aug 14, 2011)

ORIGINAL Kalmar!!! NO CHANGES!! DON"T FIX WHAT AIN'T BROKE!! ;-)
MAKE MORE OF THE ORIGINAL, PLEASE!!!!:-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have to agree that the original Kalmar is the SHIZZLE . I wear the 2 I have (brushed ti and DLC) on a regular basis. 

That watch is what gave me the full blown h20-itis disease and one I don't want the cure....lol

People say the lug to lug is crazy but to me it is one of the most comfy watches especially on a leather or isofrane. 

Kalmar V2 should make the masses happier and appeal to more WUS since Clemens listened to the feedback. But to me I will always have a special place for my OG kalmars and won't ever get rid of em 

Bring on V2 !!! I'm sure there are some special things planned for the re birth !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Really great images, Javon.  I believe you´re having one of the biggest collections of H2O watches in world! 

I don´t have much time left at the moment to visit my favorite dive watch forum, but if I found some hours the last weeks I spent it with my engineer to improve the currect KALMAR V2 idea! It´s just an idea at the moment, nothing is fixed and I don´t know if this watch will see the daylight.

Changes against previous version:
- Kalmar style bezel with ceramic inlay (maybe black / blue / white two colred) / SS inlay or Mokume Gane + Damascus steel inlay
- More grippy/agressive bezel teethes
- new case back design
- and more. 

Basic specs:
- WR 3000M 
- approx. 15mm height
- approx. 54mm length
- approx. 42.50mm case diameter
- approx. 44.20mm bezel diameter
- ETA 2824 movement!










I don´t have more new renderings at the moment, as one rendering takes about 7 hours of calculation on our graphic workstation with 8 real physical cores and there is also another watch project going to be visualized, which you will see probably this week or next week. In the meantime the office is getting heated up quite a lot and it´s easy to assume where all the watts are going.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Really great images, Javon.  I believe you´re having one of the biggest collections of H2O watches in world!  I don´t have much time left at the moment to visit my favorite dive watch forum, but if I found some hours the last weeks I spent it with my engineer to improve the currect KALMAR V2 idea! It´s just an idea at the moment, nothing is fixed and I don´t know if this watch will see the daylight. Changes against previous version: - Kalmar style bezel with ceramic inlay (maybe black / blue / white two colred) / SS inlay or Mokume Gane + Damascus steel inlay - More grippy/agressive bezel teethes - new case back design - and more.  Basic specs: - WR 3000M - approx. 15mm height - approx. 54mm length - approx. 42.50mm case diameter - approx. 44.20mm bezel diameter - ETA 2824 movement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's great news! I'm hoping that projected height/thickness is including the bezel dome at 2mm or higher, cuz I'd like to be able to wear it easily under a sleeve (besides through the coral!) The length might still be a stretch for me, too, as 52mm seems to be my max, although curved lugs might overcome that dimension... As for the movement, I'm glad if you're still able to come up with the ETA 2824, but IMO, the Miyota 9015, or even the Sellita are just as good, unless you are planning a see-through caseback... cost could be brought lower with the other movements too, would they not? Can't wait to hear more as things progress... Thanks for the update!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CERAMIC bezel insert !!! Oh BABY !!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSS! 

Bezel teeth design looks fantastic as well.

Just gets better and better 

Always on the ball Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi friends, even we are going to introduce lots of new watches this year my first baby born was the H2O KALMAR. I have finished the design of the KALMAR V2 now and came up with a very special version not shown yet. That version will be a real beast and it´s made for the hardcore dive fans out there.

The H2O KALMAR V2 will carry again the ETA 2824 movement, but I´m considering also an additional option:

What do you think about a *thermo-compensated quartz movement* from ETA, like the *ETA 955.652*?

This is a very expensive, but precise quartz movement with less +-10sec / year. The lithium batterie should last around 10-15 years. For me this would be the perfect movement as I´m changing often the watches and everytime I´m switching I have to set the time. Can´t remember to have ever set the date. 

What do you think?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Swiss Quartz movement 

I'm in. I would love to have a movement like that. A high end quality grab and go watch would be great. I have 2 gshocks for my grab and go. I have PLENTY of 2824 watches and this would be a great addition to the collection and a watch to use to set all my autos. 

I'd love to have this option in a hardcore dive tool. My desk is FULL of paper sharks and I'll need a accurate weapon like that  

Clemens - BRING IT ON !! You might as well make me broke hahaha.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Clemens,

I am most certainly in, and all over, the V2 when it comes out; love the smaller size. But a quartz movement doesn't interest me.

However, I'd love to have the option of the Miyota 9015 as a slightly less expensive option. It seems my 9015 keeps better time than any of my standard ETA 2824's: 0-2 sec./day, every day! That also seems to be the experience of many others on this forum...


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Battery is not allowed in the postal delivery.

I recently send an old Omega to Switzerland for restoration by EMS. The post office person reminds me watch containing battery cannot be posted.

I am not sure about FedEx or DHL. But I think they follow the same rule.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, I think the Postal Service (at least in the states) must be required to ask you if you are shipping anything with batteries in it, yet, I order all my batteries from merchants, and they never have an issue sending via postal... so, I don't think that's a factor... I think the concern is certain types of batteries, like nickel cadmium, that have the potential to leak, but that would not apply to lithium batteries.


852andrew said:


> Battery is not allowed in the postal delivery.
> 
> I recently send an old Omega to Switzerland for restoration by EMS. The post office person reminds me watch containing battery cannot be posted.
> 
> I am not sure about FedEx or DHL. But I think they follow the same rule.


So, back on topic, I think a highly accurate quartz movement in the V2 is a good idea, and a fine option to offer; as long as I can get my mechanical!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Not Sure if I would like the quartz three hand date yet, but I will consider it. I really like the art of the mechanical mov't and idea of all the small parts assembled and keeping time!!!!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Quartz would be interesting, especially if ina size that both my wife and I could wear. She is nodding her head yes!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

Diameter 40 - 41 will be better

42.5 is still too large..


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I would be interested in the quartz. I love my Sinn UX.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's resurrect the Kalmar ! OG is the only way to be 

My version of Kalmar Exotica !

Brushed TI
Mokume Gane
Tungum 
h20 leather

I think we covered a smorgasbord of materials in one watch 




































































































And why not add some lume too


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

That's some aMAZing eye candy...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Let's resurrect the Kalmar ! OG is the only way to be
> 
> My version of Kalmar Exotica !
> 
> ...


Show Off !!!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is a perfectly matched strap to the dial of my Kalmar v1.

Benarus Cuda rubber with isofrane IN buckle that is a dead match to the brushed to case as well.









































































And a random killer lume shot lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for raising this old thread up again, but... 

I have received some weeks ago 5 prototypes of the H2O KALMAR 1 - MOKUME GANE PROTOTYPE - FIXED BEZEL, which I have produced to test the reliability of our Mokume Gane material production. As far as I know this is the first Mokume Gane ever made from SS and Bronze and I never saw this material being used in the watch industry besides H2O.

All 5 watches survived the manufacturing process and after handpolishing the result is quite stunning and difficult to catch with images. Of course the CG is missing and the inside of the watch.  
My personal prototype will be assembled with the ETA 2893-2 GMT movement and a black GMT dial with chromed handset.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Stunning! I want one


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I just wet my pants.....

Imagine a copper coloured dial or light grey carbon fibre dial in that thing ....OMG


----------



## rustytrombone (Sep 18, 2014)

Fixed bezel Kalmar 1 is amazing. Will there ever be a fixed bezel Orca or Kalmar 2?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

rustytrombone said:


> Fixed bezel Kalmar 1 is amazing. Will there ever be a fixed bezel Orca or Kalmar 2?


I asked this just yesterday, so what do you think Clemens? (with Orca I mean dive case).


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow... just stunning doesn't capture it!!


----------



## Alex22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking Great !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 1 MOKUME GANE / PROTOTYPE

Finished today one of the H2O KALMAR 1 MOKUME GANE prototype watches. The Mokume Gane is produced only by H2O from 316L and Bronze CuSn8. The bronze layer are already developing some patina and the watch itself looks even better in person.

I´m sure we will see this watch soon to be posted by a WUS member.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O KALMAR 1 MOKUME GANE / PROTOTYPE
> 
> Finished today one of the H2O KALMAR 1 MOKUME GANE prototype watches. The Mokume Gane is produced only by H2O from 316L and Bronze CuSn8. The bronze layer are already developing some patina and the watch itself looks even better in person.
> 
> I´m sure we will see this watch soon to be posted by a WUS member.


Images by me? :-!
Clemens the watch is truly a perfect example of why I keep coming back for more!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That's watch art right there. Clemens keeps bangin' them out like a champ.

Clemens is now a watch superhero machine. There should be a comic book in his name. "The H20 Watchman"


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow! Love it. Sweet eye candy


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalmar 1 Mokume Gane! Great Job Clemens the watch is Stunning.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks killer Ken. Welcome to the MG club. My K1 MG says hello.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Im still in awe at this stunning watch!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wild, very cool! Truly, big congrats!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I consider dive watch case as best watch design so far. But I have to say, I always prefer "one metal" solution, steel, titan, or bronze


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I can see why Ken. That MOP dial is badass too! 

Enjoy !


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

One amazing watch from Clemens. Enough said.









No. 177, full lume white dial. :-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

One of the most stunning bronze watches out there!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The dial


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I want kalmar v1 so much... please someone sell me  ANY model...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today I took the time to make my own special model of the KALAMAR 2. The Titanium case was equipped with the high flat crystal and the 6000M case back. The crystal is surrounded by the turbine bezel. So far, so standard.
This is what it makes more special: Instead of using the standard ETA 2824 I have taken a SWISS quartz movement and a dial without date to have a watch which I could wear day in and day out without adjusting time or date.  It´s a watch for the lazy ones under us mechanical watch lover.  
I think for a real diver this must be the perfect tool watch, as you don´t have to unscrew and screw down again the crown more than once a month and this should keep the crown threads in perfect condition for many decades.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Clemens !

Good idea I think.
This model could go into series production.

Love the turbine bezel.
I think I need a Kalmar.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Having a quartz diver without a date is indeed a great way to reduce wear and tear of the crown. But that said, a highly regulated mechanical movement in a dive watch without a date would only have to be re-set once every couple of months as well. I mean, if it goes +2 seconds fast a day on average, and knowing this you just set the time behind by one minute, that will give the watch plenty of time to catch up and get ahead of correct time before the crown needs to be operated again. In fact, I only operate the crown on my Seiko Marinemaster 300 once a month to adjust the time (and date if necessary), and it's going roughly 8 seconds fast per day. I just set it roughly two minutes behind correct time at the start of each month, and at the end of the month it's running about 2 minutes fast. Good way to reduce wear 

I guess it makes extra sense from a micro-brand perspective to choose a design that reduces the wear and tear of components like the crown and tube as much as possible, as you don't need to keep such a big stockpile of replacement parts available at all times but can make do with a smaller one that covers accidental damage, and then cover the rest by offering to make new parts on order if required. As long as you use regular gaskets that most watchmakers can swap out, as well as well known movements that are easily servicable, this would make for a watch capable of standing the test of time almost just as well as one from a major brand with a huge stockpile of spare parts to rely on. 

A crown that is only used 6-12 times a year will last a lifetime. As long as the gaskets can be changed easily, there will be very little need for extra parts in the future.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens

that strap is wicked cool.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That is BAD-AZZ Clemens....and I echo the sentiments with Ken on that strap. Looks ultra cool! 

Always thinking of something Clemens! I love it.

Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> I want kalmar v1 so much... please someone sell me  ANY model...


Never.....

but I will sell you a cigar


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have luck after looong time and bought one kalmar preowned... but unfortunatelly DLC, I wanted plain titanium  Its on the way to me I hope... so finally will have one! 

I hope I will find one more nonDLC kalmar v1 one day...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just realized I posted in the wrong thread. Should have been posted in the KALMAR 2 picture thread. 

I have chosen the quartz movement for one of my watches, because I´m changing daily my watch and therefore I have to adjust everytime at least the time. Always wanted to have a H2O/HELBERG watch which I could wear directly out of the box. 

You´re right, the precision of a quartz movement could be reached also with mechanical mvmt. My engineer adjusted his KALMAR 1 with ETA 2824 to just +1sec in 20 days, so this is most probably even better than my quartz movement.  For me the most important point is that this watch is now every day and night showing the right time without setting the time first. 

Spare parts:
I have for all my watch series I´m producing a high amount of spare parts to be able to service my watches for a long time. A broken crown and crown tube are individual for every watch and would turn your watch into piece of metal when they´re broken. So even H2O is a small watch brand I always order hundreds of spare tubes and crowns to be able to repair your watches even in the next or next but one decade.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Clemens, I don't have a quartz in my collection and I need a grab and go.
Build it and I'll buy it! Looks really good. I sold my turbine Vintage case from my Orca
so I need a replacement


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I got my first v1 kalmar just week ago and have to say honestly - best kalmar/orca dive from from my collection. 
I prefer every single characteristic of it over new versions (orca dive, kalmar 2). Better sized with profound lugs (and I have only 6,75" wrist), better metal (titanium gr5), better glass (thick single domed), better bezel (remowable by screws and single piece, no inlays), better crown guards (huge and cover crown completelly). I really love new versions too but this one is just little bid better IMO. But that is really opinion only of probably me, its similar like old cars - I prefer f.e. older mercedes more than last models. Am I getting old? 

(pics soon, its dlc gmt version)


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

today:


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

El Gerto said:


> today:


How does the dial lume keep after a while?


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

well t keeps the lume good, maybe not as long as a similar lume of indizes.
But very nice and bright. For sensitive people I will recommend to put it
off before going to bed


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

longest possible. BGW9 is excellent regarding how long it shine... and there is huge layer of it on all h2o watches. I personaly prefer bgw9 over c3


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> longest possible. BGW9 is excellent regarding how long it shine... and there is huge layer of it on all h2o watches. I personaly prefer bgw9 over c3


I guess the point is the layers. I got one white lumed dial from another brand but it doesn't stay bright for too long - I mean, for much less than the hands on other watches.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

new arrival.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

El Gerto said:


> new arrival.....


I need to buy this model!! Nice dial...


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Thanks ! You can go for it; it´s a real sweet one !

The bracelett is outstanding, solid and nice.

Its the Kalmar II
V-Bezel
Blue face
Black shining hands
bracelett

You will like it !


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, any news with bezels as options for kalmar2, please? I need V bezel for mine


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

I damaged mine and Clemens states they will be on his web site on a few days


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kalmar 1 caseback with LUME ??? ........ Are you trying to tell us something ???


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No, just showing.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Mancuniandragon said:


> I damaged mine and Clemens states they will be on his web site on a few days


Still waiting for Clemens to add these to his web site I have been waiting for over 2 months. (Poor after sales)


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am waiting for mine V bezel for kalmar 2 too and Clemens mentioned recently he will add them to the eshop in next two weeks or so.
Fingers crosed!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

Finally I have some pics.............


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

The H2O KALMAR 2 bezels will be added this weekend after I returned from my business trip to Switzerland. The images are shot already and maybe I will add something more than expected if there is enough time to prepare. As soon as the new parts and ???? are online I will send a short newsletter.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



H2O Watch said:


> The H2O KALMAR 2 bezels will be added this weekend after I returned from my business trip to Switzerland. The images are shot already and maybe I will add something more than expected if there is enough time to prepare. As soon as the new parts and ???? are online I will send a short newsletter.


Still waiting Clemens for the V Bezel for the Kalmar2


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*



H2O Watch said:


> The H2O KALMAR 2 bezels will be added this weekend after I returned from my business trip to Switzerland. The images are shot already and maybe I will add something more than expected if there is enough time to prepare. As soon as the new parts and ???? are online I will send a short newsletter.


Still waiting Clemens for the V Bezel for the Kalmar2


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

Dang dude, four days ago he said he'd post after this weekend's trip to Switzerland. It is Sunday. He's probably not even back yet and settled in. Wow


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*

I have just finished the photoshooting of the bezels and will include the AVAILABLE bezels today into the shop system. There will be a limited availability of the bezels (*max*. 20 pieces from each design) and some bezels will not become available as the current stock QTY is too low. On the other hand there will be some new bezels as well.

Here are two bezels made from the exotic material TUNGUM which I´m sure you haven´t seen:


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Uh oh. Did I miss something or is there a massive fail here?*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dammm. Clemens always throwing curveballs on making difficult choices even more difficult !! LOL.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here comes a fast shot of the lumed case back prototype crystal from the new H2O KALMAR 1.  This watch has not been launched yet, will be sold without a long pre-order phase and become available incl. the standard lumed display case back in about 2 months.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic Clemens!!

You amazed us everyday... I like it very much!!

You are the best!!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

What??
The Kalmar I ! 
***** Clemens, you really are on a roll.
Question, is it going to Ti or SS?
Would love to see a SS version this time


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This time I´m using SS!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And partly Bronze! Or SS DLC coated!


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh my goat, have to think of an additional money source. My wife is complaining, wanting decent food. Told her, this is the last watch - but here you go, another cracker on the way.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dressed up my 2 Kalmar 1's in their baseball gloves to root for the Toronto Blue Jays in game 5 against Texas. These are my 2 H2O heavy hitters 

Batter up !!! GO JAYS GO


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Great watches and I have just ordered a black ceramic bezel to replace the v bezel (Thanks Clemens) couldn't resist another watch looks tempting I will have to keep my hands in my pockets too near XMAS (Scary)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Here comes a fast shot of the lumed case back prototype crystal from the new H2O KALMAR 1.  This watch has not been launched yet, will be sold without a long pre-order phase and become available incl. the standard lumed display case back in about 2 months.


Hey clemens
will the Turbine bezel be available for this new Kalmar I watch?


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

This is my special KALMAR!

REF.-No.: n.n.
- case: TUNGUM
- crown guards: Mokume Gane
- case back: solid / brushed 
- dial: 09 - "Stealth"
- handset: matt, black with black SL
- strap: green canvas


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

For those of you interested into the H2O MARLIN please come over here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-marlin-development-thread-2502210.html


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

There's so much new stuff your releasing at the moment. 
But you have to give us more info on this Kalmar!
Is it going to be a permanent offer or a few extreme limited numbers.
Patiently waiting for more info!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Bring on the SS Kalmar 1


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The back looks awesome - I am very interessted in this steel "relaunch"


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Kalmar 1 Mokume Gane Prototype with a Custom H2O DLC coated bracelet, looks great IMO


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That rose coated bracelet matches pretty good to the MG Ken.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Bring on the SS Kalmar 1


Agree with Ken.Bring on the SS Kalmar 1 with Lume back!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Perfect day for taking pictures. This watch rarely sees daylight. Only gets worn on special occasions, which are very rare.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

A super mega rare H2O Kalmar watch you should say!!!

The Damascus dial is unique and gorgeous; lucky man you are dear John 

Sad I discovered H2O watches too late; but I am catching up now, ordering too much... I hope one day: Clemens will produce again the Kalmar in Damascus steel, if not I will purchase the Orca Damascus, it is on my wish list too 

John, could you make a favor please: would it be possible for you to do a picture of the back of the watch? Thanks in advance.

Rafy.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is my favorite one from the KALMAR series.  Very unique and there not a second one out there with the same pattern.

Please let me show you the new H2O KALMAR 1 SS with the minimalistic V-Bezel on Isofrane.

The watch will come in a complete standard package incl. 3 different bezels (SS/DLC/BRONZE) and crown guards (SS/DLC/BRONZE). Bezel and CG change is simple and could be done by HEX screws. The watch has many improvements against the original design from 4 years ago, visible one and invisible ones, but not in size!  50x H2O KALMAR 1 packages will become available in December.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Will the new bezels on the SS Kalmar fit the orig Kalmar v1 ti ?


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> This is my favorite one from the KALMAR series.  Very unique and there not a second one out there with the same pattern.
> 
> Please let me show you the new H2O KALMAR 1 SS with the minimalistic V-Bezel on Isofrane.
> 
> The watch will come in a complete standard package incl. 3 different bezels (SS/DLC/BRONZE) and crown guards (SS/DLC/BRONZE). Bezel and CG change is simple and could be done by HEX screws. The watch has many improvements against the original design from 4 years ago, visible one and invisible ones, but not in size!  50x H2O KALMAR 1 packages will become available in December.


UUUUUH, I like verrry much, uuuuuh, I want very much


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new bezels will not fit the original KALMAR Titanium, because the sapphire crystal on the new version is higher and also the bezel. The new bezel of the KALMAR 1 SS has been constructed to take up inlays made from sapphire or ceramic and therefore we had to increase the bezel thickness,but the overall height of the new KALMAR 1 is the same as for the original version. The old bezels will fit to the new version, but the crystal will overtop the solid TI bezel by 0.80mm.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Rafy, thank you. I am proud to own the watch. The back is nicely done as well.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Only 50!!!!! I want one for Christmas Santa Clemens


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Clemens, is this the Kalmar 1 with the lumed case back?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thai_John said:


> Rafy, thank you. I am proud to own the watch. The back is nicely done as well.
> 
> View attachment 6085506


Thanks dear John,

Very beautiful with the Damascus pattern : Unique!!!

This big back with hex screws & windows plus engraved rotor is to me the top from the top!!! I really wish Clemens will produce that again 

Thanks again John


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thai_John said:


> Clemens, is this the Kalmar 1 with the lumed case back?


Yes, the H2O KALMAR 1 SS will have the lumed display case back.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Will there be dials, hands, inlays and bezels to choose from or ist it a pre-fixed Klamar 1 SS package?


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello all, this is my first post. Due to all the research and the reviews on H2O watches I am now waiting on the Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane. I was also going to order an Orca with the dive case and minimalist bezel. However, after seeing the Kalmar 1 pictured above, I want that exact watch and will wait to order it. I don't even have the first watch yet and I am already addicted. I have to stay off this site!!!!!!!


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Will there be dials, hands, inlays and bezels to choose from or ist it a pre-fixed Klamar 1 SS package?


I also hope for some different dials, could imagine it would also reflect in the amount of people, who wish to purchase one of these.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Thanks dear John,
> 
> Very beautiful with the Damascus pattern : Unique!!!
> 
> ...


Yeaahhhh!! Fantastic our Clemens


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 - white dial - v-bezel on custom vintage black leather strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Kalmar 2 - white dial - v-bezel on custom vintage black leather strap
> 
> View attachment 6111226
> View attachment 6111218


That looks killer. I like that.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I was about to buy another Kalmar 2...then I stumbled on this thread. A new Kalmar 1! Oh man. Only 50. Crap. Anyone know the cost of this bad boy. Might need to start saving now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have about 20x H2O KALMAR 2 cases produced from stainless damascus steel, which have not yet been show nor even prepared.  Not all watches will survive the etching and preparation process and therefore I´m expecting a failure rate of approx. 50%. I have made a first trial and from the backside it looks already quite dramatic. 

The whole preparation process for a single watch takes several days and I´m simply out of time at the moment. This will become my long-term-project for 2016.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

I need a money printer


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Same here John 

This Damascus steel Kalmar 2 is gorgeous, sublime, superb, I have no words... I think I want it badly, badly badly...

Clemens is putting the bar higher and higher, I like that. Top quality and unique top notch design...

OK, let's wait for 2016 now, I wish I could be able to move fast forward the time like I can do on my H2O watch


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

and again...

*Kalmar 2 white dial - v-bezel - custom strap*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Such beautiful pictures... Such beautiful watch... Congratulation man, well done!

Thanks a lot / Tussen takk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

@rafy1: thanks a lot! I appreciate your pictures in the Orca thread very much.

still got one left...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful man, superb picture!! I like the strap with orange stitching: damn good... Matching nicely the orange handset of the Kalmar 2: this is "Super Class" 

It is the Full lume white dial if I am not mistaken, right? To sad it is not not anymore available  I wish clement will propose it again on the projects he is doing. I super wanted to buy MG with white full lume but another dial got the priority...

I was not a big fan of the V-bezel shape, but looking at your pictures too much, I think I starts to like it crazy now, the SS metal of this V-bezel is awesome... I just put this V-bezel on my wish list for my next H2O watch collection 

I noticed that like all my H2O watches, your Kalmar 2 like the water  I cannot wait for tomorrow (Friday week-end here in Dubai), to got for Diving with my Kalmar 2 OT 8K


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Same here John
> 
> This Damascus steel Kalmar 2 is gorgeous, sublime, superb, I have no words... I think I want it badly, badly badly...
> 
> ...


Rafy, I hear you.

Waiting can be tough, but the longer you wait, the more you appreciate it.

Here are a few pictures of another unique and exotic product from Clemens.
It gets some wrist time, now I wear it with the bracelet that came with the OT 8000.
Different layers of Titanium. Below the link, when it was introduced in 2012.

OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar 3Ti Damascus FixedBezel


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is probably the rarest H2O, Johannes!  This material was made by chance and even only two materials are visible it has been made from three layer Titanium Grade 2 / Grade 4 and Grade 5.

I´m currently researching how to produce a two layer version again, but this time from Titanium Grade 4 and Titanium MN8!  MN8 is very unusual and I bought about 200Kg of this material from the German Army (Bundeswehr) when they sold their inventory of the Phantom fighter. So it´s a piece of history. A Good or bad one you have to decide.

But not to forget the handforged and heatcolored Titanium tongue. 

Before heat-coloring:









After heat-Coloring:









Final result:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi dear John,

First thanks for these nice pictures of the unique 3Ti H2O Kalmar, I was not aware that Clemens did a such nice stuff. Being the most crazy Titanium watch guy I think: I can tell you that I super like it. I definitively discovered too late... I wish Clemens to create something like that again  As already said, I know I repeat myself but this big back with windows and h2O branding engraving is gorgeous....

Secondly you were reading in my mind dear John!! After I saw the nice new Damascus from Clemens, I wanted to send him an email if he could make me something in Titanium Damascus.... I order a Buckle in Titanium Damascus for my lovely K2 OT 8m, but I am not lucky with my purchase, already 5 month waiting for it.... My OT is waiting for it like crazy, and me too I think.

Thanks again John!

Cheers /Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic Clemens!!!

You are really surprising and impressing me more and more everyday passing!!! I love that Titanium Damascus, this amazing blue colour obtained by heating is top notch, and remind me the blue of the sea / ocean. it is what "the Rafy" needs & wants. I cannot live one day without my eyes to see that blue.... 

Clemens please: you will update us on the progress of this project, very much interested


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

good news are coming our way

OceanicTime: H2O Watches KALMAR I 2016 CUSTOMIZATION is still KING


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Another " Must Have"








Very nice


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

If customization matters, this is the way to go. Each single watch will be bundled in standard package with 3 different bezels and crown guards in SS / DLC / BRONZE!  Easy to exchange by HEX screws.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks amazing Clemens!


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> That looks amazing Clemens!


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like a Miyota movement inside? Are the new Kalmar 1 SS being offered with Miyota or ETA?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Looks like a Miyota movement inside? Are the new Kalmar 1 SS being offered with Miyota or ETA?


Right...i can see a "Japan" and "24 Jewels" and perhaps the beginning of Mi(jota)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

the price on this should be crazy good if its got the miyota.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm cool with a Miyota movement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Why do I want a lumed logo on a display case back? :: think


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O KALMAR 1 SS prototype was assembled just for fun with the Miyota 9015 and directly handed over to, maybe you expected, my best customer who visited me this week.  My plan is/was to use the ETA 2892 for the KALMAR 1 as I have way more new dials for this movement available. I will make more than 50x packages available for this very term pre-order available as I got a good number of reservation requests. 

PACKAGE CONTENT:
- watch case with 5.20mm thick sapphire crystal and sapphire display case back with lumed H2O wave
- ETA 2892 movement / probably one fixed version with Miyota 9015
- wide range of dial colors for the ETA 2892 and another special dial option, which I will disclose at pre-order start
- 1x inlay SS bezel with black ceramic or sapphire inlay incl. SS crown guards
- 1x inlay DLC bezel with sapphire inlay incl. DLC crown guards
- 1x solid bronze bezel incl. bronze crown guards

H2O KALMAR 1 
PRE ORDER START: December 2015
DELIVERY: JANUARY 2016


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Why do I want a lumed logo on a display case back? :: think


In case you drop it in the dark and the dial lands face down, plus it's awesome to look at while having a lume party in the dark.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

mekenical said:


> In case you drop it in the dark and the dial lands face down, plus it's awesome to look at while having a lume party in the dark.


I do see myself pumping the case back lume before a night dive, you never know how the watch will land on the sea bed


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O KALMAR 1 SS prototype was assembled just for fun with the Miyota 9015 and directly handed over to, maybe you expected, my best customer who visited me this week.  My plan is/was to use the ETA 2892 for the KALMAR 1 as I have way more new dials for this movement available. I will make more than 50x packages available for this very term pre-order available as I got a good number of reservation requests.
> 
> PACKAGE CONTENT:
> - watch case with 5.20mm thick sapphire crystal and sapphire display case back with lumed H2O wave
> ...


 Another "MUST HAVE" from Clemens


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> ... My plan is/was to use the ETA 2892 for the KALMAR 1 as I have way more new dials for this movement available. I will make more than 50x packages available for this very term pre-order available as I got a good number of reservation requests.
> 
> PACKAGE CONTENT:
> - watch case with 5.20mm thick sapphire crystal and sapphire display case back with lumed H2O wave
> ...


Sounds very good to me.

December starts in 3 days  can't wait seeing the "_*other special dial option*_"...

I fear there are some costs for me coming up...;-)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

...2 days till december starts...


this waiting is hard time - not that there are not enough watches to wear in the house....


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O KALMAR 1 SS prototype was assembled just for fun with the Miyota 9015 and directly handed over to, maybe you expected, my best customer who visited me this week.


That`s how it started with my Aunt, she claimed to have mysterious visitors...............6 months later, they picked her up.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Sounds very good to me.
> 
> December starts in 3 days  can't wait seeing the "_*other special dial option*_"...
> 
> I fear there are some costs for me coming up...;-)


Clemens loves giving us a hard time


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Love this!!!! Was a preorder base price disclosed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, delivery just one month after pre-order. I assume most parts are already made then?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s true. The cases will arrive within 7-10 days, but dials + handset + ETA 2892 or Miyota 9015 + watch box etc are already in the office. For me the pre-order is not required, but I think it might be interesting for you to save some money and get a huge package with 3 bezels and 3 crown guards.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Well I'd just like to say, I have just to thank my lucky stars I have a very special piece of wrist candy coming with Kalmar 2 MG arriving very soon.
which has taken me a couple of months to pay off.
As much as I'd like to get the Marlin and then the Kalmar 1 remake comes. It's just not a viable option. Seriously I sold the boat for the MG.
I Love Clemens watches but at the rate they're developing, I can't do them all.
So I'm just going to say. I'm grateful for just what I have.
Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s true. The cases will arrive within 7-10 days, but dials + handset + ETA 2892 or Miyota 9015 + watch box etc are already in the office. For me the pre-order is not required, but I think it might be interesting for you to save some money and get a huge package with 3 bezels and 3 crown guards.


Sounds very good to me...I'm already excited about the offer


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Any Guess as to the Date of the preorder? I wonder what the Engineering Tweaks were to the case?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I've read what Clemens wrote with the ETA movements, and the Miyota was a one off for his special client.
But he sneaked the 9015 back into his list of things he has for the Kalmar, am I reading too deep into his words and speculating 
there's a choice in movement here?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> I've read what Clemens wrote with the ETA movements, and the Miyota was a one off for his special client.
> But he sneaked the 9015 back into his list of things he has for the Kalmar, am I reading too deep into his words and speculating
> there's a choice in movement here?


I am speculating there is a movement choice ETA Or Miyota


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Any word on Damascus if you have Nickel allergy?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

It's December already, where's the preorder?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

tick tock...tick tock....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> tick tock...tick tock....


Lol, tick tock I'm a clock, Clemens can you post the preorder please? We have New Years to celebrate soon.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Lol, tick tock I'm a clock, Clemens can you post the preorder please? We have New Years to celebrate soon.


;-) hard time waiting for the preorder start in december


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> ;-) hard time waiting for the preorder start in december


Just teasing Clemens, I'm sure it will be before the 31st


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today Clemens wrote in the german *Uhrforum* that the start of the preorder will still take a few days.

Original quote from *Uhrforum*: "Wann es mit der Pre-Order los geht, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wird aber sicher noch ein paar Tage dauern."
H2O Kalmar 1 - Neuauflage als Stahlversion - UhrForum


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Today Clemens wrote in the german *Uhrforum* that the start of the preorder will still take a few days.
> 
> Original quote from *Uhrforum*: "Wann es mit der Pre-Order los geht, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wird aber sicher noch ein paar Tage dauern."
> H2O Kalmar 1 - Neuauflage als Stahlversion - UhrForum


Interesting indeed, Thank you for posting


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> This is my favorite one from the KALMAR series.  Very unique and there not a second one out there with the same pattern.
> 
> Please let me show you the new H2O KALMAR 1 SS with the minimalistic V-Bezel on Isofrane.
> 
> The watch will come in a complete standard package incl. 3 different bezels (SS/DLC/BRONZE) and crown guards (SS/DLC/BRONZE). Bezel and CG change is simple and could be done by HEX screws. The watch has many improvements against the original design from 4 years ago, visible one and invisible ones, but not in size!  50x H2O KALMAR 1 packages will become available in December.


Dial has no Date, and it's Glossy. That's Haute


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Dial has no Date, and it's Glossy. That's Haute


Right, in the same thread in german Uhrforum he wrote that he will offer a Kalmar 1 with a
high glossy no date dial (i think he said black) and Miyota 9015 inside.
No other dial option with the 9015.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Right, in the same thread in german Uhrforum he wrote that he will offer a Kalmar 1 with a
> high glossy no date dial (i think he said black) and Miyota 9015 inside.
> No other dial option with the 9015.


ETA wise, he wrote, a 2892 movement will be doing the job.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Interesting article on the 2824 & 2892

ETA automatic workhorses, the 2824 and 2892 | Bernard Watch Blog


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Today Clemens wrote in the german *Uhrforum* that the start of the preorder will still take a few days.
> 
> Original quote from *Uhrforum*: "Wann es mit der Pre-Order los geht, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wird aber sicher noch ein paar Tage dauern."
> H2O Kalmar 1 - Neuauflage als Stahlversion - UhrForum


That's exciting.
If you can speak German!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thai_John said:


> Interesting article on the 2824 & 2892
> 
> ETA automatic workhorses, the 2824 and 2892 | Bernard Watch Blog


Nice share!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some color on a grey, foggy and cold day in the woods....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, thanks a lot!!

I like this blue dial, it is on my wish list  I admit that you found a very nice strap to match it. Congratulation, well done 

I super like your photo compositions, the last one with the clouds reflexion on the sapphire is superb!! Great job


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I finally joined the club, so far I'm loving it, but I've only had it on my wrist for a couple of hours.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Beautiful pictures, thanks a lot!!
> 
> I like this blue dial, it is on my wish list  I admit that you found a very nice strap to match it. Congratulation, well done


Thanks rafy1 - i try to do my best but your pics are awesome!

The leather is called "aqua", it has little bit structure on the surface and different blue tones - so it matches perfect (in my eyes) the blue dial.
The stitching is double lined black to pick up the hands and ceramic bezel color....i have to admit, it is custom made ;-)


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

firewatch44 said:


> Love this!!!! Was a preorder base price disclosed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also curious about the preorder base price? Any of you H2O gurus have any inside info? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I finally joined the club, so far I'm loving it, but I've only had it on my wrist for a couple of hours.
> 
> View attachment 6232681
> 
> ...


Damn fine wrist candy, I like&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

I hope that Clemens will offer a carbon dial for the new steel-version of the KALMAR V1, too. - Below you find one of my current favourites: *Titanium* KALMAR V1 with carbon dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Something is coming........

And you cannot resist.....

Walk towards the lume......

It's calling you.......

Stare directly into the lume......you know you want to

It's coming......


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks sweet Danny! And Clemens


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Looks sweet Danny! And Clemens


Looks amazing...
Danny you know more...come on...share with us


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Looks amazing...
> Danny you know more...come on...share with us


I will 

At the airport and flying home today.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Have a safe journey










Danny T said:


> I will
> 
> At the airport and flying home today.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Another teaser


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Another teaser


That's just unfair Danny, just because you already have your MG

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Danny, Danny, this does not look like an MG watch. Another Xmas surprise.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

John, you´re absolutely right.

There must be something special in your return luggage, when the ONLY reason come to come from Canada to Germany is to visit H2O.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> John, you´re absolutely right.
> 
> There must be something special in your return luggage, when the ONLY reason come to come from Canada to Germany is to visit H2O.


This is very intriguing?


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Another teaser


Oh you lucky #@[email protected]&$

I have a _*REAL GOOD IDEA*_ what that is...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm glad Danny and Clemens are having fun teasing us. I keep looking in this thread for more pictures. What the heck guys!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I'm glad Danny and Clemens are having fun teasing us. I keep looking in this thread for more pictures. What the heck guys!!!!


I promise I'll get pics taken tonight. Didn't have time last night. Full reveal I promise before the weekend is out.

Get your PayPal accounts ready.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I promise I'll get pics taken tonight. Didn't have time last night. Full reveal I promise before the weekend is out.
> 
> Get your PayPal accounts ready.


Cool, get over your jet laag drink some caffeine whatever you gotta do. My account been ready since the first of December. Thanks Guys


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I promise I'll get pics taken tonight. Didn't have time last night. Full reveal I promise before the weekend is out.
> 
> Get your PayPal accounts ready.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So here it is. The debut was shown by Clemens a few posts earlier and then you saw it on Oceanictime. It's a lume junkies dream, the re-incarnation of the watch that started it all and launched the great company called H2O Watch.......the Kalmar 1 in stainless steel.

Now here it is again in a different configuration. Shown here as the complete package one would receive when the orders open for this model. I call this one the "FRANKEN-MAR" Kalmar 1 SS. When I visited the H2O lab I was given the opportunity to assemble my Kalmar 1 from the 'parts bin'. Watching it being hand assembled right before my eyes this was the coolest watch purchase ever. I'll let Clemens provide the specific details as to what Kalmar 1 SS parts and configurations will be available when the order opens up on the H2O webstore next week.

This particular 'Franken-mar' configuration consists of the following:

The new glossy black dial (no date) with shield markers for use with the crown at 9 o'clock (destro style) ! This new dial is such a beautiful rich deep glossy black that it looks liquid when you stare at it. It pairs beautifully with a sapphire bezel insert.

SS bezel with new black sapphire inlay and lumed white quarter 15 sec section with SS crown guards.

Minimalist bronze bezel with bronze crown guards

DLC bezel with new design sapphire inlay and orange quarter 15 sec section with DLC crown guards

The improvement over the original Kalmar v1 i noticed right away is the bezel action. The new Kalmar 1 SS now has a 120 click vs the 60 click bezel. There is virtually no bezel sloppiness you typically find with the 60 click bezels. Swapping bezels is a breeze with the simple 4 hex screw system. The tighter you go the tighter the bezel action is. Just make sure not to over tighten.

Enough of the babbling, I know you want me to get to the good stuff, so get your hankies out and start wiping the drool already 





























































































































































































































































So folks, get those PayPal accounts loaded because this is a package you don't want to miss out on!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Great pics mate. I don't want to sound critical as it's damn fine and that DLC/ orange bezel is right up my ally.
I really want a turbine bezel and if never been fatuous over a left hand crown.
Just 2 cents.
It will depend entirely on the Marlin.
I hope you didn't stand on Clemens toes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Danny any Lume Shots front & back please! Congrats on your custom order!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Danny any Lume Shots front & back please! Congrats on your custom order!


Here you go

Front










Back


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Playing with bezels


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O KALMAR 1 SS will be available with several dials for crown at 3, but only the one dial shown is for crown at 9.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

I really love the S/S Bronze combo. Checking my Paypal account as we speak. ha ha


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic Danny, thanks for all the pictures and good information about the new K-1.

I was asking Clemens several time for this top class big back case... I am so happy that it is available again. I super like big dive watches, and from what I understood the K-1 is even bigger in size than the Orca & K-2; I am impatient to read next week its specifications.

The new sapphire inlay are simply awesome... I love them too much. I think Clemens is like an old good French wine: "with aging, it becomes better!!" so congrats again for his 50th!! And the announced success of the new H2O Kalmar 1.

Danny, I am so happy for you. Your visit to H2O H/Q, and work/sharing with Clemens seems to have been a fantastic life time experience, that you will never forget. Danny you are one of our H2O expert, always helping and providing good advises to everybody. So from my part and on behalf of other forum users: big congrats for your trip, you deserve everything!!!

So now, you can tell us the truth my friend  You took your wife to Germany for the only reason: to get 30 KG more flight luggage for the H2O extra goodies... (LoL)...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Great pics mate. I don't want to sound critical as it's damn fine and that DLC/ orange bezel is right up my ally.
> I really want a turbine bezel and if never been fatuous over a left hand crown.


The Turbine bezel is very nice esthetically (I have ordered Turbine for my 4 Orcas); and sent 200 emails to Clemens try to buy Turbine for my K-2 OT 8K (in vain); It is to tell you how much I like it. But for Diving purpose the H2O Square bezel is the best from the best; and the manipulation of the Square bezel is easier and more efficient I would say than the Turbine bezel; even while using the diving gloves. Also what I saw on the Kamar-1 pictures posted by Danny is perfect to me; plus it is matching the first Kalmar version 5 years old original design. To me it is the best  I will not miss the K-1 offer, a must to have watch!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL. Thanks Rafy. I tell you I was only 4kg overweight and that wasn't because of the watches I brought, it was my wife who bought too much stuff and I had to pay $100 Euro excess baggage fees !!

If I didn't have to worry about customs I would have brought back much more and probably would have to buy a separate suitcase sized pelican case with 100kgs worth of SS, Titanium, Damascus and Mokume Gane watches, parts and straps lol!

It was a trip that am so happy I was able to make and learned how much work it takes to be a great watch brand.

Here's my last photo I took at Hannover airport.

Yours truly (L) and Mr. Helberg (R)


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Playing with bezels


Love this one!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Yours truly (L) and Mr. Helberg (R)


Great picture Danny


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Danny for the pictures of the Kalmar 1 steel.

Honestly i am not sure if i like her enough to order one...
on the pictures i have the impression that the bezel and its inlay are very wide. 
That makes a little unlovely look to my eyes.

The watch makes a very massive impression, also the crown guards support this impression.
I know this is part of the deal .

The orange second hand looks nice but i would prefer when the hand center is still in the color of the other hands (chrome oder black), 
so it has a lot of color in the center point which could make restless picture.

All those thoughts perhaps it is because i love the Kalmar 2 case a lot and there the bezel and the crown guards are smaller and therefore more discreet.

If i order one. the minimalistic bezel would be my first choice.
:-s :-s :-s :-s :-s ... o|

The sapphire inlay black/white the second choice....
only one choice left....and the dial question....arrrgh... o|


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O KALMAR 1 SS will be available with several dials for crown at 3, but only the one dial shown is for crown at 9.


I love the Destro/Lefty Diver. Great idea Clemens!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Thanks Danny for the pictures of the Kalmar 1 steel.
> 
> Honestly i am not sure if i like her enough to order one...
> on the pictures i have the impression that the bezel and its inlay are very wide.
> ...


The watch is definitely not small. The dimensions are the same as the original with exception of the bezel thickness due to the improvement in the bezel operation from 60 to 120 clicks. It's a long L2L but forgiving due to the downturn of the lugs. The bezel width is properly proportioned to the dial diameter and no change from the orginal Kalmar 1 titanium.

The crown is pronounced but not obnoxious, and does exactly as intdended. Fully protecting the crown. I chose the destro style to change things up and I'm super happy I did. I have 2 of the orginal Kalmar 1 Ti watches and this one adds a new flair to the old.

The second hand is full orange which is something brand new Clemens had on hand. I really like it and chose that to be different but it's not for everyone. He also has the second hand with the tip only in orange which I think will be more popular and what you exactly mentioned 

With only 50 being made it is not going to be for everyone and was brought back due to other people wishing to have one who missed out on the original 4 years ago.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

@ Danny T
Thanks for explanation, it is coming to my mind that it could be a nice supplement to my small collection.
Is the Version you got the one with the Miyota 9015?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> @ Danny T
> Thanks for explanation, it is coming to my mind that it could be a nice supplement to my small collection.
> Is the Version you got the one with the Miyota 9015?


2892


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> 2892


Smart choice.. will the 2892 be an actual option or is it just something Clemens did for you.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JSal said:


> Smart choice.. will the 2892 be an actual option or is it just something Clemens did for you.


Not 100% sure what movt options will be offered. I've read either one of or both 9015 and 2892.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about this look. Tried the DLC crown guards. And just got a sweet new tapered 24/22 strap with grey core and stitch from my buddy at Helmut Atelier called the 'Supra'.

The Kalmar SS is getting more wrist time than my MG !


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Not 100% sure what movt options will be offered. I've read either one of or both 9015 and 2892.


No not the 9015 in that watch. It deserves the 2892.

Additional Edit: not that I have anything against the 9015, I just prefer Swiss Made and feel that a nice German watch like the limited reintroduction of the Kalmar v.1 should carry a high end Swiss movement, or even a German in-house, or vintage NOS movement.

I view the 9015 as an economy alternative movement of good quality for watches built more the masses who prefer not to spend as much on a watch.

Everything serves a purpose and by these different options it allows everyone to be able to enjoy the fun of collecting watches at their comfort level.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Danny I forgot to ask does it have a display back ? I know it must be extremely hard to take it off your wrist to take a pic!
Nice strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Danny for additional pictures and information.

Now the fog is clearing...
i can see a probably Kalmar 1 configuration for me coming up...
"Destro" with 2892 is a nice one...
...
...
let´s have a look what the next week brings up in the H2O pre-order


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny's has a display back. Clemens let Danny custom choose what ever parts he wanted from the H2O parts bin to build his watch and then got to watch Clemens assemble it all right before his eyes. Can you imagine that? That's a watch I'm sure he will keep for life just for the memories it holds.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> How about this look. Tried the DLC crown guards. And just got a sweet new tapered 24/22 strap with grey core and stitch from my buddy at Helmut Atelier called the 'Supra'.
> 
> The Kalmar SS is getting more wrist time than my MG !


I absolutely love and have always wanted to add a Destro to my collection. 
I purchased one once. It was an homage of a Panerai Luminor Submersible but when it arrived I did not feel the quality of the watch was worthy of the $1000 price, and the bezel ratchet system was broken and the bezel spun bidirectionally which is a big No-No on a dive watch so I returned it.

I'm sure most here know why Destro crown position watches are made. 
But for the ones who don't know I'll explain. 
I myself like to call it a Destro/lefty but that really isn't correct. Some people who are left handed prefer to wear their watches on their right wrist so this configuration works perfectly for them. But in actuality a Destro design was created for divers. You will only see a Destro config on a dive watch. Years ago scuba divers wore dive watches to time their dives and time their accent on deep dives where decompression was needed. But today diver computers are now used and dive watches are usually just worn for pleasure and as a back up to the dive computer. Since the dive computer is the main devise it is worn on the left wrist, and the dive watch is worn on the right wrist, so they reversed the position of the crown to the 9 o'clock position so as to orient the crown correctly for wear on the right wrist.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

JSal said:


> Danny's has a display back. Clemens let Danny custom choose what ever parts he wanted from the H2O parts bin to build his watch and then got to watch Clemens assemble it all right before his eyes. Can you imagine that? That's a watch I'm sure he will keep for life just for the memories it holds.


That's it, next watch I'm going to Germany!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Hey Danny I forgot to ask does it have a display back ? I know it must be extremely hard to take it off your wrist to take a pic!
> Nice strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes same as the original K1 but with the addition of the H2O wave logo applied to the inside of the display crystal using SL. This is what all the K1 SS watches will have


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I do not think a bad combo can be made with the Kalmar 1 SS!! The bronze accessories just look crazy!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm totally in love Danny...

It certainly is a gem and with its amazing chameleon abilities it becomes extremely versatile.

Clemens has done it again!!! He's batting 1.000 in my book. 

For our international members not familiar with baseball, batting a 1.000 (1 thousand or 100%) means that you have a "perfect" batting average and that you have never missed getting a hit every time you have had a chance at bat. 
Which by the way is a theoretically impossible thing to do over the course of a full season. 
For example a really great batting average is .300 which means that for out of every 10 at bats you get 3 hits.
So to use the expression and say that Clemens is batting a 1000 is saying that he hasn't missed yet with anything he has produced and he has produced a hit 100% of the time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Danny, and or Clemens, will the watch still include the stainless minimalist bezel as first pictured when announced?? I love the clean all stainless look.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Most probably you will have the choice between

- 4x SS bezels with ceramic inlay
- 2x bronze bezels
- 3x DLC bezels with sapphire inlay

From each bezel category you could choose one bezel. Each bezel will come with crown guards in same material. This bezel package will be only available during pre-order. After the pre-order closed we will offer the remaining bezels in our shop (pricing $100-$140).

Everything is only available as long as stock will last! Parts are already in stock and available QTY could not be changed anymore. 
In total we will have *max. 200x pre-order packages* avalable.

*Returning customer incentive:*
Additionally returning customers will receive one *black HORWEEN strap incl. second H2O CNC buckle with a RSP of $140 FREE OF CHARGE*.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

When does the pre order start , as if there's only 200 max available I have a feeling they will go fast !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Have to deliver this week the ORCAS, but I hope to start before Xmas.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Have to deliver this week the ORCAS, but I hope to start before Xmas.


Hi Clemens, Great news to hear the Orcas are up for delivery next week. Can you check my previous couple of emails so as to include everything.
I hope I can catch one of the pre-order Kalmar 1 sets


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks awesome. I had a hard time pulling off the original Kalmar due to size but I may have to try again


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Have to deliver this week the ORCAS, but I hope to start before Xmas.


Sounds good - hoping for my next H2O parcel


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kalmar 1 SS + Helmut Atelier "Supra" strap (24/22mm) = 1500hp on the wrist 





































I say it matches my car quite well


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic watch! Fantastic car! Fantastic our Danny!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Do any of you guys know if a Kalmar handset would fit a CH6, only I,m starting to feel the original gold set fitted in my Bronze/green CH6 seem to clash with the bronze colour. And I,m thinking a black stealth or black/chrome would look cool? I have a few orders with Clemens at the moment so this would be a good time to add to the order! Cheers.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ianacr said:


> Do any of you guys know if a Kalmar handset would fit a CH6, only I,m starting to feel the original gold set fitted in my Bronze/green CH6 seem to clash with the bronze colour. And I,m thinking a black stealth or black/chrome would look cool? I have a few orders with Clemens at the moment so this would be a good time to add to the order! Cheers.


I think the handset length is very different. 
Just write Clemens an email and tell him what you're looking to do. He'll advise you as to what you need.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

JSal said:


> I think the handset length is very different.
> Just write Clemens an email and tell him what you're looking to do. He'll advise you as to what you need.


Thanks JSal, I was trying to not pester him while he's so busy before Christmas! Iv'e already sent him 3 emails over the last week or so with no reply.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Playing with the Kalmar 1 SS yet again lol. Hope Clemens starts the pre order for this by next week. You guys have to get in on this !! The bezel and crown swaps are so easy and quick you'll be wearing a new watch every other day flipping between the SS, DLC and Bronze parts. Here's what I call the 'liquid black' combo.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Nice stealthy look DT.️

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The new Sapphire bezels of the new Kalmar 1 are really super nice. I very like them.

Danny regarding the super glossy back liquid dial, could you please described it please compare to the K2 OT 8K. Something similar or even better?


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Danny, you are a true inspiration when it come to showing us different combo's Even I had my H2o collection out last night seeing what I could come up with! lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy smokes that's like the 6th bezel!!!! Danny likes playing with his Kalmar


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The white mother of pearl, the queen of the orient in the sleet and cold weather to warm your seeking eyes, strapped to a red leather with DLC buckle to round out the setup from Clemens.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Mek - you could take a pic of a cigarette butt lying in the gutter and make it look good!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL! 

Ken, could you make a short tutorial about your picture retouchings? 

Also my pictures could benefit from some serious retouching.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> LOL!
> 
> Ken, could you make a short tutorial about your picture retouchings?
> 
> Also my pictures could benefit from some serious retouching.


Ill lol send you an email


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sharksmile said:


> Mek - you could take a pic of a cigarette butt lying in the gutter and make it look good!


Wow! Thank you so much. Your avatar is quite amusing, but also makes you think sharks are not so scary.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> LOL!
> 
> Ken, could you make a short tutorial about your picture retouchings?
> 
> Also my pictures could benefit from some serious retouching.


I'm just using a Sony with a large 200mm lense the settings I'm experimenting with...like A (aperture) then depending on your setup you can use several options from A for like flowers, etc. Mostly I've found lighting to be the main source for success or failure. The possibilities and settings seem endless on this camera. A good photo app is also helpful to increase your images look. I am using photobucket to store my images and they have some really cool packages.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Man now what is this.

Not a single option left for me to do a photo with my MG. you guys doing all of them. First Danny and then you Mek.

I was thinking the MG with this exact cherry strap and then here it comes.

Will have to think of something. Will have to buy Gunny and SPI straps from my own store now. This is proving expensive from different angles.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Really speaking I am glad you did the cherry and MG combo snaps Mek.

As my shots are quite crappy and boring. Yours are mesmerizing and almost making me want to buy another MG. some magic man.

www.the


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Really speaking I am glad you did the cherry and MG combo snaps Mek.
> 
> As my shots are quite crappy and boring. Yours are mesmerizing and almost making me want to buy another MG. some magic man.
> 
> www.the


Wow! Thanks so much


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Danny, did you manage to acquire the minimilist V bezel along with the rest of your treasure, lol. If so any chance of a pic. I loved the initials pics Clemens posted when he first announced this project. I was going to pull the trigger on a UTS 1000M V2 until I saw the pics, which I loved. So I believe I will wait for this. I am really enjoying the Mokume Gane.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


> I'm just using a Sony with a large 200mm lense the settings I'm experimenting with...like A (aperture) then depending on your setup you can use several options from A for like flowers, etc. Mostly I've found lighting to be the main source for success or failure. The possibilities and settings seem endless on this camera. A good photo app is also helpful to increase your images look. I am using photobucket to store my images and they have some really cool packages.


The technical side is only a small part of it, the main part is having an eye for what makes a good photo!!!!! And some of you guys on here really do have that


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Now i have seen 6 bezels which Danny has shown us already.... 
i already have my possible favorites in mind in every material


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

cerberus63 said:


> Danny, did you manage to acquire the minimilist V bezel along with the rest of your treasure, lol. If so any chance of a pic. I loved the initials pics Clemens posted when he first announced this project. I was going to pull the trigger on a UTS 1000M V2 until I saw the pics, which I loved. So I believe I will wait for this. I am really enjoying the Mokume Gane.


I did not get the SS minimal bezel. I have only the bronze one which was posted


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Now i have seen 6 bezels which Danny has shown us already....
> i already have my possible favorites in mind in every material


I thought I knew which bezels I wanted but Danny keeps showing more.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ianacr said:


> The technical side is only a small part of it, the main part is having an eye for what makes a good photo!!!!! And some of you guys on here really do have that


Yeah I agree, not always easy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about some more hardcore Kalmar SS action 

Are the paypals loaded yet ?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the new pictures Danny, this DLC bezel is nice but not my personal favorite.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> How about some more hardcore Kalmar SS action
> 
> Are the paypals loaded yet ?


That's probably my most favourite bezel. Any chance of a Marlin version Clemens?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Danny T said:


> How about some more hardcore Kalmar SS action
> 
> Are the paypals loaded yet ?


It has been long, long time since I have listened to corrosion of conformity. Nice shots, all nice nice shots in this thread...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Danny,

Can you please tell us a bit about the sapphire on that.

The destro comes with what options. Domed/double domed/flat/protruding?

Sorry for asking if you have already mentioned it.

Thanks mate.

www.the


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Danny,
> 
> Can you please tell us a bit about the sapphire on that.
> 
> ...


Same as the original one

Crystal: 33mm diameter, 5.0mm thick domed, AR coated on the interior.

It will not protrude and will it virually flat. There is an ever so slight dome to the crystal, but I would call it flat.

Danny


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Same as the original one
> 
> Crystal: 33mm diameter, 5.0mm thick domed, AR coated on the interior.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Danny. It's domed but in a more traditional sense.

We're so used to H2O/Helberg "edge of the blade" crystals like on the 8k or the prototype 10k, and "pushing the limits" spherical domed crystals like on the CH1.

The norm for us is a 4mm domed crystal like on the Orca. So when we see something traditional sized comes along it almost seems flat.

Then factor in bezel thickness, shape, and/or angle also has a lot to do how tall a domed crystal appears.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Queen of the orient....shining in the sunlight. Strap is Beige Leather from Clemens.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical thia white MOP is really stunning!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> mekenical thia white MOP is really stunning!


Thank you so much.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, all us H2O folks need to go to this thread to vote for our favorite micro. Think we need a minimum number of H2O votes to get in the ballot. Vote early and vote often! Go for it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/best-new-watch-2015-vote-now-2686777.html


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 6386706


Still one of the coolest kalmar 2 versions around - like it a lot (and have one myself  ).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes, I totally agree with you: this K2 white full lume dial is awesome... It is something I really need to have in my H2O collection, it is on my wish list already 

I was hesitated long time when I ordered the K2 MG, the the white full lume dial, the blue dial, and I went finally for my black MOP dial. I do not regret at all mu choice; but these white full lume and blue dials are something which obsessed all my nights.... I need them (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Yes, I totally agree with you: this K2 white full lume dial is awesome... It is something I really need to have in my H2O collection, it is on my wish list already
> 
> I was hesitated long time when I ordered the K2 MG, the the white full lume dial, the blue dial, and I went finally for my black MOP dial. I do not regret at all mu choice; but these white full lume and blue dials are something which obsessed all my nights.... I need them (LoL)


@Rafy...for the dreams this night:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks my friend, I think I will sleep like a baby now


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

grama73 said:


> @Rafy...for the dreams this night:
> 
> View attachment 6390233
> View attachment 6390241


Now what would you do that to a friend.

That blue is...

I don't know why I am here and not on the website ordering it.

www.the


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 6386698
> View attachment 6386706


Really nice. Hunting for a white dial diver nowadays.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Dang it. Love that white dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 6386698
> View attachment 6386706


Dang it. Got on the website to order the white dial. Not even offered anymore. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It will come back with the H2O KALMAR 1 SS pre-order! 

There will be three versions available:

Miyota 9015: full lumed white dial without date / dial design same as original KALMAR dial
ETA 2892: full lumed white dial with white date / dial design same as original KALMAR dial
ETA 2892: full lumed white dial with white date / new "shield" dial design / rehaut with white paint / dial ground layer full lumed


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

I have to admit its one of my favorites and gets a lot of wrist time


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Come on and open up the pre order before my wife spends the money I have set aside on something else !!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just working on the images for the configurator.  Hopefully I will finish today and could open the pre-order late in the evening European time. At tomorrow the H2O KALMAR 1 SS pre-order will open. I will send a newsletter as soon as I have opened the pre-order!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Just working on the images for the configurator.  Hopefully I will finish today and could open the pre-order late in the evening European time. At tomorrow the H2O KALMAR 1 SS pre-order will open. I will send a newsletter as soon as I have opened the pre-order!


Great news , Happy Christmas !!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Just working on the images for the configurator.  Hopefully I will finish today and could open the pre-order late in the evening European time. At tomorrow the H2O KALMAR 1 SS pre-order will open. I will send a newsletter as soon as I have opened the pre-order!


I,m ready and wating!!!!!!!  Clemens I have sent you a couple of emails, if you get a few seconds spare!!!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Just working on the images for the configurator.  Hopefully I will finish today and could open the pre-order late in the evening European time. At tomorrow the H2O KALMAR 1 SS pre-order will open. I will send a newsletter as soon as I have opened the pre-order!


That's the news many of us were waiting for... A "9015 version"? Wow, that's impressive; "customization IS everything"!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, the H2O KALMAR 1 SS will come as a two movement version: Miyota 9015 for a "budget" version and the high end ETA 2892 version. The dial choice on the Miyota 9015 version is limited to two dials.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The time has almost come...my watch addiction will soon be cured, with another order!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm ready for the Budget Kalmar!!! LOL...
I was saving for the DLC Orca, for a long time.
Now that this limited run is up, it's put a kink in my plans.
I'm ready!!!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> The time has almost come...my watch addiction will soon be cured, with another order!


Ken, you know there is no cure... this is simply a prescription to ease the symptoms.

The virus itself is incurable. It can go into remission at times, but the prognosis is always a lifetime itch that never seems to get fully scratched.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, the H2O KALMAR 1 SS will come as a two movement version: Miyota 9015 for a "budget" version and the high end ETA 2892 version. The dial choice on the Miyota 9015 version is limited to two dials.


This will really open up many people to try h20 watch that have not! Clemens really is making the watches accessible to all! The 9015 will surly be a hit IMO.

So I guess this ends my exclusive run lol. I await for new Kalmar 1 SS members to join me in enjoying this killer watch. You're gonna have a lot of fun with the extra bezels and crown guards.

The configs are endless.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

JSal said:


> Ken, you know there is no cure... this is simply a prescription to ease the symptoms.
> 
> The virus itself is incurable. It can go into remission at times, but the prognosis is always a lifetime itch that never seems to get fully scratched.


Buying watches is always good for our health....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Same dial color options as the Kalmar II?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Same and additional one will be available. 

New "shield" dial and a few from the original KALMAR, like the black+white MOP or the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2. So it will be a little mixed and several options are in short supply as long as stock lasts. For example I counted the white MOP and only around 15 dials are available. From the newly produced full lumed dials 50pcs will be available for each movement. There will be also a black, high glossy, destro dial version for crown at 09:00 of the shield dial available. 

The pre-order will be open from tomorrow during the daytime.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Buying watches is always good for our health....


I never said it was a bad thing. ;-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

JSal said:


> I never said it was a bad thing. ;-)


I know!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Clemens my wife is taking me for some totally unwanted shopping filled with uncesssary wasted time.
If supplies run out I will freak!!! Can I order with my smartphone, LOL. 
You got my $!! I gotta look for an internet cafe


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Question for us folks living in Europe or are european,
Woiuld skipping paypal and using bank transfer benefit you in holding onto a bit more
of your hard earned $. Let us know I remember 
you did it for the Orcas, so just asking for the Kalmar.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Is there any other cure?


Yes... a multiple watch purchase!!!

Nah.. that's not a "cure" just a bigger band aid and delay till the next itch comes along.

Gotta keep scratching it. It feels so good.

It's almost as good as....


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

CJN said:


> Clemens my wife is taking me for some totally unwanted shopping filled with uncesssary wasted time.
> If supplies run out I will freak!!! Can I order with my smartphone, LOL.
> You got my $!! I gotta look for an internet cafe


Ha ha same here , ''we have to get all the veg and other stuff for Christmas dinner , you know we are going to have a house full of people on Christmas Day '' - not until I have sorted my pre order Kalmar we don't !!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

JSal said:


> Yes... a multiple watch purchase!!!
> 
> Nah.. that's not a "cure" just a bigger band aid and delay till the next itch comes along.
> 
> ...


Yep, one at a time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I still have my orgasm face since my trip ROFLMAO !


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I still have my orgasm face since my trip ROFLMAO !


I'd have a Perma-Grin too if I lived the dream like you did. What a great way to end the year.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> This will really open up many people to try h20 watch that have not! Clemens really is making the watches accessible to all! The 9015 will surly be a hit IMO.
> 
> So I guess this ends my exclusive run lol. I await for new Kalmar 1 SS members to join me in enjoying this killer watch. You're gonna have a lot of fun with the extra bezels and crown guards.
> 
> The configs are endless.


This is true. It's a smart business move on Clemens part and good for consumers looking for a great watch at an even better price.

I have nothing against the 9015 and it's a fine movement and I view this as a good thing. Just not for me.

My OCD and personal taste feels an Asian movement belongs in an Asian brand watch and a European movement in a European brand watch.

In the past I have liked the looks of a watch but chose not to purchase for the reason above. I know it's silly, but it's just how I feel. Maybe one day i'll succumb to the aesthetic appeal of a particular watch so much that it won't matter. But for now I resist.

So I can only hope Clemens continues to be able to source and offer ETA and/or other Swiss movements as an option in all his watches.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

JSal said:


> This is true. It's a smart business move on Clemens part and good for consumers looking for a great watch at an even better price.
> 
> I have nothing against the 9015 and it's a fine movement and I view this as a good thing. Just not for me.
> 
> ...


I used to feel the same , probably still do to an extent. However I had to have a ch8 as soon as I saw the first pictures of it , it's accurate to within a couple of seconds a day . Had a couple of other watches with the 9015 in before and found them to have pretty noisy rotors which didn't impress me ( the ch8 is fine so maybe it's more suited to a larger watch ) .
I would always choose a Swiss movement first , but won't discount a watch just because it has a 9015 in , in fact with the Kalmar it may open up my buying 2 in the pre order ( one eta and one 9015) due to the cost savings .


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Like I said Dino, it's nothing against the 9015. It's a fine and accurate movement. 

Just a bit of the old OCD thing on my part. 

The heart must have what the heart wants.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree to an extent , I'm of the old school - a Swiss movement means a better watch end of . However the ch8 has changed me ( had a few 9015 watches all of which have eventually been sold ) and it's going nowhere !


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Same and additional one will be available.
> 
> New "shield" dial and a few from the original KALMAR, like the black+white MOP or the dial 18 from the KALMAR 2. So it will be a little mixed and several options are in short supply as long as stock lasts. For example I counted the white MOP and only around 15 dials are available. From the newly produced full lumed dials 50pcs will be available for each movement. There will be also a black, high glossy, destro dial version for crown at 09:00 of the shield dial available.
> 
> The pre-order will be open from tomorrow during the daytime.


So that's 9pm NZDT ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

This is our first Christmas together after nearly six years here and over 10 years together, so a very indulgent day planned. No visitors at all. No family at all.
Late lunch will include this side of lamb. Sourced locally from the guy that shears our sheep.
maybe a crown rack?










Hey I've had issues with WUS lately, this was a response to another post. Hey, I don't care. Sharing anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> This is our first Christmas together after nearly six years here and over 10 years together, so a very indulgent day planned. No visitors at all. No family at all.


I don't mean to pry Nigel so you don't feel you need to answer my question.
Maybe I'm missing something but how is this your first Christmas together with Gracie if you've been together for 10 years?
You say no visitors or family this year... So did you mean to say that this is your first Christmas "alone" with Gracie ?



ndw6 said:


> Late lunch will include this side of lamb. Sourced locally from the guy that shears our sheep.
> maybe a crown rack?


I love lamb and you have the REAL DEAL!!! Fresh killed New Zealand Spring Lamb.

My mouth is watering my friend.


----------



## Garam Massala (Oct 26, 2015)

Good Morning Clemens,

when will the pre-order open? I have to go to the work soon.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Garam, I´m still working on all the visual stuff and hope to finish at around 16:00 Berlin Time. This is in around 6:30 hours.


----------



## Garam Massala (Oct 26, 2015)

Thx, no pressure. Now i can go to work and hope I'm back when you finish. Have a nice day to all.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Garam Massala said:


> Thx, no pressure. Now i can go to work and hope I'm back when you finish. Have a nice day to all.


Man that's one super hilarious nickname (in a good way)there buddy. Good choice.

To all here who don't get the meaning, the main Indian language (Hindi) it translates to Garam (hot) Masala (spice).

www.the


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

JSal said:


> I don't mean to pry Nigel so you don't feel you need to answer my question.
> Maybe I'm missing something but how is this your first Christmas together with Gracie if you've been together for 10 years?
> You say no visitors or family this year... So did you mean to say that this is your first Christmas "alone" with Gracie ?
> 
> ...


You've got it my friend.
Sometimes when you think you've double checked your thoughts, there's always something you forget, I mean, I know what I'm trying to say!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hey John, now that we are on our own, Gracie and I that is.
Another first, midnight mass. I'm glad it's on at 10:30

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Help


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Germany and other parts of the world are waiting for the below page to be filled with content:
H2O KALMAR 1


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s always more complicated than you would ever expect! 

Finally the H2O KALMAR 1 order started today and here is the direct link into our shop: H2O KALMAR 1 SS - PRE-ORDER

There is one limitation for the configurator:
For the DESTRO case with crown at 09:00 it´s impossible to choose the first SS bezel. Please not your wanted SS bezel during the checkout notice field. Thank you!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Job done - order complete 

I tried the DESTRO case, dial is fixed, choose the hands and the bezels were all working, also the *BEZEL 1 / SS CERA 60* working and shown in configurator.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Yes I absolutely love it. Way too hard to choose. I like the blue dial but it doesn't work to me with the bronze. So that leaves the fully lumed white dial, yes I like that too but do I want another white faced dial?
I think so close to the MG purchase, Gracie would put my (you know) on a string if I did it. Next Year say June I could have got away with it.
I will have to wait for the Marlin, I hope its as good. Knowing Clemens it will be.
Great work as usual.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

HA HA, Yeh, order complete also job done!!!!, now I can go back and look at leisure. Phew, I was getting palpitations lol


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Man my browser is just not loading the destro.

www.the


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ianacr said:


> ... I was getting palpitations...


me too - stressful afternoon - i will send Clemens the bill for my downers.... ;-)


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Order done here as well , couldn't resist and went for one with eta and a second one with 9015 . At least it means I end up with 6 different bezels to pick from as well !


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

One quick question though for Clemens , as I've ordered before (ch8) and entered the order number ( on each of the 2 Kalmars ) is it possible to get a black and a brown horween strap , rather than just 2 black ones ? 

Cheers


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I am the only one for whom the Destro is not working. is it?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Ordered!!
Now the wait....


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> I am the only one for whom the Destro is not working. is it?


just tested - works slow but works, even with all possible bezels


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

what browser are you using


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Firefox 43.0.1


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just tried on my iPad and it won't load the destro Asrar , just freezes then crashes the screen. It worked fine for the other 2 models.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

thats it. the problem is with safari. I will try downloading another browser. Damn this thing, doesn't work in such crucial times hahah


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

This can save you a lot of money - trust me - i know what i am saying - my browser worked....my wife will kill me ;-) ...if she would know


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> One quick question though for Clemens , as I've ordered before (ch8) and entered the order number ( on each of the 2 Kalmars ) is it possible to get a black and a brown horween strap , rather than just 2 black ones ?
> 
> Cheers


iI will have to look into my stock, but think this should be possible.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Lots of choices! I'm not telling my order! its Christmas time secrets are allowed.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Always wanted the original kalmar 1 white mop style dial with the kalmar printed on dial.(which i think will be eventually phased out for the newer style) I now want a high gloss shield dial!!!!!! lol Here is my order:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Works best in Google Chrome the configurator


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Works best in Google Chrome the configurator


Firefox works fine


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

ianacr said:


> Always wanted the original kalmar 1 white mop style dial with the kalmar printed on dial.(which i think will be eventually phased out for the newer style) I now want a high gloss shield dial!!!!!! lol Here is my order:
> View attachment 6410961
> View attachment 6410977
> View attachment 6411009


Very nice ! , how do you get the pictures of your order ?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> iI will have to look into my stock, but think this should be possible.


Fantastic , do you need me to drop you an email or will you pick it up automatically ( order number is 00023909) .

cheers


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Danny T said:


> So here it is. The debut was shown by Clemens a few posts earlier and then you saw it on Oceanictime. It's a lume junkies dream, the re-incarnation of the watch that started it all and launched the great company called H2O Watch.......the Kalmar 1 in stainless steel.
> 
> Now here it is again in a different configuration. Shown here as the complete package one would receive when the orders open for this model. I call this one the "FRANKEN-MAR" Kalmar 1 SS. When I visited the H2O lab I was given the opportunity to assemble my Kalmar 1 from the 'parts bin'. Watching it being hand assembled right before my eyes this was the coolest watch purchase ever. I'll let Clemens provide the specific details as to what Kalmar 1 SS parts and configurations will be available when the order opens up on the H2O webstore next week.
> 
> ...


hey Danny you have any pictures with the stainless steel braclet ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> hey Danny you have any pictures with the stainless steel braclet ?


No I don't but can take some later. I'm at the mall doing the Santa pics and then the mall amusement park with my son right now 

Lots of action happening with the pre order


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Order placed finally.

www.the


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Danny T said:


> No I don't but can take some later. I'm at the mall doing the Santa pics and then the mall amusement park with my son right now
> 
> Lots of action happening with the pre order


Have fun with your son! Just wondering how this would look on the SS Bracelet.That LTL looks pretty long on the wrist. I think you are the same as mine 7 inches. I am also waiting for the New Prometheus Poseidon "Yellow" coming out so have to make a decision between the two watches.
Merry Christmas Danny!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

I sent you a few emails over the last week or so, but I just sent you another today with an important message about something I need for my K2 OT-8k. If you can get back to me today I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

So hope'in it would come in January. Well I missed the First run years ago so a few months should be manageable😉


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Have fun with your son! Just wondering how this would look on the SS Bracelet.That LTL looks pretty long on the wrist. I think you are the same as mine 7 inches. I am also waiting for the New Prometheus Poseidon "Yellow" coming out so have to make a decision between the two watches.
> Merry Christmas Danny!


The Kalmar 1 SS will wear the same as the original, just a touch shorter in height.

My wrist is just a hair under 7.25 inches and swells in summer to maybe mac 7.5 inches


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Very nice ! , how do you get the pictures of your order ?


Above your selected watch pictures in the Configurator is a download icon, simply download onto your desktop or pictures file. Then just select upload photos here in the usual way. Word of warning, the files are quite big and take a minute or so!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Order placed, Clemens, maybe I was first? 

(miyota black dial with both minimal bezels)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Deepdive said:


> Order placed, Clemens, maybe I was first?
> 
> (miyota black dial with both minimal bezels)


possible  , depends on your order-number, i think it is chronological counting up....mine ends with ...07


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Clemens, Ive sent you a quick email regarding my order, no need to reply right now, but just like this post and I will know you have seen it?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> I am the only one for whom the Destro is not working. is it?


Hi asrar.merchant,

I was facing performance issues, too, when ordering the destro-version! And I think also "grama73".
I thought it was due to my slow internet-connection. But maybe the mega-run on the steel-KALMAR caused this issue within the configurator.

Regards from Cologne (GERMANY),
Martin


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Really great prices for the Killer squid! Thanks Clemens.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

ianacr said:


> Above your selected watch pictures in the Configurator is a download icon, simply download onto your desktop or pictures file. Then just select upload photos here in the usual way. Word of warning, the files are quite big and take a minute or so!


Thanks , Think it must need a pc as it doesn't seem to work on my iPad !


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Order placed. Super pumped. Went with the 9015 movement. Seem like the right thing to do given I just spent a crap ton on all my kids already.

Merry Christmas gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine ordered!!! 

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great prices considering all the parts you get !! Just played with the configurator and all works like it should using google chrome. The blue dial looks smokin hot with this combo. Awesome options too. 

Congrats to all those that ordered. 

Next will be a contest on who can swap parts the fastest ......Of course I take first place so the race will be for second


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Definitely does NOT work for the Destro on my iMac, tried a dozen times!!!! You are right though Danny, the price is amazing for what you get in the package.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Great prices considering all the parts you get !! Just played with the configurator and all works like it should using google chrome. The blue dial looks smokin hot with this combo. Awesome options too.
> 
> Congrats to all those that ordered.
> 
> *Next will be a contest on who can swap parts the fastest ......Of course I take first place so the race will be for second *


That's because you have the most first hand experience. But once a set of able hands get on it they may give you a run for the money in a straight up parts swap.

But I do know what no one will ever beat you at...

That's the combined speed, and frequency at which you change straps, bezel's, crown guards, and anything else removable, and on top of it take great pictures of each variation and then post them.

Talk about time, effort, speed and dedication when it comes to that. You are and will always be the king Dan.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

scherermartin said:


> Hi asrar.merchant,
> 
> I was facing performance issues, too, when ordering the destro-version! And I think also "grama73".
> I thought it was due to my slow internet-connection. But maybe the mega-run on the steel-KALMAR caused this issue within the configurator.
> ...


Hey Martin,

I think it's got to do with the huge orders and people collecting on the configurator for it and also the browser we use.

Even on my IMac it was just not working and then I downloaded Firefox and used it and it was fine.

By the way your city, Cologne is a such a beautiful place. Very nice city and good people too. Loved the Kolsch too OFCOURSE.

Regards from Bahrain.

www.the


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh how you torture us Clemens. 

In an effort to restore some fiscal sanity to my watch spending, I decided after the MG to go several months with no purchases. 

Then you drop this bombshell on us. I literally don't think I can resist this package. It's 18 watches in one! (3 bezels x 3 crown guards x 2 strap configurations (bracelet/leather). And you offered the grail of the blue dial from the MG.

H2O is killing my wallet but causing my spirit to soar. Oh how I love it so.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

noregrets said:


> Oh how you torture us Clemens.
> 
> In an effort to restore some fiscal sanity to my watch spending, I decided after the MG to go several months with no purchases.
> 
> ...


This is so funny!!!!!! bankruptcy, but no escape. lol


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

I have just found out how to order a Destro on a iMac!!!!!!!!!! put in all the info has if you are buying a std 2892 Then when all info is accepted, click on the Destro and everything swops over, you then just press the buy it now button!!!!!!!! HOLY CRAP, Ive just bought a second Kalmar 1!!!!!!!!
Seriously guys, this package is a real bargain.
I missed the first release, but I am not letting it get away again!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This is what awaits you guys 

I'm gonna rub it in a bit lol.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Damn! I am so bloody tempted. Great price too.
I can't make my mind up. To many choices.
I just hope a couple of choices I want will come through in the Marlin.
That's a definite keeper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Danny, sent you a PM. Just checking if you got it. Thanks.

www.the


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny, when i see it right you have a bezel which is nott available in the pre-order right?

The sapphire 15 lume inlay is only available in the DLC version a bezel 6 and you have it in SS....
nice one!

I had to chose it in DLC but i think it will look great too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Danny, when i see it right you have a bezel which is nott available in the pre-order right?
> 
> The sapphire 15 lume inlay is only available in the DLC version a bezel 6 and you have it in SS....
> nice one!
> ...


Same thing I noticed. I like that two tone bezel.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Danny, when i see it right you have a bezel which is nott available in the pre-order right?
> 
> The sapphire 15 lume inlay is only available in the DLC version a bezel 6 and you have it in SS....
> nice one!
> ...


Reason for that was I had the option to put the bezel inlay on the bezel of my choice since it was a 'pick from the parts bin' thing. I actually glued the inlay myself onto the bezel when I was in the lab.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't need another watch. I can wait for the Marlin.
I dont need another watch. I can wait for the Marlin.
I dont need another watch. I can wait for the Marlin.
Idontneedanotherwatch. IcanwaitfortheMarlin.
Idontneedanotherwatch.IcanwaitfortheMarlin.
.........
....
..
.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sharksmile said:


> I don't need another watch. I can wait for the Marlin.
> I dont need another watch. I can wait for the Marlin.
> I dont need another watch. I can wait for the Marlin.
> Idontneedanotherwatch. IcanwaitfortheMarlin.
> ...


i thought the same and then... 
i saw Danny´s pictures and then 
i recognized the dials possible, 
the package itself and 
the price with the 2892 
...
...
...
and it happened


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

While you contemplate, like mentioned above the package itself was just a bonus.
Ive been wanting another Kalmar OG. When The news came of an improved version in SS....I was caught hook line and sinker! And Danny's pictures were just torture!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I fall in love with kalmar case design more than year ago, and still in love, I almost lost interest in other watches then!
And when Clemens add two minimal bezels to the package for great price, I ordered one quickly. Now really can not wait!!

But I wish this one to be made smaller, 10% smaller, with 22mm lugs and 41,5mm bezel, same size decrease like with 40mm Marlin.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Wishing everyone here around the globe the warmest, happiest, healthiest, joyous, and blessed holidays and filled with our Lord Father's everlasting Grace.

May 2016 be your BEST year yet!!!

P.S. And for anyone wishing for a New or Grail watch under the tree, may your all your hopes and dreams come true.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

That is absolute fantastic poster there John. Love it.

Wishing all you good gents here a Merry Christmas. May God always bless us in abundance and with many many great watches to come Insha Allah.

Enjoy the holidays my dear friends.

www.the


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> That is absolute fantastic poster there John. Love it.
> 
> Wishing all you good gents here a Merry Christmas. May God always bless us in abundance and with many many great watches to come Insha Allah.
> 
> Enjoy the holidays my dear friends.


Thanks Asrar.

And remember what the word holiday is derived from...

*holiday (n.)* 
_1500s, earlier haliday (c. 1200), from Old English haligdæg "holy day, consecrated day, religious anniversary; Sabbath," from halig "holy" (see holy) + dæg "day" (see day); in 14c. meaning both "religious festival" and "day of exemption from labor and recreation_


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Got in my order... Glad that there were still "white MOP" dials available. Not too happy about the "first option" bezel choice; why is there no "numbered bezel" option available in stainless steel like there is for the bronze? I'm not a fan of "minimalist bezels"... Would've liked to seen a "stainless numbered" bezel option.
I still got the "minimalist" though; hoping the look grows on me... 
Will a bronze bezel ...work...on a stainless case? I'm scratching my head on that one...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Got in my order... Will a bronze bezel ...work...on a stainless case? I'm scratching my head on that one...


Absolutely if paired with the right strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is the watch on the bracelet. Not as heavy as I thought it would be. It's heavy but still very well balanced on the wrist. Looks killer.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Danny for the Pic's!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Danny,
yes i think a bronze bezel will work - partly depending on the dial.

I see a white MOP with the bronze 15 min and a middle brown leather strap as Danny showed - should look awesome!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> Thanks Danny,
> yes i think a bronze bezel will work - partly depending on the dial.
> 
> I see a white MOP with the bronze 15 min and a middle brown leather strap as Danny showed - should look awesome!


Hope so; the "white MOP/bronze 15 min" is one of the combinations I opted for...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My choices:


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

... and this is mine:


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Hope so; the "white MOP/bronze 15 min" is one of the combinations I opted for...


I truly think so, i ordered a white mop, the bronze 15 and as alternative a minimalistic SS bezel - should work, fingers crossed!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's throw it back to the beginning of the H2O wave......

Here is the original that started it all!

H2O Kalmar Titanium






















































































































The superb baseball glove strap is courtesy of Dustin at n80 Leather and the buckle is the high tech SS/carbon from Maddog Straps


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

These are my choices.....


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Gregger said:


> These are my choices.....
> View attachment 6438681
> View attachment 6438689
> View attachment 6438697


I'm curious how the blue dial combined with the black/orange handset will look in reality - could look awesome - please post some pics when you got it !


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

grama73 said:


> I'm curious how the blue dial combined with the black/orange handset will look in reality - could look awesome - please post some pics when you got it !


The black handset ties in the black bezel. I think it looks best with the orange 20 min bezel....it all ties together (can you tell I work in an Architectural firm).


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Gregger said:


> These are my choices.....
> View attachment 6438681
> View attachment 6438689
> View attachment 6438697


Exactly what I would've picked except I liked the stealth bezel 3.
Still debating to do it. Good choice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I highly recommend the stealth black ceramic bezel


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I highly recommend the stealth black ceramic bezel


Do you have any photos posted of the "stealth" bezel? I've been looking for an "in the wild" shot of one...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes I posted a bunch.


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello,

here the first signs of life from Clemens "so called best customer". I just start once again my photo activities - I`m a lit bit out of practice - and was thinking to start with watches. Here a first photo of my existing Kalmar1 watches.

Two of them I grap yesterday fom Clemens. The blue in the background and the white one in the foreground. The white is really something special - first SS prototype case, still with a helium valve, a 8000m glass and no second hand. 

Now I have to exercise further on my photograph practice. In time I will introduce some more of my watches in detail and will keep you alo informed about some news from Clemens.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thommi said:


> Hello,
> 
> here the first signs of life from Clemens "so called best customer". I just start once again my photo activities - I`m a lit bit out of practice - and was thinking to start with watches. Here a first photo of my existing Kalmar1 watches.
> 
> ...


Welcome Thommi!

So you are the man that I envy ! Look forward to seeing your 'worlds largest and unique' H2O collection 

Enjoy your stay!

Danny


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet collection Thommi,
Nice to see the Kalmar 1 White dial in the flesh.
Got any close up pictures you want to share?
I ended up getting the black dial. But now looking at your white dial, I´m not sure anymore.
Love the minimum bezel too. Got the Bronze version, gotta pick up the SS version too!


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello,

one additional picture of the white dial


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome Thommi, that is a collection to be proud of. 2 MG Kalmar 1, I am really jealous.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Simply stunning collection Thommi, I can't wait to see more.  This is very much like the Stig being revealed in the Top Gear tv programme, I think for quite a while we all thought you were Danny!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe I could have you pick up some goodies and send them!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Is the white dial Kalmar 2, have a bronze case with SS bezel?
Stunning collection, would love to see more!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Welcome "Monsieur" Thommi, and humble respect to you! 

Happy to put a name on the mysterious "Clemens's best customers" 

Yes please, show us more pictures of your wonderful H2O collection; we want all of us to dream about your "very" rare customized models. This white one without second hand and 8K sapphire is gorgeous... Congratulation, so far your first pictures are very good. I like them.

Regards,

Rafy.


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

CJN said:


> Is the white dial Kalmar 2, have a bronze case with SS bezel?
> Stunning collection, would love to see more!


The Kalmar2 with the white dial is the coming tungum version. In the coming days I will send pictures from a tungum kalmar2 type with normal glass.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

With the Tungum version of the Kalmar 2 you guys mean the grey dial right.

As to me the only white dial watch in that picture appears to be the new Kalmar 1.

Or probably I have become colour blind in between all these orders of H2O watches, excellent pics and Rafy's mind blowing straps and belts.

www.the


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> With the Tungum version of the Kalmar 2 you guys mean the grey dial right.
> 
> As to me the only white dial watch in that picture appears to be the new Kalmar 1.
> 
> ...


He's saying the Kalmar 2 coming in Tungum he showed in another thread a version with the white lume dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I present to you the 'most powerful kalmar on the planet'. Dyno's at least 1500hp with this strap 

And it laid down an impressive high horsepower look......Leaving all in my dust.

Shout out to Aaron @ helmutwatches.com for the 1000hp strap mod 

Guys I have to say I'm impressed with this one. The supra script is done superbly with no shaky lines and looks like its been stamped that's how good it came out. The stitching is fantastic and love how it breaks around the logo. Added the matching hi tech buckle from Maddog to the keeper and there ya have it.




































































































And the 'Money Shots" with my baby


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> With the Tungum version of the Kalmar 2 you guys mean the grey dial right.
> 
> As to me the only white dial watch in that picture appears to be the new Kalmar 1.
> 
> ...


Hi Asrar,

I think "Thommi" and "CJN" are refering to a picture from post #294 in the below thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/***official-h2o-kalmar-v2-picture-thread***-1538858-30.html

I was a litle bit confused, too.

Best regerds,
Martin


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Martin and Ken for clarifying. It makes sense and I have my colours back. Haha

www.the


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice strap Danny! You will burn alot of rubber with this Kalmar


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Kalmar1 3TI with black MOP & white MOP dial


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

While trying to catch some reflections of the MOP dials, I was under the impression that my black MOP dial was giving more colorful ones.


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Hallo John,
Perfect watches - I'm missing them in my collection - unfortuntely when I met Clemens first time they were already out.

I wish you and all other forum members a succesful and healthy year 2016⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚
&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Thommi said:


> Hallo John,
> Perfect watches - I'm missing them in my collection - unfortuntely when I met Clemens first time they were already out.
> 
> I wish you and all other forum members a succesful and healthy year 2016⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚
> &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


Thank you very much, Thommi.

From my side as well to you and all forum members, health, happiness & prosperity throughout the coming year.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Thommi said:


> Hallo John,
> Perfect watches - I'm missing them in my collection - unfortuntely when I met Clemens first time they were already out.
> 
> I wish you and all other forum members a succesful and healthy year 2016⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚⌚
> &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;


Same to you Thommi.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

After a week of wet, windy & average weather, finally a nice day just in time to celebrate with a strap change and BBQ before heading back to work tomorrow. I really like this strap, thanks Clemens.
Hoping for a Marlin update soon.
Sorry that should of gone on the MG thread, too late. It's still a Kalmar.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn Nigel, that BBQ looks Deeeeee-Lish!!!

And paired up with your Kalmar MG it's a true feast for the eyes in every way.

Looks like you got some nice chicken whole leg/thighs slathered in a nice BBQ sauce.

I love game meat (most people here don't unless they're hunters or live in the country) and I especially love lamb which some feel is too gamey for their taste. 
I say they don't know what they're missing. But living in the New Zealand countryside you have the ability to enjoy the best and the freshest in the world.

My grandmother would always make a big leg of lamb on Easter Sunday when I was a kid.

She would also make me lamb chops once in a while for no other reason except she knew that I loved it so much. I would clean those bones and eat every piece of meat and fat off them like a starving wolf.

The fat on a lamb chop is so tasty and it's the only fat on any meat that I will eat. 

I enjoy cooking so if you have any special family recipes or seasoning secrets you'd like to share please feel free to send them to me. Send me a PM and I will give you my email address.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

JSal said:


> Damn Nigel, that BBQ looks Deeeeee-Lish!!!
> 
> And paired up with your Kalmar MG it's a true feast for the eyes in every way.
> 
> ...


Yeah John,
 When it comes to spring lamb, it's just such a tiny mourish mouthful, we did score some hogget, from the guy that shears our sheep. Very lucky. I do have a really nice recipe for a long leg hogget from an English chief, James Martin. I'll dig it out for you.
When it comes to lamb racks. I cut a slit in between the bone, fill with slice of raw garlic and a small stem of fresh Rosemerry.
Seal in a cast pan with EVOO, sumac, fresh ground pepper, a good salt and then bake in the oven until 55 degrees Celsius , no more, rest. For gravy I use the pan juices, home made stock, a little GF soy, lime marmalade and thicken. Hassle back potatoes in duck fat and NZ Kumera. There is No substitute for NZ sweat potatoe in the world. Serve with a green, my favourite is Asparagus, blanched, refreshed and seasoned.
I'm sure you can buy NZ lamb in NY.
ps that was Portuguese chicken.
i have your PM
was your Grandmother Greek descent ?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

My choice for Kalmar 1. I have a full lume Kalmar 2 so black dial appeals to me. Also happy with Miyota 9015, i have a number of watches with ETA movements and bought and sold very many in the past. The Miyota is a nice piece of engineering and i will be ok with that. If Clemens is happy to case it up it is good enough for me.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thai_John said:


> Kalmar1 3TI with black MOP & white MOP dial
> 
> View attachment 6489441


How's the orient on the white MOP? More muted than the black? Have any more pictures of the white one?


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

watermanxxl,

follow the link. There you find more pictures.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-2-mokume-gane-2419905-82.html



watermanxxl said:


> How's the orient on the white MOP? More muted than the black? Have any more pictures of the white one?


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

First time I've seen that killer whale in this colour, for some reason I'm liking it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> First time I've seen that killer whale in this colour, for some reason I'm liking it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you mean my Kalmar 2? It's just orange. White light makes the colour more intensive.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


I really like this combo


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

jihn said:


> View attachment 6594242


And this combo !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Placed my order! I can't wait to finally join the family. Black MOP.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


>


Hi Ken,

I wanted to put 2 or 3 "Likes" to your picture, but I cannot, I am frsutrated  This K2 combo is Awesome!!!!!!!!!!

Absolutely beautiful.... I think I need this watch  I like the white H2O Cordura too: super strong stuff!

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I wanted to put 2 or 3 "Likes" to your picture, but I cannot, I am frsutrated  This K2 combo is Awesome!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Rafy,

 Thank you Rafy.


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Two souvenirs from my last visit to Clemens on last Friday !!!

*- KALMAR 1 DESTRO and a prototype leather strap with a skull -*


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


>


Can you tell me is the Cordura strap waterproof?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Can you tell me is the Cordura strap waterproof?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No. This has a leather backing.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> No. This has a leather backing.


Thanks Danny, I've been looking for something waterproof, I'm not a fan of rubber.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Nigel,

I am having the same problem too. Hard to find nice waterproof straps (non-rubber).

I personally very like the 2 Cordura H2O straps (the black and the white), but Clemens confirmed me too (like mentioned Danny), that due to the underneath leather part which is not waterproof, the strap is not-waterproof. The Cordura part itself being extremely waterproof material.

To my mind: I am not sure why there is "a need" to have put this underneath leather?? I even find it awkward... It is the same for almost all the Kevlar straps you can find on the market. I was thinking that it is maybe for a comfort point or view, or maybe some friction issues with the skin? I am really not sure. I need to ask Clemens on day why not to make these super nice Cordura straps without that leather part, to have them fully waterproof.

Rafy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Thanks Danny, I've been looking for something waterproof, I'm not a fan of rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why not go full canvas ? Water friendly, comfy and available in tons of colours.

Hit up Art (Panerai7) here in WUS. His canvas straps are amazing. Make sure you do the rolled edge so it doesn't fray. Pics below for reference.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Hi Nigel,
> 
> I am having the same problem too. Hard to find nice waterproof straps (non-rubber).
> 
> ...


I have a friend in Delaware that used to head up DuPont. Which Cordura was developed. I don't know whether it would help but technically he would be the best.
Yes, like you I have tried Kevlar, always leather backed.
As Danny mentions above full canvas, although not waterproof but because of the tight weave, water resistant, natural fibre, I mean they make sails out of it.
Cordura may have rayon in it which is another natural fibre, contrary to popular belief. The issue is still the leather backing.
Rubber tends to give me a certain itch, if you know what I mean.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> Thanks Danny, I've been looking for something waterproof, I'm not a fan of rubber.


If it's strictly for diving that you and Rafy are looking for a strap besides rubber or a bracelet...

Why not a nice Zulu? The material will be fairly resistant to the effects of salt water. They are very reasonably priced, and they are extremely safe for underwater use. If one spring bar should break the watch will stay on your wrist.

Just remember to remove it from the watch after diving, rinse it and make sure it's dry before you put it back on.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> Thanks Danny, I've been looking for something waterproof, I'm not a fan of rubber.


If it's strictly for diving that you and Rafy are looking for a strap besides rubber or a bracelet...

Why not a nice Zulu? The material will be fairly resistant to the effects of salt water. They are very reasonably priced, and they are extremely safe for underwater use. If one spring bar should break the watch will stay on your wrist.

Just remember to remove it from the watch after diving, rinse it and make sure it's dry before you put it back on.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Due to the tight spacing between the screw bar and case most nato straps won't fit 

I've experimented already 

For those that can fit it's a PITA and you have to be VERY careful not to cross thread into the case.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Due to the tight spacing between the screw bar and case most nato straps won't fit
> 
> I've experimented already
> 
> For those that can fit it's a PITA and you have to be VERY careful not to cross thread into the case.


Why would you unscrew the bars? I haven't tried one yet but is it that tight that to get the strap through you needed to unscrew the bar?
If so... WoW

Now you've got me curious Danny. I will be experimenting later. Not that I don't believe you but to see what's happening and if I can come up with a solution.

I'm the kind of guy that can fix most anything and takes stuff apart. Both of us being car guys I'm assuming you're the same way.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JSal said:


> Why would you unscrew the bars? I haven't tried one yet but is it that tight that to get the strap through you needed to unscrew the bar?
> If so... WoW
> 
> Now you've got me curious Danny. I will be experimenting later. Not that I don't believe you but to see what's happening and if I can come up with a solution.
> ...


Yes it's that tight that you have to remove the screw bars.

Even with a very thin leather NATO I have it wont squeeze through and screw bar needs to be removed. This is for the dive case and Kalmar 2 cases. It's a bit easier with the vintage case and a non issue with the torpedo case due to the spring bars and there's plenty of gap.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I've seen some aftermarket screw bars and spring bars somewhere that are curved. 
Maybe that could be a solution.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

JSal said:


> If it's strictly for diving that you and Rafy are looking for a strap besides rubber or a bracelet...
> 
> Why not a nice Zulu? The material will be fairly resistant to the effects of salt water. They are very reasonably priced, and they are extremely safe for underwater use. If one spring bar should break the watch will stay on your wrist.
> 
> Just remember to remove it from the watch after diving, rinse it and make sure it's dry before you put it back on.


Thanks for the idea and the effort but I do not like nato straps at all.
I have one, it came free with a watch. I have never worn it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Why not go full canvas ? Water friendly, comfy and available in tons of colours.
> 
> Hit up Art (Panerai7) here in WUS. His canvas straps are amazing. Make sure you do the rolled edge so it doesn't fray. Pics below for reference.


Thanks Danny, they look like really nice straps, I was thinking an orange one for the Marlin if it comes out with the right orange accents. Probably a black or navy blue as well. I wish all my watches had the same lug width.
I should have just bought all H2O.
I contacted Art but he's swamped with orders, so s..t out of luck.
He will reopen his books soon but also check Instagram for availability. That ain't gonna happen, I don't get Instagram at all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Any updates on K1 V2?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Everything is on track for the February delivery of the H2O KALMAR 1 SS. All parts are in the office already and waiting for their assembly.  In this case it´s not really a typically pre-order with months of waiting. Just want to give a chance to get the KALMAR with an all-inclusive package at a great price.

The pre-order for the H2O KALMAR 1 SS will on 31.01.16! After that point all the goodies will not be included anymore.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Everything is on track for the February delivery of the H2O KALMAR 1 SS. All parts are in the office already and waiting for their assembly.  In this case it´s not really a typically pre-order with months of waiting. Just want to give a chance to get the KALMAR with an all-inclusive package at a great price.
> 
> The pre-order for the H2O KALMAR 1 SS will on 31.01.16! After that point all the goodies will not be included anymore.


And that it is, a great price on an unbelievable package. TRY AND FIND SOMETHING SIMILIAR ON ANY WEBSITE!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> And that it is, a great price on an unbelievable package. TRY AND FIND SOMETHING SIMILIAR ON ANY WEBSITE!


+1

Only problem is there isn't anything that comes close in comparison as far as quality and innovation. H2O/Helberg is simply heads and shoulders above the rest of the league.


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

*A new BABY in my KALMAR 1 Family*


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow Thommi, the white MOP looks stunning, I have ordered the very same dial on my Kalmar 1


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That dial looks fantastic with the bronze parts


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Is it February already? I want mine now too


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens have already released first 10 pieces just for us EU guys. I hope it is not a secret


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

i likes kalmar 
want to find such


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

...or maybe I am joking 

cant wait for it!


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

The color combo works nicely with that dial


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Thommi said:


> *A new BABY in my KALMAR 1 Family*


Wait. Kalmar 1? Dial should read only "H2O", right?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Paxton said:


> Wait. Kalmar 1? Dial should read only "H2O", right?


No, the original dials had Kalmar written on them along with the depth rating.

Now with the way the depth ratings vary, it's easier to print a generic Kalmar dial instead of making many dials with multiple depth ratings. 
Much more cost effective this way.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Love the grey dial!



Rainhard said:


> i likes kalmar
> want to find such
> View attachment 6679322


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

I must have been confused by the post showing what I thought was an early release of the K1 V2 (earlier post, bronze w/ white MOP). That's original Kalmar or V2, right? I'm expecting my Feb delivery to only read H2O.


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thommi said:


> *A new BABY in my KALMAR 1 Family*


I must admit I'm a little jealous of you living so close to Clemens, that you can just pop in any time, pick and choose from what you want.
Pretty lucky my friend, next time I get to Germany look out, after going to my favourite Bavarian beer house, I'm going to see Clemens, for something special. Although I'd rather just buy him a beer and have a chat. By the by your invited

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello, 
I would appreciate this&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello, 
I would appreciate this


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thommi said:


> *A new BABY in my KALMAR 1 Family*


Awesome....good i ordered the same version - but the 15min bezel


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I placed my order a few hrs before getting the official email about the pre-order. Do i get the early bird treatment? Either way February is right around the corner😉


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> I placed my order a few hrs before getting the official email about the pre-order. Do i get the early bird treatment? Either way February is right around the corner


??? i didn´t receive a mail concerning the pre-order till today even if i am signed in with 3 different mail-adresses ???


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

grama73 said:


> ??? i didn´t receive a mail concerning the pre-order till today even if i am signed in with 3 different mail-adresses ???


I think it was a bit misleading, but first came the news letter. 
The news letter officially opened the Kalmar I configurator for ordering - hence the many threads on people wanting to order asap.
The prices from the newsletter and Pre-order are the same? At least I hope it is
The difference may be marketing, Newsletter for us Forum/Watch nuts and Pre-order along with OceanicTime is for the mass consumers.
I placed my order on the 23rd of December - February is just around the corner now


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

CJN said:


> I think it was a bit misleading, but first came the news letter.
> The news letter officially opened the Kalmar I configurator for ordering - hence the many threads on people wanting to order asap.
> The prices from the newsletter and Pre-order are the same? At least I hope it is
> The difference may be marketing, Newsletter for us Forum/Watch nuts and Pre-order along with OceanicTime is for the mass consumers.
> I placed my order on the 23rd of December - February is just around the corner now


Same here , heard through here the pre order was going to open on the 23rd , so checked the website a few times until it did , placed my orders , then a few hours later got the newsletter saying the pre order was open.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Same here , heard through here the pre order was going to open on the 23rd , so checked the website a few times until it did , placed my orders , then a few hours later got the newsletter saying the pre order was open.


Same to me - from here i knew when preorder starts - but never received a newsletter till today :-( ???


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

grama73 said:


> Same to me - from here i knew when preorder starts - but never received a newsletter till today :-( ???


I don't think in the end it will make much difference. Like Clemens said, all the cases and parts are already at his workshop.
So I'm sure we'll all get our Kalmar's at pretty much the same time


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> I don't think in the end it will make much difference. Like Clemens said, all the cases and parts are already at his workshop.
> So I'm sure we'll all get our Kalmar's at pretty much the same time


Sure, i also ordered on 23rd  
but it makes no sence for me when i sign in a newsletter and didn´t/don´t recieve any mail - so i think about what went wrong


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Can the next person to visit Clemens do me a little favour please. Can you just casually ask if he has any 24mm DLC buckles hanging around somewhere. My bronze buckle turns my arm green, so does the crown but not quite so bad.
I'm sure he gets my emails, probably like me, gets sidetracked easily.

Thanks


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

After going back and forth with which dial and combination to get to add to my H2O collection (I have an Orca Torpedo and a K2), and with the help of my good friend Danny, this is what I just ordered... I also decided to add a Dress Case, turbine bezel and white ceramic bezel insert to my order as I had purchased a 2892 white dial module from a fellow collector here on WUS and wanted to match it with the Dress case.. Again thanks to Danny for pointing me in the right direction!! I ended up selling 5 watches in the past few weeks to help pay for this, but I know it's going to be worth it!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ great choices Barry.

You're gonna love that blue dial. All bezel choices you made are solid.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Danny!!! So appreciate your help and feedback always! and now the hard part!! The wait!!


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello Clemens, today we have February the first.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is so true. 

My rendering specialist and I have worked through the weekend and nearly finished all renderings. This took quite a long time and all renderings incl. cutting etc. should be finished today. I will start the creation of the FOUR visual configurator most probably today, but including all logic behind and testing it will take a few days longer. You will be able to test the configurator during that time and hopefully I will able to remove all errors until pre-order start. 

I´m expecting that the pre-order will be open from 05.02.2016.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

You mean the Marlin. Here I asked for the Kalmar. My letterbox is awaiting your package.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh!  The KALMAR 1 SS will be send to my watchmaker tomorow and they will start the assembly of the cases. I will ship the KALMAR 1 SS in the second half of February to you.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Oh!  The KALMAR 1 SS will be send to my watchmaker tomorow and they will start the assembly of the cases. I will ship the KALMAR 1 SS in the second half of February to you.


Too late for me. :-(


----------



## Garam Massala (Oct 26, 2015)

Too bad, no present for me on my birthday. I hope, i get not only neckties and socks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I should enjoy being one of 2 people currently who are enjoying the K1 SS 

You guys are gonna have a lot of fun swapping bezels and crown guards making new watches every other day


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I am sure it will be worth the wait, i will enjoy swapping things around, i am too dopey to do the maths but can anyone tell me the possible number of combinations, including using crown guard combos like black and bronze.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> I am sure it will be worth the wait, i will enjoy swapping things around, i am too dopey to do the maths but can anyone tell me the possible number of combinations, including using crown guard combos like black and bronze.


Simple A LOT


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Took out the good camera and snapped these shots of the k1 SS.

Might as well build up the anticipation for ship notices in about 2 weeks


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Danny. I was waiting patiently. Thanks for nothing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Waiting is part of the deal ;-)
Hopefully the K1s will be delivered 3rd or 4th week of february to get ready for easter


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Too long. I want mine next week!


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

CJN said:


> Too long. I want mine next week!


The assembly starts this week.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

jihn said:


> The assembly starts this week.


Sweet!!! You gotta take care of your homeland mates first Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m sure there are not many dive watches with 3000M WR out there in this kind of style. On special customer request the following H2O KALMAR 1 SS DIAMOND version has been finished this weekend.

In total 240 diamonds (18x black diamonds + 222 white diamonds) in a "sunburst" arrangement are surrounding the black MOP dial. When I first heard about that idea I wasn´t sure it could be something I would like, but sometimes things must grow inside yourself. The images are not able to show the bright reflections of the diamonds and in natural sun light the reflections are incredible.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love it!!!!!!! Well done Clemens 

I am happy to see that some H2O customers are having super nice taste 

Thinking now if I need to get a similar bezel for one of my incoming K1 (LoL)... In dive mode it will attract all the beautiful mermaids  A must have for me 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, stunning especially against the black MOP Dial with the black diamond accents! Amazing !!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Love this marvelous beauty. As always the best comes from Clemens.

No one else can even think of diamonds in a 3000M watch. Innovative.

Bling yes but different kind. For people who love to wear diamonds this is quite manly I feel, so amazing I would say.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


>


OK - personally not my taste at all - but it shows what can be done. 
Big plus is surely the relatively large bezel with nearly no curved lines. 
The only thing missing are the lugs which can also be "treated". 
I saw this longer time ago on a rolex 116710ln (not officially from rolex ) including the lugs and parts of the bracelet - made custom in Pforzheim.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

We must be getting close to shipping time now as it's mid February !!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, we do!  I think in the next week the shipments will start.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, we do!  I think in the next week the shipments will start.


Awesome , can't wait !


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, we do!  I think in the next week the shipments will start.


The countdown is on!


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Waiting patiently...not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Any updates to report?


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Paxton said:


> Any updates to report?


Clemens said above that he would most likely start shipping next week!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Soon folks - real soon - you'll get to enjoy it


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Danny,

very nice pics, still waiting for mine. Do you have a pic of the Kalmar 1 side by side to a Kalmar 2 ?

I am very interested in a size comparison.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

tbs7777 said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> very nice pics, still waiting for mine. Do you have a pic of the Kalmar 1 side by side to a Kalmar 2 ?
> 
> I am very interested in a size comparison.


I believe I did post pics I have to find them. It's a pretty big size difference between the two

Edit - found the one pic, the second one link is broken. Also side by sides with the orca dive










Kalmar v2 vs Orca Dive


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot, 
seems to me, that the dials of K1 and K2 have the same diameter, but the bezel and case of K1 are much bigger....


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

approaching the end of the month...
Anyone receive any shipping info's yet?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Not yet , I think Clemens said this week shipments would begin ?


----------



## rjaybass (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya know if ya can't say something nice...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

First watches were already picked up today! Maybe they will show up at the weekend as the UPS Express shipment was to the South of Germany. 

Takes much more time to assemble the K1 compared to all my other watches as so many additional parts are to be assembled and included. Anyway, tomorrow the next ones are going to be shipped and the of course in the next week. I´m away from my email, so please give me some days for replies.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't wait! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes thanks for the update , really looking forward to receiving my 2 !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

absolutely great stuff...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Grama is a baller! Trifecta order !

All look great !


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting this shot Gramma; this is my exact configuration.
Well, I WAS handling the wait without a problem... But,now? Not so much.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you, Matthias, for posting the first H2O KALMAR 1 SS images! 

I would like to add one hint regarding the bezel change: 
All bezels are tested by myself on the specific case you are receiving. The tolerances are very tight and therefore be let me advise you *NOT TO OVERTIGHTEN THE BEZEL HEX SCREWS. Please stop screwing down as soon as you feel the FIRST resistance!* 
Screwing down further after feeling resistance could damage the bezel screw heads and also may result into more resistance when turning the bezel.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Got it! But I want mine too. Maybe tomorrow😃 great pics by the way, really looking forward to this since the Kalmar first came out and I missed the boat.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

additional pics :-!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Stunning photo's Gamma, I can't wait for my duo arrival


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

White mop dial is sweet.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> White mop dial is sweet.


The sweetest... With the bronze bezel and crown guards; epic.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sunshine - outside the watch shows its full character and beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks these beautiful pictures Grama73 on this Saturday morning  Nothing better to start the day and getting ready for a dive 

I love this K1 watch.... I think I should order it (LoL)...


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

grama73 said:


> Sunshine - outside the watch shows its full character and beauty
> 
> View attachment 7228034


Hi Matthias,

Your pictures are great!

I think that makes the waiting for the KALMAR more harder for all the other guys because they all would like to have their ordered items just right now.

I have posted a link to your yesterday pictures of the KALMAR (here on WUS) in the German watchforum:
H2O Kalmar 1 - Neuauflage als Stahlversion - UhrForum - Seite 5

I hope this is fine for you.

Best regards from sunny Cologne (Germany),
Martin


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

additional wristshot K1 with custom strap (matching colours)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> additional wristshot K1 with custom strap (matching colours)
> 
> View attachment 7229202


Excellent strap.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Aaah DHL drove right past my house! Well there's always monday.....nice strap Gamma, I just moved today. Hope to start making some straps soon again.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

...treasure hunt...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice pictures Grama73.

The K1 white MOP is: "Grande Class"


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama73 what sort of crazy photography is this. (I mean the super nice kind of crazy).

Sometimes in some shots you make the whole K1 look like it was a bronze watch. Just amazing buddy.

I look at your photos multiple times everyday. It makes the wait harder yes as I was hoping to be the first to receive the K1. I understand that can't happen as German customers are just closer in more ways than one and rightfully so. No problem.

Waiting is hard yes, but part of the game.

Your pics make the wait more special too.

Enjoy it buddy and wear it in good health always Insha Allah.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Shipping notices received ! FedEx say will be picked up tomorrow from Germany and be in the UK on Tuesday , can't wait !


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine will arrive to Spain on tuesday 

Can't wait!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My friend and customer shall have his first H2O on Wednesday god willingly.

I am so so happy for this great treatment. Clemens I can't thank you enough for your kindness.

Seeing his K1 will surely make me more and more desperate for mine but all that adds value to the watch.

Love the exhilarating feeling.

Waiting for you good chaps to share some photos soon and Grama73 keep the game playing. Your shots are right up there with Danny's clean watch exhibits from all angles.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

...some more pics 
- hard to take pictures due to the highgloss dial - but as Danny mentioned before this highgloss black makes a realy deep and liquid impression -













































hopefully something additional "special" will arrive on tuesday


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Dino7 said:


> Shipping notices received ! FedEx say will be picked up tomorrow from Germany and be in the UK on Tuesday , can't wait !


Lucky you! Still waiting for my notice...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Great pics as usual. Damn nice watch and great work on the reflection issue.
I could not do the K1 very green eyed but on a positive note, I have high hopes of getting the polished Orca dive version, one day.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Florida; Thursday... Yay!!!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Waiting patiently for my shipment notice here in England. It's ok, as a nation, we are used to waiting.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Received Fedex shipping notice for MOP K1, delivery on Wednesday  Two more to come! Destro & Orca Yeee haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Can´t wait to see your Kalmar 1 versions here in this thread!
=> please show them!


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> Waiting patiently for my shipment notice here in England. It's ok, as a nation, we are used to waiting.


DITTO


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What is up guys? just checking in real quick, I wanted to give a big shout out to Clemens for the watches I recieved today..... GORGEOUS STUFF AND REALLY I APPRECIATE THE EXTRA PARTS INCLUDED INTO MY PACKAGE  
Im really busy guys so sorry no pics, but I got the Lume dial and the glossy black and both are really great looking. Maybe some pics later its also raining here so that kinda sucks, anyways peace and love guys take care.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

As UPS tracking says right now my second delivery will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great photos grama. Looking forward to seeing all the combos ! I'm in good company so far


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just received!!!

K1 white MOP => *SPECTACULAR* (this dial is amazing with pink, green, blue reflexion: a MUST HAVE), I will order the same for the Marlin + for my wife. She got a shock when she saw it and wanted to

K1 white full lume => *PHENOMENAL* (super dial, super lume in the water even at -10m in free-diving, I like is too me)

First impression: The K1 is 10/10 on everything: comfort, class, crown guard protection, turning bezel in water is OK. And even on my small wrist it is perfect!

Clemens: this is the best Dive watch I have never seen and wear, it is competing the K2 OT 8K in my heart now...

PS: Clemens thanks a million....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

LoL Rafy and your rated photos. 

But please please next time have your wife model the watches. LoL

Not into bare dude chests lol


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Ken, it is K1 today man!!! 

As soon I got call from the customs: I left the office straight away, paid the fees and collect my gems, then => directly I went to the sea for a first dive 

And as I am crazy one K1 at each wrist: for the best equilibrium under the water  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> LoL Rafy and your rated photos.
> 
> But please please next time have your wife model the watches. LoL
> 
> Not into bare dude chests lol


+1 

too much hair here...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> LoL Rafy and your rated photos.
> 
> But please please next time have your wife model the watches. LoL
> 
> Not into bare dude chests lol


Guys, u r just jealous...

Rafy's wife

P.S. I will model once the ladies version comes out.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 at -10m 









K1 at -5m


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sisters


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The white MOP is simple fantastic...

































I like the white full lume too...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today was a great great day!!

I received my 2 K1 super professional dive tool. Plus surprise: the second part of Maddog Straps: order done originally for my K2 OT 8K  But the K1 being too "light" (LoL), I think it needs some massive buckles  so I will use these nice Shark straps + a special blue for my K1. Of course as I like the blue colour: I ordered 2 blue straps; and knowing H2O for less than a year now: I still do not ave one single blue dial  But I will correct that soon in a couple of months 

By the way: for those who are thinking that Clemens is slow / long to deliver. The below order was done in July 2015  So: for good nice things top quality: it has to wait patiently... For H2O and Maddog: I will wait until I die (LoL). The very special "Titanium Damascus buckle" required a very long time... it is crazy beautiful: made with 3 different types. I think I just need now a nice 3-Titanium K2 watch to match it  I cross my fingers for Clemens to make it next year.

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Today was a great great day!!
> 
> I received my 2 K1 super professional dive tool. Plus surprise: the second part of Maddog Straps: order done originally for my K2 OT 8K  But the K1 being too "light" (LoL), I think it needs some massive buckles  so I will use these nice Shark straps + a special blue for my K1. Of course as I like the blue colour: I ordered 2 blue straps; and knowing H2O for less than a year now: I still do not ave one single blue dial  But I will correct that soon in a couple of months
> 
> ...


Simply, the best buckle/strap combos I've seen...


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

CJN said:


> ... Still waiting for my notice...


Me, too! :-(


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Well well guys amazing pics and Rafy well your pics are just so cool and in the right area where the K1 is meant to be.

Wear it good health my good friend. Stay blessed always.

Watches getting delivered in Dubai and Bahrain sitting empty and waiting hahaha.

I think I am the only one still waiting for shipping notice.

Though I have one K1 shipped and due to arrive on wed but that's not mine. So now waiting for my good package to get shipped.

I love all the variations and choices of everyone and now it feels like I should have gotten a white full lume for me too. Feel like stealing my customers full lume watch for myself hahaha. But can't do that.

Maybe I can. Shhhhhhhh. 
Hahaha.

Rafy though we have one thing in common. We both got a parcel from Maddog today. I haven't opened mine yet. But I am sure it will be amazing.

And another thing in common. The Timascus Buckle from Maddog.

Only three were made. One is with you and one with me and one for Clemens. So that I believe makes a Band of Timascus Brothers.

Though I secretly hope more are made and more brothers added to this band. Everyone should enjoy a piece of art. Just like the K1.

My pics will come with the buckle when I have my K1.

Rafy I am waiting to see your various strap choices on the two beautiful K1 in the coming many days. You will do wonders with it.

Danny please get us more of your pics. Now is the time mate.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I skipped this one
Huge mistake!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> I skipped this one
> Huge mistake!


+1

Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm waiting for mine to ship too.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Kalmar 1 is beyond all expectations guys. I have no words to describe how fantastic it is. Starting to have several H2O watches now: for those who are waiting to receive it soon: please get ready for the shock: The K1 is a Monster of "Beauty", comfort and efficiency in the water 

I had a very bad night: watching at the superb full lume dial 5 too much and too long... It is my first full lume watch: I love it. I think my wife told me 30 times during the night to turn of my phone (thinking that I was still doing my email), but no phone activity  : the K1 white full lume dial is like: a "lighthouse" in the middle of the ocean doing perfect job 

The white MOP dial has got so much colours... I cannot stop to look at it... it is really hypnotic... My wife wants badly her Marlin... Yeah... She has to WAIT!!! Her turn now 

Below picture take with my old phine last evening with a light pink silk shirt: I had a terrible success


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dam Rafy that white mop dial is sick. You really captured that fantastic orient of pearls, pinks, greens, blues and yellows !


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Strangely I got 2 separate shipping notices with different FedEx references ( as I ordered 2 K1's ) , both initially said delivery today , yet only 1 seems to have been picked up and the other is still at H2O headquarters waiting for Fedex to collect ?
Oh well if only 1 gets delivered today it makes it all the more exciting to see which one turns up !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Fedex didn´t manage to pick up the packages, but about 40x watches are going to be picked up today. Please note there is NO pickup scan from Fedex and you will see first scan earliest at the German airport!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks , so 2 separate watch deliveries for me this week , happy days ! Makes it a bit harder to sneak them past the wife though !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

UPS delivered...pictures tonight...i am very happy right now!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Thanks , so 2 separate watch deliveries for me this week , happy days ! Makes it a bit harder to sneak them past the wife though !


I have this problem also.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Another shoutout to Clemens on a great watch, loving the rehaut on this one with the longer markers makes the hands (minute and seconds) look longer. Anyways have a good one guys.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

All I can say is that you are very lucky guys.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Great images, Ken!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lookin great Ken ! This one is the miyota Ken?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

These photos are killing me, still haven't gotten my notice yet.......
Very nice photos Ken, your making it very difficult for me to contain my anticipation


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? back at ya with another shoutout to Clemens on another great watch. This one being the black glossy dial, with the Miyota 9015. Something to note guys is that the dial without rehaut makes the watch look larger in diameter, so if thats important to you make a note of it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Lookin great Ken ! This one is the miyota Ken?


ETA movement, the miyota option was with the black glossy and the white/black lume dial.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys Im glad you enjoyed them. Peace and Love guys this world needs it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I enjoyed too much Ken 

Thanks a lot for this beautiful pictures


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

great shots ken! love it....


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Great Ken many thanks.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My first ones arrived , Miyota with white dial .... Seriously impressed !! A couple of quick pics .....


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

One more quick one of the awesome case back lume


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Another KALMAR has been received in Germany today! - The new owner "Frank/2" posted some nice pics on the German watch-forum: H2O Kalmar 1 - Neuauflage als Stahlversion - UhrForum - Seite 6 (you have to scroll down a little bit to post #118 and #120).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot Martin 

Rafy.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

B..L..U..E 

Just some quick shots after work













































more to come soon...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

oooh... this blue matt shield with minimal bezel is somenthing... really really amazing!!! I cant remember when I was impressed with a watch so much as with those kalmar1 pieces... especially with minimal bezel... 
Also rafy's MOP is so so nice...

cant wait for mine, glossy classic dial with miyota. Of course 2 minimal bezels 

...but matte blue is on my wish list for sure!

thanks for pics


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

That blue dial is just stunning and the matching with the minimalistic bezel is perfect


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

and...

guess what it is...







... 10
... 9
... 8
... 7 
... 6
... 5
... 4 
... 3
... 2
... 1
... 0

*S-T-E-A-L-T-H
*
























































no words - only


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What is up guys? shout out #3 This bezel along with the white lume dial looks really great in the dark, sorry guys no pics of the lume.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

So impressed with this watch , changed the bezel and it's like a totally different watch .... A couple more pics with SS bezel and lumed dial....


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey Grama. Love the stealthy look. Any lume on that sucker?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Paxton said:


> Hey Grama. Love the stealthy look. Any lume on that sucker?


of course - stealth lume!


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

grama73 said:


> of course - stealth lume!
> 
> View attachment 7273122


thought so! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats is up guys? Shout out #4


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

^^love that bezel


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Whats is up guys? Shout out #4


The handset compliments the bezel nicely...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> and...
> 
> *S-T-E-A-L-T-H
> *
> ...


This K1 Stealth is AMAZING........ I love it. And this strap: simple awesome => The perfect Match. Well done Grama73

Thanks for these beautiful pictures!!!

The Blue K1 looks gorgeous too, I think I need something like that too  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> The Blue K1 looks gorgeous too, I think I need something like that too  (LoL)


Won´t take too long, Rafy


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Haven't seen any on the "sales page" yet...


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Good Morning Clemens,

Getting a bit anxious about not receiving a tracking # yet. Have all the shipments been completed to the US?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

CJN said:


> These photos are killing me, still haven't gotten my notice yet.......
> Very nice photos Ken, your making it very difficult for me to contain my anticipation


You and I and I think a couple others still awaiting our shipment notices. Let's hope they really do come soon.

Every combination makes me more and more anxious for this lovely watch. What a Clemens masterpiece.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

stealth side of life.....


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Haven't seen any on the "sales page" yet...


Hi watermanxxl,

Clemens told me on the phone two weeks ago that the remaining items will be offered on the H2O-homepage after the pre-ordered KALMAR's have been delivered. During the pre-order-delivery there is no sale of steel-KALMAR's.

Best regards from Germany,
Martin


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What is up guys? Shout out #5 Ceramic inlay 60


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scherermartin said:


> Hi watermanxxl,
> 
> Clemens told me on the phone two weeks ago that the remaining items will be offered on the H2O-homepage after the pre-ordered KALMAR's have been delivered. During the pre-order-delivery there is no sale of steel-KALMAR's.
> 
> ...


That's good news... Thanks.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this 60mn bezel. Beautiful pictures Ken 

I am trying the bronze bezels this evening, I have to admit it is not bad at all 

I love all these H2O white dials....


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

and the blue one again


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Swapped to bronze bezel and crown guards with black strap .....


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

@ grama. 

I'd like to see pictures at sunlight. How does the blue look like?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The K1 white Mother of Pearl is amazing, so much colorful... I am starting to understand why John_Thai is having so many white MOP dials


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

jihn said:


> @ grama.
> 
> I'd like to see pictures at sunlight. How does the blue look like?


if there is sun and time, there will be pictures...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

My Kalmar arrived today. Many thanks once again Clemens.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #6


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Very nice versions guys! Like it very much 
It is nice to see that there is a large variety in configurations!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My black MOP dial came in today , couple of quick pics ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today was a Good & Bad day 

Good: I received the K1 with the dial 18, that I consider to be the icon and emblem of the H2O watches  I was speechless when I opened the box: the dial is so clear, so I had to bring this beauty in her new home right away: the sea  It was a bit late 6PM, so not very good sun light, also excuse the bad pictures below. I did 10-15mn snorkeling: it is one of best dial for diving I have never seen: so clear, so readable under the water with a simple mask. The big markers are superb. I have already put into my wish list the dial 18 white MOP for me and my wife ref. new Marlin project; I am adding the black MOP dial 18 too 

Bad: I was fighting 2h at the Dubai Customs Office: another K1 has been confiscated, for an "unknown reason", I have even not able to see the box... I put 1000 USD on the table (all my cash left) to have it back; but no, no and no... impossible to negotiate this time. Not sure what it the problem with this K1; I have to return there in 2 days they said to speak with the big boss. I will bring some more money it might help 

Again big & huge thanks to Clemens: the K1 is a super "Master Piece". Frankly speaking I would have received my mistake a Rolex, a Breitling, or a Panerai: I will have complain like hell and return everything: to get my H2O Kalmar 1!!! (LoL)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope you customs problems turns out well! And thank you for the compliments!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 dial 18 super professional diver watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more K1 pictures  I love this watch too much...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't get the sunlight to cooperate...but, the orient is phenomenal. Generally, I'm not a fan of MOP but, this dial is awesome. I "pity the fool" that didn't take advantage of this pre-order. xD


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Hope you customs problems turns out well! And thank you for the compliments!


I am just afraid all the Dubai government will order you soon tons of watches after they discovered how nice and fantastic they are. And you might get overloaded Clemens  (LoL)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #7....And a note to you guys wanting to change your crown guards, the screws are drilled sort of perpendicular at the two and four oclock positions, in other words their angled different than how the crown screws in and out. So make sure the tool is slightly angled away from the crown and they will unscrew very easy, dont strip the heads of the screws.


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> My black MOP dial came in today , couple of quick pics ...


I am getting its twin on Monday! Can't wait. I'm very glad to see the minimal printing on the dial. It looks top notch.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Some really fantastic configs folks. The different looks are very dramatic from one to the next. The white MOp dials are crazy.


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Some more K1 pictures  I love this watch too much...
> 
> View attachment 7297210


 classic! Nice choice (and photos)


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I am really sad about your case at the customs Rafy. That's very odd and very bad.

I have a lot of shipments of watches going to Dubai so far and never once have I heard of any customs problem or extra payment at the customs or anything under the table, touch wood.

Everything gets cleared very well and delivered to the doorstep on time Alhamdulillah.

it could be that for shipments coming from within the GCC (gulf countries council) there is no customs duty and this could be the case that my shipments don't get any customs on them.

It's quite ridiculous to get charge 1000 or more or even 500 usd customs on a watch of 1200 usd value. That's just not fair percentage anywhere in the world.

I really pray that your issues with customs sorts out soon and you have your beautiful watch with you.

When we meet in Dubai we can probably discuss how to get over this problem.

Best of luck mate.

And great choice with the K1 dial 18. It's is absolutely beautiful and very tempting to make me order one. But alas I can't order it as the pre order is now done with.

Enjoy it buddy.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Rafy, great shots! 
the sundown one is awesome! 
you can see the wonderful dial 18 in combination with this bezel => great !

Ken, watermanxxl, Tickythebull, Dino7:
i love your pictures as well - very nice configurations which you have chosen and i see, i am not the only one who ordered more than one piece....

*K1 - addicted *


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama you and many other guys atleast ordered two pieces.

Our good friend Rafy has gotten four pieces. That's like crazy wowow www man.

And here I am, ordered just one watch and cribbing about delivery and eagerly waiting. Hahaha.

Man I should have ordered a couple atleast. That MOP and the white dial and this dial 18 would have been a perfect order.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

*H2O Kalmar vs. BENARUS Megalodon*

Very nice pics by the owner Jürgen on the German watch-forum:
H2O Kalmar 1 - Neuauflage als Stahlversion - UhrForum - Seite 7

I am so jealous because I have not received the shipping notice for my lefty version of the KALMAR yet. :-(
But I am happy for all the guys here and on the German forum who have already received their KALMAR's!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #8


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Rafy, great shots!
> the sundown one is awesome!
> you can see the wonderful dial 18 in combination with this bezel => great !
> 
> ...


Too right , addicted !
The best thing about getting 2 k1's is I now have 6 different bezels to choose from !
Latest configuration on my white dial , think this is my favourite so far .......


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> Too right , addicted !


totally kalmar 1 addicted, even my wife thinks so....don´t really know why...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fantastic collection !!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #9


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love it


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Some truly fantastic mouth watering photos on here at the moment Unfortunately I,m not very happy with FEDEX!!!!! My first delivery notification was for Wednesday before 6.00pm, stayed in all day only to get it changed to Thursday before 6.00pm!!!! Cancelled an appointment and waited in all day today. Still NOTHING!!!! :-( Not happy with Fedex at all!!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> Love it


Ahh - the eagle has finally landed  => nice one!



ianacr said:


> Some truly fantastic mouth watering photos on here at the moment Unfortunately I,m not very happy with FEDEX!!!!! My first delivery notification was for Wednesday before 6.00pm, stayed in all day only to get it changed to Thursday before 6.00pm!!!! Cancelled an appointment and waited in all day today. Still NOTHING!!!! :-( Not happy with Fedex at all!!!!


Fingers crossed! waiting for pictures as soon as possible from your watch


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

ianacr said:


> Some truly fantastic mouth watering photos on here at the moment Unfortunately I,m not very happy with FEDEX!!!!! My first delivery notification was for Wednesday before 6.00pm, stayed in all day only to get it changed to Thursday before 6.00pm!!!! Cancelled an appointment and waited in all day today. Still NOTHING!!!! :-( Not happy with Fedex at all!!!!


Thats terrible service from Fedex , also a bit strange , both of mine were sent FedEx to the UK but both were Scheduled delivery before 12pm - there was only one shipping option from what I remember so maybe I just got lucky with a shorter delivery window ?


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Received her yesterday. Absolutely beautiful. Definitely moved to my "favorite" position in the watch case. Putting my Kalmar 2 and DLC Orca to shame.



















Thanks Clemons!

All the pics and configurations are fantastic. I'm a little biased...but I think I chose well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The Horween strap is really nice too... A great added benefit of being a "repeat customer".


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I should have bought two. Dang it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok I feel left out ..... Wearing the ORIGINAL Kalmar today and smelling good ! LOL


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

I will bring some color into the thread - Kalmar1 and the small brothers!!

The orange and the yellow Kalmar1 are equiped with Clemens new buckle.

This will be vailable in 22mm and 24 mm and two different pins.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic collection Thommi: beautiful and colorful as I like. You blue set is simply awesome... And these tall sapphire: I am a big Fan of them.

I very like the K1 combo you did in yellow and orange: Well done.

You are the ONE Thommi  Long live the King 

I love your superb pictures.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW! So many nice images here!  Can´t push the like button enough. 

Here is the first K1 DESTRO just shot now in the office:


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

So many great photos, sorry I just moved last week so all I can provide are cell phone pics.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Some really bad comparison pics


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> WOW! So many nice images here!  Can´t push the like button enough.
> 
> Here is the first K1 DESTRO just shot now in the office:


Noooooo Clemens.

I was secretly hoping for my MY destro to be the first one shot here.

Hahah just kidding. Lucky owner whoever this is for.

Love the peice. I made a good choice thankfully.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> ...
> 
> I was secretly hoping for my MY destro to be the first one shot here.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


 
Funny, nobody recognized that i was the first "Destro" dial owner...but it is a "Sinistro" -
the dial 23 (nodate) in the K1 case with normal crown "3" position due to i wear the watches on the right wrist


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mea culpa,
it is obvious that Danny was the first one to show the "destro" Kalmar 1 here, but i am the first one to show the "Sinistra"... ;-)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

because it was a wish here, some pictures from different angles and different sunlight intensity to show the variety and beauty of the blue shield dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today: K1 in a "Black Mood" at the beach 

Because of too much waves


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Black Bezel is bringing high contrast on the white dials, and for the black dial: a mysterious dark giant Kalmar flavor  I like it both 

Enjoy the sea and waves reflexions on the nice & large K1 Sapphire.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 having sunbath, I have to admit that they like the beach too much... 

Below I tried to do some lume shots of the dials in the same order of the first pciture. I crazy like the lume of the dial 18, well the classic H2O dials too  They are all super efficient, and excellent in dive mode, I confirm to have tested all of them!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of the fantastic K1 version 2016 

The perfect dive watch!!!

I was today wearing the original H2O strap which is delivered with the K1, super soft and mega comfortable, I very recommend it if you look for something smooth. I am using the first hole, have a small wrist size, but it is OK the 2 loops are excellent


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like the K1 bezels too much, but I always want more  Also I was playing with some _unofficial_ bezels I found in my drawer; just to wait the Hydra GMT ones  (LoL)

Of course it has no comparison with the high quality and super nice H2O K1 bezels!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Whats up guys? Shout out #9


LOVE LOVE LOVE this one! Well done!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Mea culpa,
> it is obvious that Danny was the first one to show the "destro" Kalmar 1 here, but i am the first one to show the "Sinistra"... ;-)


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the fantastic Picture's of a fantastic Watch !!!!
Danke für die fantastischen Bilder einer fantastischen Uhr !!!!


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

grama73 said:


> totally kalmar 1 addicted, even my wife thinks so....don´t really know why...
> 
> View attachment 7299082


Hi Matthias,

I thought I am crazy because of all my MEG's but now I realise that you are suffering the same "illness" regarding your KALMAR's. 

*Martin*


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> Hi Matthias,
> ... that you are suffering the same "illness" ...
> *Martin*


martin, no doubt about it....

regards from southern germany


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine arrived!!!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

@Ptolomeo74

welcome to the club


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

At last my first K1 SS has landed! Let me say right from the beginning that I came to the H2O party with the stunning CH1 onwards, and missed out on the original K1. I always thought it was the one that got away!
Until NOW.
WOW WOW WOW. This watch is simply stunning, its the mother (White MOP dial. lol) of all H2o watches. The white mop dial is simply stunning, the colours it throws are nothing short of beautiful. My black mop Mokume gane K2 is brilliant, but this radiates colours with the slightest of movement!
The CH6 at the time was always commented on as the watch deal of the year! Well the new crown goes to the K1 SS pre order kit. 2892/extra bezels/straps etc etc etc.
Roll on delivery of my Destro Quick pics on my phone of Mop dial, I will do more when I get a chance.
View attachment 7310490
View attachment 7310514
View attachment 7310522


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #10


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Mea culpa,
> it is obvious that Danny was the first one to show the "destro" Kalmar 1 here, but i am the first one to show the "Sinistra"... ;-)


Indeed my friend. You are right on both counts.

Danny was the first one to tell us about the destro and show it to us too with his amazing K1 shots.

And your pics of the fluid black dial did make me think about it but I got fooled by the crown at 3. And didn't notice your Sinistro version.

You did an amazing job there with this classy version. Very well thought.

I was only joking around and in a way also requesting for my destro. Hahah.

You and many other multiple K1 owners are the real collectors of this beautiful line up.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Totally different watch in 5 minutes. Super impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving the MOP dial and its colours .....


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

I could not resist quick lume shot before bed. This watch is a stunner!!!! Thanks Clemens
View attachment 7314162
View attachment 7314178


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

My *SINISTRO
*
It is really nice to see that you have a complete different look of the watch if you change the bezel and the strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

March is heavy rains month in Dubai. No, Just kidding... Today +32 degrees, dam hot, no wind, no waves, sun with some nice clouds reflexions on the K1 black bezels  And in total: 26 water drops  (LoL)

Let;s go with the kids to the beach 









White MOP relaxing under the shadow 









Hehe King K1 found a Queen at the beach 









Meeting some friends 

















Meeting the real artificial "Wide Life" of Dubai


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys this is just crazy. I saw the Kalmar 1. I felt it. Couldn't try it on as its not mine. Only if my customer decides to pass on it (which I might even convince him to hahaha) will it become mine.

So I can't try it on it touch it. Just opened the box and saw it. It's just not believe able this kind of quality and finish.

You are right Grama73 it totally looks different every time I see your bezel and strap changes. Amazing.

Dino those are wild wild shots man. Amazing choice mate. Wear it well.

Ian super watch. Looks bril on your your wrist mate.

Waiting for mine to come in on Monday God Willingly my friends.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

OK, let's change the straps now, and go for a small free diving 

I cannot go to the beach with these beauties without jumping into the water 

The K1 is AMAZING.........


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Guys this is just crazy. I saw the Kalmar 1. I felt it. Couldn't try it on as its not mine. Only if my customer decides to pass on it (which I might even convince him to hahaha) will it become mine.
> 
> So I can't try it on it touch it. Just opened the box and saw it. It's just not believe able this kind of quality and finish.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha I would convince your customer it's not for him if I was you !!

Like you I am amazed at the quality in these K1's , having 2 with 6 different bezel choices really is like having 6 new watches !


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

on my new custom strap. Strap is waiting for my new Kalmar 2 but I think it 
also fits on this one as well.....

Black soft leather with white and orange stitching, 24 / 24 mm


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Love this dial ....


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Great Shots Grama, as usual, if I could have done the K1, yours would be the one I would've picked.
Love it.
View attachment 7323626


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #11


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

Same configuration as yours, so no need to take pictures. And I'm 18.000 km away from my K1.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

From my calculations that
Would suggest NZ


Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Well Dino and the rest of my mates, I have done it.

Managed to convince him that the full lume white K1 is not the one for him. Hahah.

Actually since the pre order to now things have changed a bit for him and he said there might be a some things coming up etc.

So the great white is now mine. Pics will come tomorrow. I can't wait to sleep the night away and get to it tomorrow morning. What a wonder this Kalmar 1 watch is.

Every combo is just correct.

The white MOP I was always thinking to be a little feminine and it is anything but that.

The black MOP as Rafy says is it deeper darker and nicer than out MG MOP and from pics I have to agree. I would have actually loved to get that one too.

Can't wait to try the heft of this Watch on the bracelet.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well done Asrar I knew you would convince him ! You won't be disappointed as the K1's really are special. Looking forward to seeing your pics tomorrow !


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Guys this is just crazy. I saw the Kalmar 1. I felt it. Couldn't try it on as its not mine. Only if my customer decides to pass on it (which I might even convince him to hahaha) will it become mine.


Just reorder his and tell your customer that shipment of his special configuration was delayed by a few weeks...and make sure he doesn't catch you wearing it in the interim. 

Edit: Just finished reading all the posts. Looks like mission accomplished. Although hopefully your customer wasn't reading this thread. 

Congrats brother on acquiring such a beauty.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Speechless on the fit and finish so I will skip writing.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Speechless on the fit and finish so I will skip writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to be the Miyota (as i see no date) - nice one!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nato, bronze, orange and steel... Something different










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Highlight on a grey and rainy day


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

It is indeed a miyota. My first and only miyota. Doesn't bother me at all as its an H2O.

If Clemens trusts them then I trust them.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> It is indeed a miyota. My first and only miyota. Doesn't bother me at all as its an H2O.
> 
> If Clemens trusts them then I trust them.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


Not negative from my side at all - only a statement as i didn´t see the date 

The more is see it the more i like it - the "no date" dial offers maximum symmetry which is great...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> It is indeed a miyota. My first and only miyota. Doesn't bother me at all as its an H2O.
> 
> If Clemens trusts them then I trust them.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


Looks great Asrar ! My white dial is the Miyota as well , I don't know if it was adjusted by Clemens prior to shipping but it's running at within 1 second a day accuracy , so certainly no complaints here .


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this combo Grama73  Super strap!! Matching perfectly the K1, great work


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 family: I said " Blue"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mini Kalashnikov filled with Kalmar ink => The machine gun to use at Customs Office in case of problems  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Rafy, you seem to have a huge amount of plastic tools down there - hope the steel kalmar is in good neighborhood...

The blue one is great - as my blue one and as my advice 
the blue Maddog shark is great!


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 1 family: I said " Blue"
> 
> View attachment 7333138
> 
> ...


I have a blue set to arrive on Monday (in California). I have to say that Rafy's blue with that strap is insanely good-looking.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #12


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Not negative from my side at all - only a statement as i didn´t see the date
> 
> The more is see it the more i like it - the "no date" dial offers maximum symmetry which is great...


Totally understood brother. Not taken wrongly at all.

I like the way you noticed the miyota with the no date. Though the movement has a date and I can hear it while setting time.

I agree with you again 100% that the dial does have maximum symmetry especially on the white full lume with the no date feature.

Which is also why I love your Sinatro compilation. The black fluid dial flows smooth and uninterrupted on the no date dial.

Here some pics with a strap change.

I actually tried to put other straps on but the thickness of the strap on the lugs side didn't let me get the lug bolt through to the lug holes and hurt my nails trying to do it for an hour. So got back to H2O straps.

I have some amazing straps and I will have to find a way to thin the leather from the inside of the lug holes to get them to fit easily as the K1 has very little thickness margin from the case to the lug holes.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Rafy I am very happy for you mate. You got it from the customs. Great news.

And it was the amazing blue dial. Super. That's an amazing K1 family now. All you need probably is the destro and that is. Done deal.

Talking about customs and their ways. Today the customs in Bahrain decide to tax all tobacco to 200% so my cigars which are coming from USA are going to cost me a bomb. Well a very sad day. No one can beat the system.

The K1 keeps me company and keeps me happy though.

And here come my "cop shots".

Love this dial and bezel combo so much just can't get myself to change it. Hahah.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

My first watch with "Blue" dial guys: A H2O watch of Course 

Clemens thanks again ad again: the K1 is amazing, fantastic, the top!!! Adding a blue Maddog strap & buckle to match the nice blue navy dial. I am speechless...

I am so happy that my new K1 reach finally home after so many days stuck in Dubai Customs office alone... Going for 10mn swimming ans snorkeling now with this sublime Blue K1, including that blue Sharl strap too, I am [email protected] It is getting night soon, but I cannot wait tomorrow for her first dive


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar and Shark at the sea = symbiotic :-!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My latest configuration .....


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> My first watch with "Blue" dial guys: A H2O watch of Course
> 
> Clemens thanks again ad again: the K1 is amazing, fantastic, the top!!! Adding a blue Maddog strap & buckle to match the nice blue navy dial. I am speechless...
> 
> ...


Vow! I mean, just....VOW!!!


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

My shipment is scheduled to deliver tomorrow but has been stuck in Cologne since Thursday. Hoping for an update from FedEx soon!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> My latest configuration .....


in my eyes one of the best configurations - the warm tone of the bronze is matching perfect the mop dioals - no matter which one


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Paxton said:


> My shipment is scheduled to deliver tomorrow but has been stuck in Cologne since Thursday. Hoping for an update from FedEx soon!


Fingers crossed! hopefully it won´t take too long


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Fingers crossed! hopefully it won´t take too long


Thanks guys for pulling some strings! It looks like my shipment was released by customs just a few minutes ago. It's now at Memphis airport, on schedule for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

grama73 said:


> in my eyes one of the best configurations - the warm tone of the bronze is matching perfect the mop dioals - no matter which one


I agree , looking forward to seeing the patina develop on the bronze which will change the look again !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dino7 said:


> I agree , looking forward to seeing the patina develop on the bronze which will change the look again !


absolute the same opinion on my side and if patina is the wrong way => clean it and start again


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunday night...KalmarII


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> Sunday night...KalmarII


*II* ? =>* I *!

;-)


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

grama73 said:


> absolute the same opinion on my side and if patina is the wrong way => clean it and start again


Exactly :-!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Stimmt😃 kalmar SS!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

It is really awesome to see all this different configurations and all of them look gorgeous. 

In addition it shows that Clemens did the right pre-selection in dials, bezels and handsets => 100 points Mr.Helberg!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> Stimmt kalmar SS!



Nice pic of the 3 H2O watches - i like the dial 3 - handset 2 combi in the Orca and of course the Kalmar I itself - no doubt.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

From stealth/black strap to bronze/white strap in less than 5 mins!!!! LOL
View attachment 7340154


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Seeing all these pictures made me go straight to the H2O website to try and order one but it looks like its been pulled off the site. Same with the Hydra (glad I got my pre-order in on that one).


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Survived its first dive action...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My beautiful Destro just arrived.

It's is so Fluid and flowing and smooth, it even fooled Clemens. Hahaha.

Look at this out of the box look how it confused him into attached the strap onto it like a normal watch. Hahaha.

Love this beautiful watch. Thank you Clemens for this lovely watch and the whole package. Cannot get better than this.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

AHHH! That´s true, Asrar! I usually have the crown guard on one fixed direction when I attach the straps, but that´s not working with the DESTRO dials and crown at 09:00.  

Today the last KALMAR 1 will leave my office and hopefully I will find some time to include the K1 into my shop again. There are a few cases left and also bezels will be added.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

bigdocmak said:


> Survived its first dive action...


i see - you go to extremes - ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

...and, on to the Hydra. Prolific; awesome.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Some more Pics and that will keep happening.

Don't worry Clemens at all.

This time with the bracelet of the K1 White










Danny was right and so was Grama73 the black fluidity of the dial is so deep. You can get lost sometimes looking at it. It's just wow.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up yall? Shout out #13


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> AHHH! That´s true, Asrar! I usually have the crown guard on one fixed direction when I attach the straps, but that´s not working with the DESTRO dials and crown at 09:00.
> 
> Today the last KALMAR 1 will leave my office and hopefully I will find some time to include the K1 into my shop again. There are a few cases left and also bezels will be added.


Hi Clemens, I know you are incredibly busy with getting all your pre orders out. When you have a minute spare can you quickly check emails Ive sent regarding my previous orders!
It would be much appreciated.
Many thanks Ian.


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Just picked up from the UPS-shop a few minutes ago and only pulled out of the box - another destro-version!
I am so happy to have received it! - Clemens, many thanks for this special kind of masterpiece.

Cheers, Martin


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great show folks. Looks like all K1's were sent and now onto the next wallet emptying event.....


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm really empty at the moment. But the Kalmar was a great investment. It's a keeper in the collection!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Great show folks. Looks like all K1's were sent and now onto the next wallet emptying event.....


 Clemens already started it as he put back the K1 in the shop, all who missed the pre-order or had doubts concerning dials, sizes or bezels can now start shopping 



scherermartin said:


> Just picked up from the UPS-shop a few minutes ago and only pulled out of the box - another destro-version!
> I am so happy to have received it! - Clemens, many thanks for this special kind of masterpiece.
> Cheers, Martin


Nice to see it finally arrived Martin => hard time for you is over => good choice and have fun!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up yall? Shout out #14


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

... just another pic of my KALMAR-collection!

* Back row (from left to right):
Titanium-KALMAR (black dial), Steel-KALMAR (destro version / totally new!), Tungum-KALMAR (phantom-dial)

* Front row (from left to right):
Titanium-PVD-KALMAR (dark-grey dial), Titanium-KALMAR (grey dial), Titanium-PVD-KALMAR (black-dial)

*Martin*


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

I received my kit today. Like others, I am extremely pleased with this purchase. Thanks to Clemens for offering the horween leather strap as a bonus. I also purchased the H2O canvas strap to wear with this watch.

My only comment would be the length of the straps. I know you can't please everyone but I do believe the current strap length is excessive for standard wrist sizes. My recommendation would be to offer a standard size strap say 125/75 and the larger strap which is currently being offered for those with large wrists.


----------



## Paxton (Dec 14, 2015)

My new K1.
View attachment 7350890

I love how the black MOP dial can change from dark grey to colorful, textured and iridescent.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

DESTRO WITH MOP 
View attachment 7351418
View attachment 7351426
View attachment 7351450


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

View attachment 7351506


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> ... just another pic of my KALMAR-collection!
> 
> * Back row (from left to right):
> Titanium-KALMAR (black dial), Steel-KALMAR (destro version / totally new!), Tungum-KALMAR (phantom-dial)
> ...


Gorgeous K1 Collection Martin 

I particularly like all the Titanium ones  Sad I did not know Clemens some years back. I will have gone 600% for these Titanium beast beauties.

These full Titanium bezels on the right of the pictures are very nice. I hope they are compatible with the new K1, it will be great combos. I love this metal / Titanium look.

I think you and Gram73 (plus Thommi of course) are having the perfect K1 collection


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I think they all look hot. Everyone.
I did have an idea that involves impossible K1 combinations.
One day when Clemens is not busy or I go to Germany he may want to make it for me.
Anyway gents, great pics, great watches.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Game on!

#wristgame










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Whats up yall? Shout out #14


REALLY GREAT IMAGES, KEN! 
You could also try the H2O KALMAR 1 SS buckle on your ISOFRANE! I have made this buckle with this usage in mind and that´s why it has a 8mm tongue like the original Isofrane buckle. Double use buckle!



scherermartin said:


> ... just another pic of my KALMAR-collection!
> 
> * Back row (from left to right):
> Titanium-KALMAR (black dial), Steel-KALMAR (destro version / totally new!), Tungum-KALMAR (phantom-dial)
> ...


Hi Martin, you have really great H2O stuff at home! With 5 H2O KALMAR TITANIUM or TUNGUM you should have the biggest collection and more than even I have.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Arrived yesterday a fantastic watch creation by Clemens. H2O


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Mancuniandragon said:


> Arrived yesterday a fantastic watch creation by Clemens. H2O


That looks good on your 8.5 inch wrist.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Shout out #15, Clemens I think the buckle you made for the Isofrane is one of the best!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, still waiting for my K1 to be delivered to NZ. My account page on H2O website still says that my order from Jan 15th is still "being processed" yet the money was debited from my credit card. I read that ALL pre orders had been shipped now. Can anyone who has taken delivery check their account info and let me know if their details read the same....if so, I will just sit here patiently....
Thankyou.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

drdunc said:


> Hi, still waiting for my K1 to be delivered to NZ. My account page on H2O website still says that my order from Jan 15th is still "being processed" yet the money was debited from my credit card. I read that ALL pre orders had been shipped now. Can anyone who has taken delivery check their account info and let me know if their details read the same....if so, I will just sit here patiently....
> Thankyou.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I would suggest to give Clemens a call to let him check the status of your KALMAR! - As the time difference between Sottrum (GERMANY) and NZ takes 12 hours, you should be able to reach him at 10 p.m. NZ-time (--> 10 a.m. CET).

Best regards from Cologne (GERMANY),
Martin


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Thankyou for advice. I will do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

If you have no tracking advice at all, you may have an issue, Clemens will sort it.
I find deliveries to NZ have a habit of sitting in Cologne for a while .
If you do have tracking, then all of a sudden they arrive in NZ, very quick.
Normally about 4 days.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> The Watch Boutique


Super nice Lume shots pictures Asrar, well done!!


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tickythebull said:


> That looks good on your 8.5 inch wrist.


The Dogs Danglers


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorted the order. Glad I contacted them as the order had gone through UNNOTICED so despite having paid etc there was no watch....Clemens will make up the order later this week and get out to me. 
So, for the meantime, I get to be envious looking at all the posted pics!!!! Looking forward to getting it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi drdunc,

Great! :-! I am happy that the situation turns to a good end. - The direct way (e.g. call) is even much better than sending e-mails.
I will keep my fingers cross that you receive your KALMAR soon.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #16


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Gorgeous K1 Collection Martin
> 
> I particularly like all the Titanium ones  Sad I did not know Clemens some years back. I will have gone 600% for these Titanium beast beauties.
> 
> ...


Hi "rafy1",

Clemens stated the below regarding the compatibility of KALMAR-bezels within this tread on November 22nd (post #505):
"_The new bezels will not fit the original KALMAR Titanium, because the sapphire crystal on the new version is higher and also the bezel. The new bezel of the KALMAR 1 SS has been constructed to take up inlays made from sapphire or ceramic and therefore we had to increase the bezel thickness,but the overall height of the new KALMAR 1 is the same as for the original version. *The old bezels will fit to the new version, but the crystal will overtop the solid TI bezel by 0.80mm.*_".

Best regards,
Martin


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Very happy for you drdunc. The waiting will be over before you know it trust me. (Though easier said than felt, I know that too)

Martin, super good advice on calling Clemens. That's the best way always.

Here are my new pics with the Destro K1 on Isofrane.

Ken, didn't you find it tough, very tough to get the lug bolts through the iso rubber. The lug holes on the iso are so damn tight man. Is there a better way to do this. I found it very tight and painful.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Love the DLC look with the black ISO! I will do the same!


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone have pics of their Kalmar on a brown leather strap?? Mine is being "built" this week - see prev posts re lost order - and I'm not a huge fan of black leather...so could ask Clemens to switch to brown strap....I went for Stealth / Black and Orange/ plain brass bezels with black dial.
I'd love to see a general pic of the watch with brown strap before I send email.
Thankyou.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just one advice for the custom strap: The space between the lug screw and the case is very tight on the KALMAR 1 SS. Better ask your strap maker to make the ends 1.20mm thin. 
View attachment 7379818


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Try this post
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-picture-thread-581646-78.html#post23832522



drdunc said:


> Anyone have pics of their Kalmar on a brown leather strap?? Mine is being "built" this week - see prev posts re lost order - and I'm not a huge fan of black leather...so could ask Clemens to switch to brown strap....I went for Stealth / Black and Orange/ plain brass bezels with black dial.
> I'd love to see a general pic of the watch with brown strap before I send email.
> Thankyou.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

That's it. That's the thing the lug side strap thickness tolerance is very tight on the Kalmar 1. I have gone mad filing some of my straps to fit the Kalmar 1.

Good to have the info in numbers Clemens.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #17


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What is up guys? Shout out #18


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

drdunc said:


> Anyone have pics of their Kalmar on a brown leather strap?? Mine is being "built" this week - see prev posts re lost order - and I'm not a huge fan of black leather...so could ask Clemens to switch to brown strap....I went for Stealth / Black and Orange/ plain brass bezels with black dial.
> I'd love to see a general pic of the watch with brown strap before I send email.
> Thankyou.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


K1 with Brown straps at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Brown straps: I am using exclusively H2O straps (that I very recommend) + one Louis Vuitton.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures for you "Drdunc" of the K1 with Brown straps. Plus K1 Family photo 

I LOVE THE K1 !!!!!!!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures for you "Drdunc" of the K1 with Brown straps. Plus K1 Family photo
> 
> I LOVE THE K1 !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Man, Raf, that already amazing blue dial against the LV strap, VERY nice. That's an absolutely ELEVATED combo right there! Nicely, done. What got sacrifced, a belt (or wife's bag  ?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

sheriffd2 said:


> What got sacrifced, a belt (or wife's bag  ?


If it had been her bag Rafy surely won't post any pictures anymore due to his injuries.... ;-)


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Thankyou to all who posted pics...email gone to Clemens asking to swop to brown. I will post a pic or two when it gets here....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

quick question for H2O veterans
do you think the Kalmar 1 would fit my 6,7" wrist? or is going to be too big?

I'm asking because probably I have the opportunity to buy a new KAL 1 full kit from a friend and I'm really excited about the idea

thanks in advance


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Hi Mario !

I think this would be ok.

6,7" is about 17 cm. I have 17,8 cm and the Kalmar 2 fits very well.

My only concern with the Kalmar 1 is the height; but this is another story 

So go for it !


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Another question :

Do we have K2´s with yellow faces here ?

I´m looking for pictures .....



Thanks in advance !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

El Gerto said:


> Another question :
> 
> Do we have K2´s with yellow faces here ?
> 
> ...


Right question - wrong thread ;-)

Look here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/***o...icture-thread***-1538858-36.html#post25084690


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white full lume with Shark strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 blue with bronze bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl with very nice H2O Ostrich strap


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

well, curiously he didn't answer, sooooo....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 black dial 18 with Shark strap & carbon buckle


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 blue professional divers watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Family pictures 

Perfect day today: warm sun and the sea water was crystal clear. 4h at the beach diving and having so much pleasure with K1, you could not believe guys. I could have passed 4h more: only to look at them... I am in full admiration with these sublime and fantastic K1!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

sheriffd2 said:


> well, curiously he didn't answer, sooooo....


Sorry.... Yes... I was thinking long time to cut into one of the LV of my wife, you are right 100%  But then I found that it could be ordered online so I did it  it is from: TheStrapSmith - Custom Leather Watch Straps by Rob Montana 

Rafy.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> K1 blue with bronze bezel
> 
> View attachment 7396394
> 
> ...


I love this blue dial....useless to say as you already know very well, Rafy


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Sorry.... Yes... I was thinking long time to cut into one of the LV of my wife, you are right 100%  But then I found that it could be ordered online so I did it  it is from: TheStrapSmith - Custom Leather Watch Straps by Rob Montana
> 
> Rafy.


He is also doing LV - straps:
https://www.instagram.com/kastantonastrap/


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

The first "used" steel-KALMAR is for sale on the German watch forum - it is the destro-version (with ETA-movement):
[Reserviert] H2O Kalmar 1 SS - UhrForum


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

... and already in status: OHPF!

If I hadn't already the destroy-version in my collection, I would have bought it myself - that's for sure! ;-)


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

@ rafi: Man, I wish I could be with you....

In Germany it´s dark, foggy, rainy, cold and.... aaaaahhhhhhh; it´s so nice to see your sunny, swimmy colorful pics here !

Thanks a lot !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out #19


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

El Gerto said:


> Another question :
> 
> Do we have K2´s with yellow faces here ?
> 
> ...



































Yellow K2; a recent pick-up, the case size is ideal. And, the yellow dial rocks!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So was playing around with the Kalmar 1 SS and thought ...... Let's try the OG Kalmar 1 titanium bezel 

And man does it ever work well!! The bezels are thinner on the OG Kalmar 1 Titaniums so the crystal protrudes a bit and looks fantastic and the watch does wear a couple mm's thinner and lighter since the bezel is full Ti.

Another first


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

All black Ti bezel attack


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lume attack!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Danny 

I like all these Titanium K1 bezels 

And the sapphire above the bezel, is something I personally crazy like. I reminds me the K2 OT 8K, my first H2O watch, that I will celebrate the 1 year anniversary soon (LoL).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 blue with "blue aqua" strap (courtesy Grama73), massive Maddog buckle matching perfectly with the K1 case.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

In in love with this blue K1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Coming back home I have to take photos at new car delivery in my area... Not sure which car it is, but I have a lucky neighbour... The colour is matching perfectly with my blue K1; maybe I need to change car too... Thinking (LoL)... OK, I stop dreaming: time now to clean and take care my H2O gems


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

? AVENTADOR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

mdsaitto said:


> quick question for H2O veterans
> do you think the Kalmar 1 would fit my 6,7" wrist? or is going to be too big?
> 
> I'm asking because probably I have the opportunity to buy a new KAL 1 full kit from a friend and I'm really excited about the idea
> ...


Will fit like a glove buddy. GO FOR IT RIGHT NOW.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

I can post pictures on tuesday how it works with 6,7". Same wrist size here.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Time to flame this thread with some Kalmar pics

Or rather more rightly add to the flames that Big Guy Grama73, Dolphin Rafy, Destro Danny and Precision Ken are lighting up every day










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

And by the way my wrist size is 6.3 and I think I am the one with the lowest wrist size here. No problem at all.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nice photos, superb watch, and beautiful Titanium Damascus Buckle 

Well done Asrar!!


----------



## albinati (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice watch configuration Asrar.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm going for it don't worry 

this year has started with a bang



asrar.merchant said:


> Will fit like a glove buddy. GO FOR IT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

On 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

On 8.2 inch wrist.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Daddy Kalmar 2 today.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

mdsaitto said:


> quick question for H2O veterans
> do you think the Kalmar 1 would fit my 6,7" wrist? or is going to be too big?
> 
> I'm asking because probably I have the opportunity to buy a new KAL 1 full kit from a friend and I'm really excited about the idea
> ...


Well, seen my Kalmar 1 SS today for the first time. My wrist size is 6,3" only.

When wearing the Horween strap and using the last hole, I can put the screwdriver in between:









Without screwdriver the watch slides over my knuckle:









So unfortunately I can't use the two non-steal straps.


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

But SS bracelet works fine for me:

















Here using black screws:









And a night shot:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^Wow jihn, you have some small wrists then if you cant use those leather straps! Another option is to use an actual Isofrane RS buckle as it will shorten and tigten the strap a bit more to your wrist because the buckle is shorter then the H20 one.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am still debating which one looks better: White or Black Marlin dial...:/ .But the the white dial is lumed as well, wow!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

jihn said:


> Well, seen my Kalmar 1 SS today for the first time. My wrist size is 6,3" only.
> 
> When wearing the Horween strap and using the last hole, I can put the screwdriver in between:
> 
> ...


Wow, mine is five short of the last hole but no one says you can't have another hole punched. You can even do it yourself with a battery drill.
Damn fine watch though !


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar Tuesday


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

commanche said:


> I am still debating which one looks better: White or Black Marlin dial...:/ .But the the white dial is lumed as well, wow!


Yes, but the white dial with rehaut has the disadvantage that superluminova makes the white a little bit warmer than the non-lumed rehaut, which is just white. Depending on the light around you, you can see the difference. 
But I don't care, this dial with its hands and the ceramic bezel are just awesome.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Which one today...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

commanche said:


> I am still debating which one looks better: White or Black Marlin dial...:/ .But the the white dial is lumed as well, wow!


If we are talking about the MARLIN dial, they have nothing to do with the Kalmar dials as thea are totally new produced due to the different crown position.

The white MARLIN dial is not full lumed it is high gloss white and only the markes are lumed. this is different to the 2 versions of the full lumed white dials of the Kalmar series (dial 5 and dial 20).


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kalmar 1 SS wit OG Kalmar 1 DLC Ti bezel and Marty Straps blue/grey padded leather.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

More Kalmar










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> More Kalmar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Where's that strap from?

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Mokume Gane shout out


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

whoa said:


> Very cool! Where's that strap from?
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Looks like the H2O denim strap Clemens offers


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Looks like the H2O denim strap Clemens offers


Hi Danny,

I think you are totally right:
canvas band, canvas strap, 24mm,

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi KALMAR-fans,

Motivated / encouraged by Danny's pictures I replaced the SS-bezel of my KALMAR 1-SS (destro-version) by a full-titanium bezel of the OG KALMAR (titanium).

Please find below the results:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

scherermartin said:


> Hi KALMAR-fans,
> 
> Motivated / encouraged by Danny's pictures I replaced the SS-bezel of my KALMAR 1-SS (destro-version) by a full-titanium bezel of the OG KALMAR (titanium).
> 
> ...


Can't see your pics for some reason (on my phone and tapatalk)

EDIT****I can see the pics on my desktop PC |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

3 simple changes gives you a totally new watch.

Bezel
Crown Guards
Strap/buckle

Voila. A new watch without buying a new watch


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

With those pics above Danny, my thought is reinforced, You are one step ahead of the game.

And Danny is right. That is a H2O denim strap.

Here my change was for today.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Another Shout out for the amazing Kalmar 1


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Another bezel-change: flat titanium-bezel (from 1st KALMAR-generation).

View attachment 7490130


I hope the attachment is visible without any problems this time.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> I hope the attachment is visible without any problems this time.


No, not for me - i don´t see anything...and when i follow the link => invalid.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

grama73 said:


> No, not for me - i don´t see anything...and when i follow the link => invalid.


same here


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

scherermartin said:


> Another bezel-change: flat titanium-bezel (from 1st KALMAR-generation).
> 
> View attachment 7490130
> 
> ...


2nd try for uploading the picture!










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> Another bezel-change: flat titanium-bezel (from 1st KALMAR-generation).
> 
> View attachment 7490130
> 
> ...


You have to use the advanced reply and not the quick reply. Then pictures are inserted correctly.


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

jihn said:


> You have to use the advanced reply and not the quick reply. Then pictures are inserted correctly.


Many thanks for the advise! - It might also be related to the iOS-/Safari-version of my MacBook. Hence I will use "Tapatalk" in future, so the other users will not be bothered anymore.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Now it works and looks really good....the bezel colour is great!


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Still looking at all these K1 pics with envy. Mine not yet arrived in NZ. Assume busy with BaselWorld so will just hang tight. The brass / brown strap combo looks AWESOME.
My order from 15/01 still "processing" but I know Clemens aware as we have been in touch....just VERY keen to get it on my wrist.....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

drdunc said:


> Still looking at all these K1 pics with envy. Mine not yet arrived in NZ. Assume busy with BaselWorld so will just hang tight. The brass / brown strap combo looks AWESOME.
> My order from 15/01 still "processing" but I know Clemens aware as we have been in touch....just VERY keen to get it on my wrist.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wish you luck to get it soon - wondering, i thought all pre-orders had been shipped...


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

They had been shipped....but for some reason, my order did not find its way to Clemens....the payment was confirmed but no PayPal email to H2O. Clemens did acknowledge that this had happened and will assemble it and send out when ready. Nice to see pics though but makes the wait more difficult!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ah - OK. I also had Paypal problems sometimes in the past with H2O.
I paid all but didn´t receive any mail - i told Clemens that and he had to check it. 
Also it seems that there have been also Paypal problems with the Hydra pre-order split-payment.
So i paid by bank-transfer instead of Paypal as it is no bigger problem inside the eu but from NZ there Paypal is the only option i think.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar on new yellow strap, there is a lot going on here, stainless, bronze, black dial, yellow strap. I didn't think it would work but looks good on the wrist, to me anyway.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar 1 and 2.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Anybody know if spare lug screw/nut replacements are available?


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Anybody know if spare lug screw/nut replacements are available?


I could imagine that the lug screws of the KALMAR 2 (available on the H2O-homepage) fit to the steel-KALMAR because both have a lug width of 24mm:
H2O KALMAR 2 Bandanstoßschraube - H2O KALMAR 2 - Zubehör

But to be absolutely sure Clemens might be comment on this.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

so finally I have received my first H2O watch, thanks to a Slovakian gentleman
I'm reeeeeeaaaallllly excited about this one


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scherermartin said:


> I could imagine that the lug screws of the KALMAR 2 (available on the H2O-homepage) fit to the steel-KALMAR because both have a lug width of 24mm:
> H2O KALMAR 2 Bandanstoßschraube - H2O KALMAR 2 - Zubehör
> 
> But to be absolutely sure Clemens might be comment on this.


Well, I've sent 2 emails asking about it already... Was wondering if anyone in the "WUS community" had any information.


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Well, I've sent 2 emails asking about it already... Was wondering if anyone in the "WUS community" had any information.


I talked to Clemens on the phone on Monday, March 21st. He had just returned from watch-fair "Basel World" in Switzerland on Sunday.
He is really busy at the moment. Especially as offices are closed the next four days because of public holidays (Easter).


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scherermartin said:


> I talked to Clemens on the phone on Monday, March 21st. He had just returned from watch-fair "Basel World" in Switzerland on Sunday.
> He is really busy at the moment. Especially as offices are closed the next four days because of public holidays (Easter).


He's a busy guy right? Of course... Busy is good. 
Maybe, at some point, he can address it here on the forum. I would imagine that it would be something of interest to members of this page.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Shout out to the Black snake strap


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

superb shots Ken! Good to see the black snake strap - really nice.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> superb shots Ken! Good to see the black snake strap - really nice.


Thanks, the snake straps are really great.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Thanks, the snake straps are really great.


Not just the strap, that watch is an absolute knockout across the board


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Hi guys !

Because I got this here last monday:










... I have to pause buy watches for a period of time 

But I just ordered a strap to give it a try on my white face K2:










after removing the black mountings it should fit the K2 and seems to be a pretty summer-strap !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

El Gerto said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Because I got this here last monday:
> 
> ...


I see nothing at all!
Please re-upload the pic that we know what youi got and what keeps you away from buying watches


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

ok, maybe there is an issue with the wl-pictureserver. I used it a few month but since they moved to another
server it seems, that there are problems..

I can see the pic-upload.. mmhh...

ok, lets try another source:


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

trying the pvd config and it's bang on IMHO


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes indeed!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

scherermartin said:


> I could imagine that the lug screws of the KALMAR 2 (available on the H2O-homepage) fit to the steel-KALMAR because both have a lug width of 24mm:
> H2O KALMAR 2 Bandanstoßschraube - H2O KALMAR 2 - Zubehör
> 
> But to be absolutely sure Clemens might be comment on this.


Lug screws from the Kalmar 2 is the same as the Kalmar 1 SS


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Lug screws from the Kalmar 2 is the same as the Kalmar 1 SS


Really? Thanks Danny...


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Dat white dial! so many fine details/elements perfectly blended together in an organic design



mekenical said:


> Yes indeed!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mdsaitto said:


> Dat white dial! so many fine details/elements perfectly blended together in an organic design


COULD NOT AGREE MORE! OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

mdsaitto said:


> trying the pvd config and it's bang on IMHO


Mario, that is really nice.

Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Mario, that is really nice.
> 
> Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


thanks mate, really exciting watch


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Yes indeed!


I wish that orange and black bezel was available for the Orca line.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rosborn said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed!
> ...


That's up to the man, but I agree 100%!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Changed out the bezel, crown guards and strap (Panatime).


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Vintage - Carbon hardend
Orca Dive - „The White One"
Kalmar 1


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

grama73 said:


> View attachment 7593402


Hi Matthias,
hi Asrar,

Great idea to meet each other in Munich personally!
I guess you discussed a lot of watch-stuff and had a lot of fun.

*Martin*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rosborn said:


> I wish that orange and black bezel was available for the Orca line.


YESSS! Me too!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> Hi Matthias,
> hi Asrar,
> 
> Great idea to meet each other in Munich personally!
> ...


Hi Martin,
absolutely right - and time is moving really fast, too fast...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


>


I wish I could have done this one
My favourite bezel.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> I wish I could have done this one
> My favourite bezel.


it's available for sell on H2O website, so if you want you can buy it now


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

ok guys, my summer-strap arrived today and it fits like I want it.

Have a look:


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

just a test; sorry


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

ndw6 said:


> I wish I could have done this one
> My favourite bezel.


Please find below the direct link to the H2O-webshop:
BEZEL 12 / LÜNETTE 12 FOR H2O KALMAR 1 SS - H2O KALMAR 1 - H2O

Also available as stainless steel-version:
BEZEL 6 / LÜNETTE 6 FOR H2O KALMAR 1 SS - H2O KALMAR 1 - H2O


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

El Gerto said:


> ok guys, my summer-strap arrived today and it fits like I want it.
> 
> Have a look:


Hi Gerd,

We would like to see a picture of the KALMAR 2 (with the new strap) in combination with your new car so that we could decide if the strap does fit to the colour of your car, too. ;-)

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

No dollars man, just did my tax for 2015. Off OS soon, so saving up my spending money. I only starting buying watches in 2014.
The MG K2 set me back bit with the exchange rate but its my favourite watch. Still waiting for the Hydra to arrive.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Nice looking strap and watch of course. Whats the brand ?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Yeah I know, thanks for the advice but I will still need to buy the watch first.



scherermartin said:


> Please find below the direct link to the H2O-webshop:
> BEZEL 12 / LÜNETTE 12 FOR H2O KALMAR 1 SS - H2O KALMAR 1 - H2O
> 
> Also available as stainless steel-version:
> BEZEL 6 / LÜNETTE 6 FOR H2O KALMAR 1 SS - H2O KALMAR 1 - H2O


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

ok Martin; I can do that for You 

The strap ist a suunto-strap....


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

El Gerto said:


> ok Martin; I can do that for You
> 
> The strap ist a suunto-strap....


Hi Gerd,

Many thanks for the pic!

The strap fits to the car-colour, especially to the blue part of the BMW-logo.

Cheers,
Martin

PS: maybe you should order an additional KALMAR 2 with the blue face. ;-)

View attachment 7609866


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

I once own this blue face K2; but it´s another blue (it´s a lighter blue)....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Your blue strap matches the Logo nicely>


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Love my K1!!








































All i can say is wow, this one did not disappoint in any way!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

looking great Jeff



jgordonfresh said:


> Love my K1!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

jgordonfresh said:


> Love my K1!!
> 
> All i can say is wow, this one did not disappoint in any way!


The white MOP looks awesome!


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Still absolutely NO sign of my Kalmar 1....these pics are making the wait much more difficult. I saw on the website that there is a 6-8 week build time but mine ordered in January!!! PayPal error irritating as despite paying, the order failed to reach Clemens. 
I will just have to continue to follow this thread with ENVY!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


>


Absolutely stink. I don't like that word starting with Awe. Personal thing. I'll get over it, no I won't.
Great pics as usual Ken, thumbs up


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mekenical said:


>


Great looking watch and photos! Love the no date option.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

scherermartin said:


> Hi Matthias,
> hi Asrar,
> 
> Great idea to meet each other in Munich personally!
> ...


Yes Martin it was really fun and interesting talks on various things and predominantly on watches.

We will meet again soon Insha Allah and have probably longer chats.

I wish I was living in Germany and could meet Matthias more often but I guess it's fine, for meeting Matthias it's worth it to take the trip from Bahrain to Germany too.

Ofcourse before my next trip to Germany I have to go meet and dive and dine with Rafy in Dubai. That's due since long now.

If you are around in Germany then maybe we can meet too.

After summer I am planning on a visit to Washington so hoping to meet watch friends and especially Mr. Bill (noregrets) there.

It's really fun to have watch meetings and long discussions and cigar too hahaha.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Only Jeff Gordon can have the guts to do this daringly beautiful combo










Love it man.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

And here some of today's match with the deep charactered H2O strap



















http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

This photo belongs to a friend from FB. Amazing guy and has an eye for fabulous watches and Great combos. Look at this match.

I don't know why he is not a member here or doesn't post here much.

I would love to see his amazing watches and combos here.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


Wow this bezel looks very good! I hunt this Kalmar for a while, I found one this weekend I can't wait to try this beast on my wrist...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> Only Jeff Gordon can have the guts to do this daringly beautiful combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Combo win! The strap and crown guards coordinate well...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The always changing and always evolving Kalmar










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

White dial Miyota movement.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> The always changing and always evolving Kalmar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone try this with a mop dial?

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rockin some DLC again


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received my Kalmar 2day! Great watch, I was not sure about the Lug to Lug distance but fit perfectly on my wrist and very comfortable...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Received my Kalmar 2day! Great watch, I was not sure about the Lug to Lug distance but fit perfectly on my wrist and very comfortable...


That looks fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Received my Kalmar 2day! Great watch, I was not sure about the Lug to Lug distance but fit perfectly on my wrist and very comfortable...


Oooooo La la....


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice looking watch.
I'm still waiting for my Kalmar 1, ordered in JANUARY.
Clemens, I realise you are a busy man but I'm trying to contact you via email and am having no success. I would be grateful if you could send me a PM as I am unable to send one to you via this forum.
Thankyou.

And if anyone has any suggestions re contacting H2O Watches, I'd be grateful for them...I have sent 7 emails over the last 4 weeks, and despite a response to the first one, nothing has been forthcoming since....
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

drdunc said:


> Nice looking watch.
> I'm still waiting for my Kalmar 1, ordered in JANUARY.
> Clemens, I realise you are a busy man but I'm trying to contact you via email and am having no success. I would be grateful if you could send me a PM as I am unable to send one to you via this forum.
> Thankyou.
> ...


As i know he was out of office for two days and his provider seems to have a massive problem with the hosting of the website. also the website is down right now as the provider is resetting it and adding additional safety structures.
that is what i know right now.

I know it is difficult but perhaps a phone call would be the best as i am not sure if mails are possible to get or send for him at the moment.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice these Kalmar 1 SS watches and pics. I was always a big fan of the first Kalmar Titan version and the H2o / Helberg watches. 

I've ordered a Kalmar 1 SS Miyota with bracelet 2 days ago and paid with PayPal.

Shortly after the order was done the website goes down. I didn't receive an order confirmation and I didn't receive any reply on my E-Mails or FB chats. I tried to contact Clemens via phone...no one answer my calls. 

I understand that Clemens is a busy man but this "no communication tactic" doesn't make things better and is very annoying. 

This is not the first time that the communication with H2o watches was annoying. Lots of mails unanswered. So it should be...

At the meantime I canceled my order and wait for the PayPal refund.

Everybody has his own opinion about that but for me it was the last time that I have placed an order at H2o or Helberg watches.

Best regards 
Dirk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We currently having some problems with our webserver and it´s been set up newly by my agency. This is also effecting our email system as it´s hosted on the same server. As soon as the server is up and running again emails could be answered, but I´m not sure if all emails from the last two days are lost. So in case someone sent an email the last two days it would be great if you could resend the email as soon as the internet pages are running again. As I was out of office for the last wo days I couldn´t take up the phone as well. Anyway, of course I will refund your payment, Dirk.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you Clemens!
I appreciate that 👍

Best regards
Dirk Ackermann


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> We currently having some problems with our webserver and it´s been set up newly by my agency. This is also effecting our email system as it´s hosted on the same server. As soon as the server is up and running again emails could be answered, but I´m not sure if all emails from the last two days are lost. So in case someone sent an email the last two days it would be great if you could resend the email as soon as the internet pages are running again. As I was out of office for the last wo days I couldn´t take up the phone as well. Anyway, of course I will refund your payment, Dirk.


Clemens,

I was just wondering could you tell me that the pro's and con's of the flat crystal vs. the domed crystal are? I'm looking at building a CH8 in bronze for my brother as a retirement gift (26 years in the U.S. Navy Dive community).

Thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the crystal question is difficult to answer. Maybe my order average could help: About 70% of the HELBERG CH6 / CH8 are ordered with the double domed 4mm crystal. The domed crystals adds well to the vintage look and most of my customers are fans of the highly domed crystal or have already lots of watches with standard flat or slightly domed crystal and looking for something interesting & different. The 4mm domed crystal adds something special to their collection. Of course the crystal adds to the height but as the sides of the bezel are not effected I personally don´t feel a big difference. Most of my watches have the high domed crystal version btw.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Damradas said:


> This is not the first time that the communication with H2o watches was annoying. Lots of mails unanswered. So it should be...
> 
> At the meantime I canceled my order and wait for the PayPal refund.
> 
> ...


you already knew the "problems" of the one man brand H2O, are not able accept it but still ordering watches there?

also seeing the homepage doesn't work proper, paying the watch by Paypal with maximum security on your side and then canceling within such a short period of time?

sorry - this behaviour is not really understandable or even acceptable for me.

i have open orders for months now, and? no complaining at all, when it is here it is here - that the game to play to get this watches at this prices - play it or quit.
ask Rafy it is the same or Asrar and some others they are also able to wait and not complaining.

This H2O bashing the last days, also in an other thread, is annoying me more and more.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


>


*
GREAT!!!

a big thanks to you watermanxxl *


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

grama73 said:


> you already knew the "problems" of the one man brand H2O, are not able accept it but still ordering watches there?
> 
> also seeing the homepage doesn't work proper, paying the watch by Paypal with maximum security on your side and then canceling within such a short period of time?
> 
> ...


No problem for me at all grama73.

Opinions are like arms or legs...everybody has one of them and that's good.

If you have preorders for months and didn't care...you're an lucky guy and that's great.

Have a nice evening!

Best regards and cheers
Dirk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> you already knew the "problems" of the one man brand H2O, are not able accept it but still ordering watches there?
> 
> also seeing the homepage doesn't work proper, paying the watch by Paypal with maximum security on your side and then canceling within such a short period of time?
> 
> ...


I have multiple "open orders" as well... It's par for the course; the wait. Because, OF COURSE my order is the ONLY one that's being processed...yes? Looking at the numerous pictures on the forum...to imagine that ALL those watches went through one guy. lol.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

All good things come to those who wait. 

Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


>


Hey!! Not all Toyotas !!

My Toyota will spank any rolls silly and leave it 2 area codes behind me


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Man, did every one wake up on the wrong side of the bed this week.
I must admit I'm as anxious as the next person but getting all testy, pulling pins. Remember if you having nothing nice to say, just remember what your mother taught you.
With regards to Danny's Toyota, if it was assembled by hand like a Roller, it probably would take the amount of time to assemble.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Hey!! Not all Toyotas !!
> 
> My Toyota will spank any rolls silly and leave it 2 area codes behind me


Sure, but do you have pop out umbrellas built in to your door jams??


----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

I will re enter this thread and offer a thankyou to Clemens for responding to my problem.
Agree with the fact that a wait is a wait, and fine when you are getting a product like any of the stable of H2O and Helberg watches. Unfortunately, I'm heading off on an overseas trip for a minimum of 3 months and will probably extend that if work allows....
So Clemens, yes please, I would be grateful for a refund.
Many thanks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 1 - blue dial - jeans/leather strap - some sun and a cigar => :-!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Super shots that Grama73.

Basic blue jeans and leather are a match made in heaven. Complimented further by the blue dial and sterile bezel so no more colours

And a cigar just adds that feel....

Wonderful combo.

Where is our Rafy and his many shots.

Recover well my brother and recover fast Insha Allah.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hello dear Asrar,

Very nice pictures  I need to get like you and Grama73 that cool Jean Strap. I like very much.

Yes sorry for my slow activity: I was badly sick for almost one full month with long cold and flu, which was impossible to cure... I just started to get better 1 day back and I my boss sends me urgently in Business trip: so just landed to Doha this morning for 2 days 

Insha Allah this coming week-end: I will restart diving slowly, and to make some pictures of the fantastic H2O watches 

PS: Next month if all OK I will plan a trip to Bahrain


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

"Dino7" provided the basics (KALMAR 1-SS with black-MOP dial), I have done the fine-tuning (titanium-bezel & bracelet).

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Is it the black MOP???

@GRANDMA what a freaking g combo this leather denim blue dial!!!!!!


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Clemens,
> 
> I was just wondering could you tell me that the pro's and con's of the flat crystal vs. the domed crystal are? I'm looking at building a CH8 in bronze for my brother as a retirement gift (26 years in the U.S. Navy Dive community).
> 
> Thanks!


IMHO - Con: dommed crystal has a huge amount of reflection

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

dsvilhena said:


> Is it the black MOP???


Yes, it is the black-MOP! - A big thank-you to "Dino7" who gave me the chance to purchase it.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

scherermartin said:


> Yes, it is the black-MOP! - A big thank-you to "Dino7" who gave me the chance to purchase it.


You're welcome , glad it went to someone who will clearly appreciate what an awesome watch it is !


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Badassness on Badassness!

Translation: Kalmar 1 on Nero strap!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it bad that I get really excited when I see that rafy1 posts a picture in any of the H2O threads? You have some gorgeous pieces from Clemens. That mother-of-pearl dial is absolutely phenomenal! I'm looking forward to my first H2O with the Hydra and will be placing a preorder for a MOP dial Marlin in the coming month. But these pics are pushing me to pick up a Kalmar now.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Rafy is back on track - all systems are running - so the watches are back on the beach...
I am very happy!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

"Sinistro"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love it Grama73, and this customized strap is FANTASTIC


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The Return of The Rafy.

Good days are back again.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> *The Return of The Rafy.*
> The Watch Boutique


good title asrar, there is potential ....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have to say that Rafy's white mop dial on his k1 SS has the best MOP orient of all the MOP dials out there.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> "Sinistro"
> 
> View attachment 7812322
> View attachment 7812330
> ...


Best Combo ive seen, really really awesome!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot Ken - appreciate it


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice combo for sale on the German watch forum:
http://uhrforum.de/h2o-kalmar-1-ss-kalmar-2-a-t258091










Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

_- Post deleted because quoted picture was not shown correctly! -_

Sorry,
Martin


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

jihn said:


> View attachment 7618570


Hi "jihn",

So it is you (with UHRFORUM-username "Sir Unreal") who is selling this awesome KALMAR-combo on the German watch forum (see before post #1350), isn't it? - I would have already bought it, but the KALMAR 2 is a little bit too small (IMHO).

Martin

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

i also thought about it, but i already have a kalmar 2 orange...and perhaps already enough Kalmar 1 if i ask my wife...

As i am waiting at the moment for some K1 and K2 stuff and of course the Hydra(s) i have to save money.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

This post is dedicated to a special person and friend who supported me to keep up a good mood during a hard watch-week - thanks Rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Grama73 

This strap is very original, first time I see something like that. I like it, matching very well with your K1 combo bronze bezel; it gives a nice vintage style. Well done


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The "minimalist bezel" is growing on me...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow I love this Combo!!! Excellent Watermanxxl 

Where did not purchase that super Original Buckle? Simply awesome... I need the same


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Qrxt


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Thanks Rafy. The admiration is mutual; it's this page and the many great photos, yours included, that have made me such a supporter of the brand. The gentleman's name is Marius Beinecke. He has a Facebook page. Good fellow and does good business... The picture speaks for itself.


Thanks a lot for sharing dear Watermanxxl. It was a super good idea indeed to have made the "Kalmar" cut-out on the buckle: I really like ti 

I will check that FB Marius Beinecke 

Thanks you.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the K1 Dial 18


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 & Trees  Inspiration from Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Like it Rafy! We had some snow yesterday and today...


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ Are those hands on white dial black color?


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

Not shure, if I understand you correctly. 
Please see the picture with the lego car. There you can see the color of each hand. But the watch can be customised during purchase and therefore other hands are possible.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Night-Shot-Time

Kalmar 1 - Dial 5


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried some LOS last night on the Bronze parts to see how it would look.
I've decided to leave it like this for now, till I get bored and remove a bit of the Patina to give it an aged look.
But for now, it looks so dark it almost passes for DLC. What do you think?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

sorry double post, somethings up with the browser


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

@CJN
OK - i like the idea but as you already said it is too dark and regular in my eyes - the natural patina effect doesn´t exist.
i would try to take a litte bit.

Today, the daylight version of the yesterday posted nightshots


----------



## wild4stangs (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow ! Very impressive.... Congrats....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> @CJN
> OK - i like the idea but as you already said it is too dark and regular in my eyes - the natural patina effect doesn´t exist.
> i would try to take a litte bit.
> 
> ...


Most excellent...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

As it was very sunny today i needed some contrast...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Top Class Grama73  and with this strap.... humm... very nice


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> As it was very sunny today i needed some contrast...
> 
> View attachment 8049994
> View attachment 8050002
> ...


This makes me miss my original kalmar 1 titanium DLC with the same dial and handset. Stealth look is sweet


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

K1 SS on Hardened Bracelet,


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Got today a new parts shipment for the H2O KALMAR 1 SS and had to immediately assemble a QUARTZ version for myself.  Why? Too many watches in rotation and I need something I can pick up and go. This should be the perfect dive tool watch as the crown needs to be opened only for battery change every 2-3 years. 

This watch below is using a 2mm double domed crystal which is available only for the new low profile bezels. The new bezels will fit to the standard K1 SS cases, but they are not perfectly interchangeable as the standard crystal is higher at the outside compared to the 2mm domed crystal. As soon as I have time I will make a shot of the low profile bezel with the standard crystal too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I want that bezel, any other inlays?


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

mekenical said:


> I want that bezel, any other inlays?


Me, too!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

If love to have a Quartz h20 grab and go also


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't have my brothers Asrar and Edward have all the fun!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Femur77 said:


> I can't have my brothers Asrar and Edward have all the fun!
> View attachment 8073754
> View attachment 8073762
> View attachment 8073770
> ...


Solid effort, well done. Think I'm leaning 1st and 3rd pic options the best. Stellar.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

The mighty SS K1/Destro/Stealth/H2O Rubber on left hand! (I cannot at all wear a watch on my right, its just weird LOL)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^Great shots !!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ianacr said:


> The mighty SS K1/Destro/Stealth/H2O Rubber on left hand! (I cannot at all wear a watch on my right, its just weird LOL)


Man...you can't beat that. Love the Destro! Maybe Clemens offers one some future Monday?


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Man...you can't beat that. Love the Destro! Maybe Clemens offers one some future Monday?


Hi watermanxxl,

There is one destro-version of the KALMAR 1-SS for sale on the German watch forum:
https://uhrforum.de/h2o-kalmar-1-ss-t261219

Regards,
Martin


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scherermartin said:


> Hi watermanxxl,
> 
> There is one destro-version of the KALMAR 1-SS for sale on the German watch forum:
> https://uhrforum.de/h2o-kalmar-1-ss-t261219
> ...


Tnx for the "heads up".


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Didn't think I could make the K1 SS look any more badass. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@GRAMA73: No. 4 incl. 3 bezels is ready for pickup on Tuesday! Now only 8 more watches to go.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The 'first' Kalmar 1 SS in the wild 

Mounted on a Gunny black leather strap. The ultimate combo.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> @GRAMA73: No. 4 incl. 3 bezels is ready for pickup on Tuesday! Now only 8 more watches to go.


Oh my God: This nice turquoise blue dial mounted on Kalmar 1 case: Wow... Wow... Wow... It sounds to me a super nice watch for Diving  I very like the new bezels too: Awesome.... looks very strong and perfect readable for under water activities 

Well done Clemens!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> @GRAMA73: No. 4 incl. 3 bezels is ready for pickup on Tuesday! Now only 8 more watches to go.


I like what i see


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue at the Beach today

Blue Aqua leather straps (courtesy of Grama73) with massive Maddog buckles


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with these 2 Blue...  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

As Clemens already informed you some days before - here she is:
K1 light blue dial with the double domed sapphire and the new slim bezel :-!


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

I prefer those matte hands on an H2O, rather than any glossy hands. Therefore looks great. Hopefully glossy is just a temporary period.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

jihn said:


> I prefer those matte hands on an H2O, rather than any glossy hands. Therefore looks great. Hopefully glossy is just a temporary period.


Options for all...matte for some glossy for others! Hard to please everybody.


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

An appreciated member of the German watch forum is selling a buckle with KALMAR-branding. It. is not original by H2O, but it looks pretty cool:
https://uhrforum.de/schliesse-24-mm-kalmar-schriftzug-ausgebrannt-t262746

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

scherermartin said:


> An appreciated member of the German watch forum is selling a buckle with KALMAR-branding. It. is not original by H2O, but it looks pretty cool:
> https://uhrforum.de/schliesse-24-mm-kalmar-schriftzug-ausgebrannt-t262746
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk











Nice finish and sturdily built. I recommend product and seller.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Picture from rafy1:








As Clemens mentioned earlier and asked if he should perhaps do a "dial 8 special edition" - it becomes a really good option for Bugatti owners out there...
the colour is matching


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Oh Yes! Very good idea Grama73 

Your K1 light blue is AWESOME!!! and this bezel => I love it!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today Kalmar 1 white full lume in orange "pirate" mood with carbon strap => perfect for office meeting


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Today Kalmar 1 white full lume in orange "pirate" mood with carbon strap => perfect for office meeting
> 
> View attachment 8287210


Hi rafy1,

Good choice: the orange of the scuffbuttons, the tie, the strap-stitches and the bezel matches perfect!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Today Kalmar 1 white full lume in orange "pirate" mood with carbon strap => perfect for office meeting
> 
> View attachment 8287210
> 
> ...


Rafy, where did you get your carbon from and what size it it?
Length I mean.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Nigel,

this carbon strap is long for me having a small wrist: _125/75_. I am using it a the first hole of the strap  But I was using it 3-4 time in diving it is OK on top of my diving suite 3mm, then I used the 3rd hole 

I got it from Panatime, already one year one, and it sill perfect, below the link for you. But It is a simple strap with good looking: the carbon effect is quite well done, and double stitching orange is matching perfectly the Orange H2O Handset, and thick stitching (I hate really strap with too fine stitching...). But nothing to compare with the high quality of the H2O straps or Maddog.

24mm Panatime Black Carbon Fiber Flat Coramid Style Strap with Double Orange Stitching 125/75 24/24


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Cheers Rafy,
I agree whole heartedly with H2O and Maddog. Nothing comes close.
I only ask because I have the Maddog carbon buckle, I haven't been able to sell it, I have tried and failed to find a strap worthy of it. Let alone a worthy watch.
I got one from ottofrei , way too small for my 7 3/4 wrist. 
I've been contemplating a carbon H2O but I really want a polished orca dive.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dreaming?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Getting ready for a trip


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Getting ready for a trip


Now Ken you do know you need to put it on your wrist, don't forget clothes. ha!
I'm on my way to Japan next week. I was hoping to where my Hydra. Now I'm just lost on what to take with me. I haven't even thought of packing clothes yet.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Now Ken you do know you need to put it on your wrist, don't forget clothes. ha!
> I'm on my way to Japan next week. I was hoping to where my Hydra. Now I'm just lost on what to take with me. I haven't even thought of packing clothes yet.


It will be on my wrist!


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow Thommi the white face is totally stunning!! First one I have seen I am jealous!! turboharm


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

K1 SS on brown Horween


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

K1 SS on Black Horween


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I lost a crown guard...dang it!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

K1 SS Black Horween


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The large squid


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

This watch would look amazing in Ti5 ?


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

mekenical said:


> This watch would look amazing in Ti5 ?


Hi Ken,

I fully agree!

Sunny regards from Germnany,
Martin


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

scherermartin said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I fully agree!
> 
> ...


Why not? 
Sunny, muggy, overcast & rainy regards from Japan.
Reminds me of home.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The large squid on H2O exotic stingray!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar on crocs.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The light blue one(s)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The Kalmar 2 is becoming more and more a special timepiece - the dial 18 is one of the pefect matches.


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi KALMAR-Fans,

Today I have tried something new and - I like it:
"New" SS-Kalmar (ETA) with "old" titanium bezel.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On Nato


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

This is how the steel-titanium-combo glows in the dark!

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

that is what i call 2 tone
black and white ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^killer combo Matthias !!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 - White Full Lume Dial.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 - Blue Dial.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 - White Mother Of Pearl Dial.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 - Black Dial 18: The H2O emblem dial  With nice and soft H2O black Ostrich strap for this beauty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Loving the orient on this MOP.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone with a 6.75" wrist wear this watch on the bracelet? Could you please post some wrist shots? I'm just wondering if I could pull it off.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Does anyone with a 6.75" wrist wear this watch on the bracelet? Could you please post some wrist shots? I'm just wondering if I could pull it off.


Refer to some of Clemens pictures I believe he said his wrist size is near 6.75"


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

feeling blue today


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> Does anyone with a 6.75" wrist wear this watch on the bracelet? Could you please post some wrist shots? I'm just wondering if I could pull it off.


Hi Jeryy,

My wrist measures 18cm which is 7.07" - and I am in love with my KALMARs! ;-)

Best regards from Germany (Home of the H2O-watches),
Martin

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just wanted to share my latest find. Kalmar 1 Ti DLC with mokume gane bezel and crown guards.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Femur77 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest find. Kalmar 1 Ti DLC with mokume gane bezel and crown guards


Hi Ryan,

Great pics of a fantastic watch! - Very good decision to make the cross-border-deal with Heiko. I am very envious! - To be honest: I like the complete DLC-style more than the variation with the Mokume Gane-bezel. The lume-shot is awesome.

Congrats to your new akquisition!
Cheers, Martin


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you Martin. I like the dlc bezel as well. It also came with the all black dlc 24 hr bezel. I put the mokume






gane bezel and crown gaurds on my orange dial. Think it works a little better on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Femur77 said:


> Thank you Martin. I like the dlc bezel as well. It also came with the all black dlc 24 hr bezel. I put the mokume gane bezel and crown gaurds on my orange dial. Think it works a little better on it.


Ryan,

:-! Fully agree! In my opinion the Mokume Gane-bezels fits perfect to the regular steel case of the orange-dialed KALMAR. - "Only" two great watches but a lot of variation possibilities. That's the reason why I like Clemens' slogan, which is nearly a credo, so much: "_*Customizing is everything!*_".

Sunny regards from Cologne,
Martin


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

PS:
Would like to see the Mokume Gane-bezel on a SS-Kalmar 1.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Photos dedicated to Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot Rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 Blue dial with H2O Mesh bracelet (very soft and comfortable).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful blue K1


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures of this beautiful blue K1
> 
> View attachment 9267386
> 
> ...


Rafy, what is your wrist size? I'm still contemplating a K1. My wrist is 6.75". It looks like the lugs have a nice downward curve. Does it fit smaller than its size suggests?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

On crocs.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> Rafy, what is your wrist size? I'm still contemplating a K1. My wrist is 6.75". It looks like the lugs have a nice downward curve. Does it fit smaller than its size suggests?


Hello dear "Jerry P", my wrist size is 169mm so if I convert in inches it is around 6.65". He-he, I am not very far from you 

The K1 is a super watch and super comfortable to wear even if it is "big watch", on the wrist you completely forget it  And in diving: awesome, I very like it.

Yes you are totally correct: the lugs are inclined, which brings a super good stability on the wrist, I very like it. Plus with its movement ETA 2892, it is really a super good dear price wise. I got 5 of them, please do not tell to my wife  I am sure telling her that I am exchanging the dial time to time (LoL)

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The G GMT Titanium Kalmar! Putty gray dial black/orange handset and yellow GMT Pointer.
A true gem, truly the benchmark from Clemens. I love the new stuff but this is the real baby of H2O. Enjoy the images.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The large squid on leather!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Black leather on the large squid


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^where did you score that one Ken ?? Love it


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, that could be my favorite K1 ever, Mekenical. The GMT hand changes everything.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Femur77 said:


> Thank you Martin. I like the dlc bezel as well. It also came with the all black dlc 24 hr bezel. I put the mokume
> View attachment 8967969
> gane bezel and crown gaurds on my orange dial. Think it works a little better on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, hard to believe you sold it...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mokume Gane - Titanium and Copper. Wrist art


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Just "black" - but still an eye-catcher IMHO!










Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

A new combo: TUNGUM-Kalmar (1st gen.) with DLC-bracelet & DLC-bezel, combined with Mokume Gane-crown guards. Maybe the crown guards should be replaced by DLC-ones as well.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

black and white - no more colour needed...


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Great pics guys! And Ken, that GMT Kalmer......WOW!!!!!!! Looks like another watch I'll be keeping an eye out for. I have yet to pull the trigger on a K1 yet. But the more I see pics here, I'm inching closer and closer to adding one to the collection


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This guy is now the jewel of my collection K1 Ti GMT, such an amazing piece. Thanks Ken!!


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

grama73 said:


> black and white - no more colour needed...
> 
> View attachment 9383954


Matthias, I fully agree! Your "panda"-version is really nice.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like the big lumed logo of the H2O brand at the back of the watch on top of the ETA 2892  Quite practical indeed when you lost the watch in your deep watch drawer  (LoL)


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

I've discovered that Kalmars too, like Orcas can only exist in pairs....just excited to get the DLC back from service!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am starting to like more and more the warm bronze touch, even if I have to polish it like crazy all nights  (LoL)

Using a nice and comfortable H2O straps


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying the White Mother of Pearl Today with some bronze parts, I very like it 

Going to the beach with this beauty today for swimming and playing this kids, not sure if I take the white or the yellow rubber strap for this beauty


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Trying the White Mother of Pearl Today with some bronze parts, I very like it
> 
> Going to the beach with this beauty today for swimming and playing this kids, not sure if I take the white or the yellow rubber strap for this beauty
> 
> ...


Amazing! I think the white MOP is their most stunning dial. I plan on getting a K2 with this dial in the near future. I already have a Marlin pre-ordered with the white MOP dial. Enjoy.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Love this K1 DLC Ti,but wouldn't mind another version instead.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Femur77 said:


> Love this K1 DLC Ti,but wouldn't mind another version instead.
> View attachment 9459626
> View attachment 9459634
> View attachment 9459642
> ...


Nice!


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Kalmar Ti with a Kalmar SS bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 blue dial with Maddog Jean strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Lost in the desert  LoL...


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

2x H2O Kalmar and a BENARUS Megalodon. - Very beautiful creatures!

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

My latest Grail.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Femur77 said:


> My latest Grail.[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9500194&d=1475153566"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is getting around ! Lol


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Femur77 said:


> My latest Grail.
> View attachment 9500194


Hi Ryan,

Very cool GMT-version! - Did you trade it off against your white dialed DLC-model?

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Very cool GMT-version! - Did you trade it off against your white dialed DLC-model?
> 
> ...


No Martin I still have my dlc. Couldn't agree more with you. It is very cool! Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

mekenical said:


> This thing is getting around ! Lol


Yeah it made a short stop,but It'll be here for awhile my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Ruff sea today, perfect for the Kalmar 1  Some photos before I replace this nice leather H2O strap with a black Isofrane


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ying and Yang
























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

A snowy day in Calgary...⛄❄


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

K Hunter said:


> A snowy day in Calgary...⛄❄


Thanks for the heads up on the bracelet! It worked beautifully!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Femur77 said:


> Ying and Yang
> View attachment 9586898
> View attachment 9586906
> View attachment 9586914
> ...


The bracelet looks fantastic!!! The matte DLC is a perfect match! Congrats!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Hey Guys I just joined the H20 Kalmar II club with my new to me OT SE 6000M! Anyone have a extra "Turbine bezel" to sell let me know!

*


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s all prepared except the final black sandwich dials. These will be shipped end of the next week and as soon as I have them in my hands - and they are 100% perfect of course - I will start the launch of the new KALMAR 2 family member.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s all prepared except the final black sandwich dials. These will be shipped end of the next week and as soon as I have them in my hands - and they are 100% perfect of course - I will start the launch of the new KALMAR 2 family member.


Hey Clemens 
Do you have any extra Turbine Bezels to sell for the Kalmar 2 to sell?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m sorry, but the turbine bezel for the 6K version in SS 316L and Titanium Grade 5 will be sold only together with the watch and not separately as I have just very limited supply of them.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m sorry, but the turbine bezel for the 6K version in SS 316L and Titanium Grade 5 will be sold only together with the watch and not separately as I have just very limited supply of them.


Ok thank you for the response. I have the ratcheting clasp from the Bracelet that is broken on my OT 6000M . How can I order a new from you?


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m sorry, but the turbine bezel for the 6K version in SS 316L and Titanium Grade 5 will be sold only together with the watch and not separately as I have just very limited supply of them.


I'm sure I should know the answer, but what is The 6K version in SS 316L. I thought the 6K and 8K were all titanium.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please drop me an email, Gary. We will solve this clasp problem.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please drop me an email, Gary. We will solve this clasp problem.


*Hi Clemens I sent several emails but I dont think they are getting to you, here is were I am sending them.* *CONTACT(AT]H2O-WATCH.COM.* Do you have another email I can use? 
thanks!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> I'm sure I should know the answer, but what is The 6K version in SS 316L. I thought the 6K and 8K were all titanium.


Clemens is talking about the turbine bezel only

He has the bezels in both SS and Titanium. The solid turbine bezels in titanium are only available to purchase with a complete ti kalmar 2 6k or 8k OT watch

The SS turbine bezels will only be available to purchase with a complete kalmar 2 SS or Marlin.

That's how I believe Clemens meant to say it.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Danny, how could you read my mind?  I couldn´t have expressed it any better. 

We have currently for example a special 6k edition on sale in SS with turbine bezel. So the 6k turbine bezel is not exclusive to the titanium grade 5 version, but will always been sold only as complete watch and not as single item.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I had an old age moment, should have known that..


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Just Fedex Clemens my Bracelet Clasp to be repaired for my H20 OT SE 6000M. In the meantime H20 Leather works.

*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Gary 

Rafy.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MOP on crocs.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Danny, how could you read my mind?  I couldn´t have expressed it any better.
> 
> We have currently for example a special 6k edition on sale in SS with turbine bezel. So the 6k turbine bezel is not exclusive to the titanium grade 5 version, but will always been sold only as complete watch and not as single item.


Is this the one you mean ? , if it is it's awesome, I want another one!

?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just come back home after a good dive with friends this morning, the sea was crystal clear and no wind; my wife is asking to take to kids to the pool so she can finish the lunch... Today in Dubai +35 degrees Celsius, and pool at +31, so let's go for a second round  I just took me 20 seconds to switch to another H2O watch and leave the house 

Magnolia trees around the pool are producing wonderful smell, perfect for the Kalmar 1 (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

All below photos are underwater pool taken at -0.5m only  I really super like this dial guys, and this sapphire bezel is matching well, excellent for some free diving pool exercises


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Long time I was not wearing this beautiful Kalmar 1 with dial 18: one of the iconic dial of the H2O brand, I very like its design. I think on Mother of Pearl for the Marlin it will be simply amazing...

I very like too the white 15sec inlay of this DLC bezel; I think I need to order the same bezel with 15sec white inlay but in Stainless Steel (SS) instead of full DLC like on my pictures. I think it might be super class with the SS crown guard matching too and the original H2O metal bracelet 

Some more pictures of this beauty under all possible angles.. Enjoy


----------



## Riggs Murtaugh (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice photos rafy1.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my recent purchase, a beautiful Kalmar 1.






















I've seen something very similiar here on the forum and fell in love with the look. I wanted something more "showy" since my Orca is a very standard configuration, and this watch came out perfect. I just love everything about it, its size, its weight and the full lume dial is astonishing!
Even my father bought one Kalmar for himself with a different configuration and he loves it, i'll show you some pictures of it later.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Dario 

I love it too


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you Rafy 
And sorry guys for the quality of the photos, i know they are not on the same level of yours but they are taken with a phone and i'm not a great photographer myself, i just try to catch those particular angles i like the most


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> Thank you Rafy
> And sorry guys for the quality of the photos, i know they are not on the same level of yours but they are taken with a phone and i'm not a great photographer myself, i just try to catch those particular angles i like the most


You are doing Pretty good photos so far. I am enjoying all of them


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Have this H20 floating around still like it a lot.
*_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nice one Shane, and congratulation for the "Floating" effect, I like it 

If I am not mistaken it is the Kalmar 1 Titanium, a very nice and rare watch, beautiful


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheers! just a fun effect I've been playing with I like the floating appearance.



rafy1 said:


> Nice one Shane, and congratulation for the "Floating" effect, I like it
> 
> If I am not mistaken it is the Kalmar 1 Titanium, a very nice and rare watch, beautiful


YES titanium sir.


----------



## expatraite (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Kalmars here.


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> _*Have this H20 floating around still like it a lot.
> *_
> View attachment 9805018


Hi "SHANE 1000",

I really like your "real" KALMAR (made out of Titanium)!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks! I seem to sway more for titanium made watches these days Martin, whereas not that long ago I would never entertain a Ti watch, but now most of my rotational keepers are a set size (46-47mm) and also made of Ti|>|>



scherermartin said:


> Hi "SHANE 1000",
> 
> I really like your "real" KALMAR (made out of Titanium)!
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

looks great!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's my father's Kalmar which he ordered shortly after mine. Unfortunally the watch has arrived with a wrong second handset (he ordered the one with the orange tip to match the minute handset). I wrote to Clements 20 days ago about this problem but he must have not seen my email with all the preorder chaos for the new Kalmar 2. Besides this problem he loves the watch as he is a fan of big watches and he is wearing it every day over his other watches


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Excellent choice, the dial 18 is superb on Kalmar 1. I like the orange minute hand


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This H2O canvas strap is amazing... And so comfortable, I like ti too much


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Canvas straps are great, i've made one myself for my Gruppo Gamma Bronze and i'm planning to make one for my Kalmar too once i find a piece of canvas that i like (or when i finally decide the color). BTW That Mop dial is amazing Rafy!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

@ Joe's


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i can't stop dreaming about having a Turbine bezel on the K1... do you guys think this will be an option in the future ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kalmar Family came out to play


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

That K1 in the middle is amazing, i love that configuration


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Kalmar Family came out to play


A quite impressive and unique collection of Kalmar => beautiful!!! Well done Danny!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Today i've ordered another Kalmar 1 with a black Mop dial, i just couldn't resist those colors!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My new Kalmar 1 MoP dial already arrived! I would have never imagined to have it this early, i was already resigned to wait after Christmas! What to say ? This dial is SUPERB, it has a classy dark grey-sh color in the shadows and as soon as it gets a sparkle of light it changes to purple and torquise colors, and the black stealth bezel perfectly fits this look. I've tried to catch some pictures but the weather wasn't really good here the last few days so i couldn't do justice to this amazing dial, i'll try again when a bit of sun shows up.
Thank you Clemens for another amazing piece!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> My new Kalmar 1 MoP dial already arrived! I would have never imagined to have it this early, i was already resigned to wait after Christmas! What to say ? This dial is SUPERB, it has a classy dark grey-sh color in the shadows and as soon as it gets a sparkle of light it changes to purple and torquise colors, and the black stealth bezel perfectly fits this look. I've tried to catch some pictures but the weather wasn't really good here the last few days so i couldn't do justice to this amazing dial, i'll try again when a bit of sun shows up.
> Thank you Clemens for another amazing piece!


I think now you need to get the White Mother of Pearl


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Real beauty ...

A few qiuck iPhone-Shots ..


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

K1 Custom!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I've been trying to get good pictures of this MoP dial but its really hard, this is definetely a watch that you need to hold in your hands to fully appreciate it. Today there is a nice sun in the sky so i managed to get a few shots


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^great pics! looks like the dial is a wash with flowing waves of color


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

A few new pics with a beautiful new strap by Clemens, who i want to thank again for his courtesy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's some liquid black


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Customization is everything

8 screws

You can go from this





































To this in minutes


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i'm so sad that i missed the preorder on the K1 and i don't have all those cool extra handguards and bezels, it was a great deal


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Blue ´n´ Blue


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice combo with this Strap!!!

Well done Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thnaks Rafy 
MOP today


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I finally received 2 small pieces of purple stingray hide, i'm planning on making a nice strap for my K1 MoP, to match those beautiful purple reflections of the dial


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I think you made a great choice of color and hide Dario and now I cannot wait to see the results of your leathercraft and also pics of it on the watch.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DarioV said:


> I finally received 2 small pieces of purple stingray hide, i'm planning on making a nice strap for my K1 MoP, to match those beautiful purple reflections of the dial
> View attachment 10402090
> 
> 
> View attachment 10402074


You know I'm normally not a fan of purple but you know what. That's gonna look pretty wild with that MoP K1!!

I look forward to seeing the finished strap !!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I will post the result as soon as i manage to finish the strap. I'm currently waiting for an edge ink to arrive from UK but i couldn't wait and i've already started to do some work


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

DarioV said:


> I will post the result as soon as i manage to finish the strap. I'm currently waiting for an edge ink to arrive from UK but i couldn't wait and i've already started to do some work











One more thing Dario.... Maybe you can find a thread to closely match the Teal Blue color that also seems to be an inherent part of your MoP dial and use it for some minimal accent stitching. Here are some ideas/suggestions for some different types of minimal stitching.

I also think a "padded" style strap like the one below in the first picture would also look excellent with your watch.

*DOUBLE STITCH* 








*TRIPLE STITCH*








*"L" STITCH*








*TRIBAL MINIMAL*


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Jsal thank you very much for your suggestions, i love the minimal stitching and thats exactly what i had in mind for this strap, but i'm planning on using a black stitch because i want the pattern and color of this stingray hide to be the main thing about the strap. The teal stitching is a great idea, infact i was already thinking about buying another piece of black stingray or shark hide for another strap and use it there.
At the moment i'm not sure about what stitching patter to use, i love the double and triple stitch that you linked and i've done it before on different straps, but i'm intrigued by the tribal pattern too, i guess i will decide at the moment.
I've already cut and glued the pieces, sanded them and now i have to wait the next week for some materials to arrive. I cannot wait to put this bad boy on


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying new traps from "The Watch Boutique" in Brahrain The Watch Boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Same one in Distressed option 

I was not a big fan of Distressed straps, but in Blue colour... impossible to resist it


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i love the distressed one!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Black titanium, stainless steel and pure evil ......

Lord Vader approved

Kalmar 1 SS body
Gloss black sheild dial
Kalmar 1 titanium matte DLC stealth bezel
Kalmar 1 titanium matte DLC crown guards 
H2O DLC roller buckle with 24mm SS roller tube 
Gunny brutal black leather strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Black titanium, stainless steel and pure evil ......
> 
> Lord Vader approved
> 
> ...


Wow, this is "Brutal" beautiful Danny 

Very nice pictures by the way


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Tired of waiting for the edge ink to arrive i've decided to not use it at all on this strap and finish it, i couldn't wait anymore to put this on.
As always capturing the right reflections on the dial was very difficult but i can assure you that this purple stingray strap is a gorgeous match in person.
I've never used stingray hide on my straps and i'm totally in love with this material, i'm already thinking for an orange or a white strap for my other K1.
Here are some pitcures!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice strap, I super like Stingray strap too


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

DarioV all I can say is WOW!

and that doesn't come close to how great that strap is


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you guys very much, it was the first time for me using stingray hide and there are some things i can improve, but overall i'm really pleased with the result.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DarioV said:


> Thank you guys very much, it was the first time for me using stingray hide and there are some things i can improve, but overall i'm really pleased with the result.


Phenomenal combo. You've really made that Kalmar your own...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks great Dario !!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Here she is again, my now perfect *Kalmar 1 "Stealth"
*
I showed my Kalmar 1 Stealth before but now it is finished.

- DLC Case
- DLC Crown
- DLC Bezel
- DLC Caseback
- black ceramic inlay without lume
- stealth dial
- phantom handset
- stealth date disc
- black 30-24 leather strap
- dlc buckle


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Stealth squid woooooooooow!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You made my day!  Great combo, Matthias!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Grama73 that watch is spectacular! I hope that the K1 DLC will make a comeback, or maybe even a Carbon version like the new K2, i would love one of those.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Amazing and beautiful Grama73 

I love it


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I dub thee the Darth Vader Death Star Kalmar !

Time to destroy the alliance !


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K1 Stealth; bad ass!


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

I have tried something new today: a titanium-bezel from KALMAR's 1st generation on my KALMAR 1 SS with the white MOP-dial.

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

looking great


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Titanium-GMT-KALMAR on stainless-steel bracelet 

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Lume-Shot of the GMT-KALMAR. 

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

This is my very first H2O KALMAR (1st Generation - Titanium). I purchased it from a German (watch-)friend 3 years ago. He is known here on WUS, too: "embudu".


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> This is my very first H2O KALMAR (1st Generation - Titanium). I purchased it from a German (watch-)friend 3 years ago. He is known here on WUS, too: "embudu".


Superb!! :-!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

just a quick shot


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sending you some K1 warm colours from Dubai's winter  LoL


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think this colorful strap will be much better with a black dial. But this morning that beautiful K1 blue navy dial was having my favors....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This is "A MASTER STRAP"!!! Beautiful Shane


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

@Rafy, VERY NICE BLUE DIAL !!

Regards Marc


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New strap materials arrived, that poor white K1 absolutely needs some love like his brother


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

300m vs 8000m


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I've started working on the first strap and i've almost finished it. Now i'm waiting for some orange thread i've ordered to arrive. I'm thinking about a tribal stitching on this one.
Here are a couple of pictures of the work in progress:















And a small preview 









As always sorry for the low quality of the pictures, i've taken them while waiting for the glue to dry


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> I've started working on the first strap and i've almost finished it. Now i'm waiting for some orange thread i've ordered to arrive. I'm thinking about a tribal stitching on this one.
> Here are a couple of pictures of the work in progress:
> 
> And a small preview
> ...


Great work Dario |>

And perfect match with your K1. I very like it


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's the final result, it looks and feels great, i'm really satisfied


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> Here's the final result, it looks and feels great, i'm really satisfied


I am speechless Dario!! You really did a fantastic & super pretty work. Your strap is simply amazing!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you very much Rafy  i've got to admit that your pictures and Maddog's beautiful straps are an incredible source of ideas for me. I discovered the stingray leather thanks to you, and now i've also bought some ostrich hide... more straps are coming for these 2 Kalmars and i've already something special planned for the K2 Carbon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That strap looks superb on the white dial kalmar. Real sharp ! Those central pearls are sweet.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

oh my Dario that is superb


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you guys very much for your compliments


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

colour up your life...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Lovely strap, i was thinking about something similiar for my incoming K2 Carbon!


----------



## mavale (Feb 14, 2017)

stingray strap made by myself


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> colour up your life...


Top Class Grama73!!! Your yellow K1 with this matching yellow strap is the total Perfection!!!

Sublime pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mavale said:


> stingray strap made by myself


Very nice, well done man


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys, yesterday i finished this strap for the K1 MoP. For this one i went with tribal stitching. I tried a dark grey thread but i found out that the black one actually stands out more on the piece of stingray i used.
Here are a few pictures





































Unfortunally the ostrich leg leather i ordered went missing somewhere during the shipping so i had to buy another piece, so for now its all about stingray hide (which i love)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Again: Great Work Dario!!! Amazing and beautiful strap


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

My newest acquisition (by "bigdocmak" here on WUS):
Steel-version in "Panda"-style, "modified" with a Titanium-bezel from KALMAR's 1st generation.

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

11th of March today, +32 degrees Celsius here in Dubai, for winter it is a far to high guys, what will be summer...

K1 white Mother of Perl on H2O green Canvas strap. I am a big fan of all H2O Straps  Do not tell Clemens I was at the beach this morning and did 20mn swimming with strap LoL  So far perfect!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Great pictures Rafy, i will need to buy one of those minimal steel bezels sooner or later


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys, i wanted to share with you my latest work, which turned out to be really great and surely one of my favourite straps.
All started with an ostrich leg leather i bought that didn't arrive (at least for 1 and half months of waiting, then it showed up after this strap was made  ), so i searched for some alternatives and i found and bought this beautiful piece of asian eagle leg leather









so i put some work on it and this is the strap before the stitching









the leather was so beautiful i didn't want the stitches to be too visible, so i went for a black thread to keep it as hidden as possible. This is the final result on my loved Kalmar MoP












































As always my photos arent great and they don't make justice to this amazing watch, but in person the whole combination is amazing and i don't think i will be making a new strap for this watch any time soon. Fortunally the incoming K2 Carbon will keep me busy


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mavale said:


> stingray strap made by myself
> View attachment 11003242
> 
> View attachment 11003234
> ...


WOW, that stingray strap looks like being made by an artisan! Congrats! Stingray leather is quite hard to work with as it´s very hard, but you made it perfect. Love the applications you included.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dario, aslo your straps looks great! Wonderfull leather and fits perfect to your black MOP dail!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you Clemens, i've introduced my father to the stingray leather and he loved it so he made himself a strap too and i created him an account to show it here on WUS. He's not really a forum person but he appreciates the comments.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> Hey guys, i wanted to share with you my latest work, which turned out to be really great and surely one of my favourite straps.
> All started with an ostrich leg leather i bought that didn't arrive (at least for 1 and half months of waiting, then it showed up after this strap was made  ), so i searched for some alternatives and i found and bought this beautiful piece of asian eagle leg leather
> 
> so i put some work on it and this is the strap before the stitching
> ...


Sublime work Dario!!! You are A master "Strap makers" 

Your new creation is super nice, I like it, well done man 

The Kalmar 1 deserves such nice straps, no doubts about it


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you very much for your kind words Rafy


----------



## kalizsoli (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

kalizsoli;[/QUOTE said:


> Very nice strap too  I am a big fan of Orange stitching, especially the double stitching  This one is very original, I like it!!


----------



## kalizsoli (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, I love orange too... I have designed, but the hand made built is the cherry on the top. The orange inlay bezel will crown the design. Thi is coming... &#55357;&#56842; I will upload pictures if this will arrive...


----------



## kalizsoli (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, I love orange too... I have designed, but the hand made built is the cherry on the top. The orange inlay bezel will crown the design. Thi is coming...  I will upload pictures if this will arrive...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*KALMAR on one of my Hammer straps.
*_


----------



## kalizsoli (Feb 24, 2017)

Last but not least orange bezel arrived ?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Great combination


----------



## kalizsoli (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks, this was my dream custom watch...


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Two great watches at the same time: KALMAR 1 SS ("destro") with Titanium-bezel and "Big Ben" in London (UK) yesterday.

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

... and same KALMAR with "London Eye" in the background!

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

When K1 met K2 

It looks like a spring's daisy LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Getting reading for the Kalmar 2 Carbon celebration 

The sapphire is not so big, only 12.5mm LoL... It can be used as hammer, or to knock out the wife while sleeping with the beast LoL...

Strap is Maddog 7mm at the lug, then ending in 5.5mm, equipped with a small delicate carbon buckle


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some wrist shots


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

So i was right, i tought i'd seen something special about that K1 when you posted the pictures of your box the other day  Its a very nice configuration, i like that new dial very much. Great carbon buckle too, i've bought that exact same model from Maddog for my incoming K2 Carbon


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying with K1 bronze parts 

And H2O 30/24mm strap, I really like this strap it brings a lot of stability and comfort to the watch  I am not sure about its colour: it looks like a nice delicate light brown soft leather with a kind of green olive stitching; perfectly matching with the bronze parts of the K1 I think.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

My K1 monster on Stainless Steel parts 

With H2O Black/Anthracite Canvas strap. Do not tell Clemens as I am doing diving with it, then I just rinse and let it dry under shadow


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My new-to-me, previously loved K2 DLC with blue sandwich dial....

Love it......

arrived nicely packaged form its previous owner, straps tools, warranty card, etc.....love the case and hand set, plus have a thing for sandwich dials...

leather strap is a serious piece of work, and really nice....but want I wanted is the Bracelet.....ssooooooooo nice....reminds me of the bracelets Damasko are offering, with the screw bars and infinite adjustments......with the the divers ext AND the micro adjustment, there is just no way to NOT get a comfortable fit!

anyway, enough jabbering, pics of my latest baby:


























































Strap changes are easy, same as my Helson/Steinhart/Mil47/Panerai's, so will be playing with straps over the next week or so.....I have an orange ISO that is going to look killer!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 11755362


I think you need a thicker crystal ! :-d

Freeking awesome watch !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

It looks like a normal watch...









But looking closer the white mother of peal dial is amazing


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Anyone with a Kalmar 2 and a 6,75" wrist?!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

dEUS77 said:


> Anyone with a Kalmar 2 and a 6,75" wrist?!


Hehe... Someone is having a small wrist like me 

You can find some examples below link (but sorry in advance for my hairy arm). The Kalmar 2 is having nice inclining lugs: which make the watch very stable and comfortable, even on small wrist 

rafy1's albums - Imgur


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Hehe... Someone is having a small wrist like me
> 
> You can find some examples below link (but sorry in advance for my hairy arm). The Kalmar 2 is having nice inclining lugs: which make the watch very stable and comfortable, even on small wrist
> 
> rafy1's albums - Imgur


Thank you, looks good on your flat wrist |>


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I very like red straps on H2O watches 

By the way: no beach photo today, it is the red sand from Dubai desert, at only 5km from the city


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

the Kalmar 1 is a very nice "tool" watch, I very like it  Its case base is superb with hex screw, the lume is phenomenal. And even on small hairy wrist like mine it is perfect and comfortable


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Waring this beautiful Kalmar 1 with matching Maddog belt and Carbon buckle too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Mother of Pearl K1


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Rafy

thats a beautiful combo my man!

is that bronze or some other metal?



rafy1 said:


> White Mother of Pearl K1
> 
> View attachment 12338489
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

marked said:


> Rafy
> 
> thats a beautiful combo my man!
> 
> is that bronze or some other metal?


Yes, you are absolutely correct: only the Bezel and Crown Guards are Bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 Monster  LoL...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

The only watch I've ever bought twice


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> The only watch I've ever bought twice


Wow... I love it 

Nice and rare nowadays


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

very nice configuration Rafy, i like it


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 12378107
> 
> 
> View attachment 12378109
> ...


Rafy that looks so good it must be a sin. Outstanding!


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

I call it: the "KALMAR Tripple Blue"!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Ti Gmt with dlc bezal and crown guards


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Leisure-trip to Lake Como (Italy)! - Bella Italia 🇮🇹.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

scherermartin said:


> Leisure-trip to Lake Como (Italy)! - Bella Italia .


Wow.. Sublime the K1 with that new Sunburst Blue dial


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MOP and a bit of bronze.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Still in big love with the Kalmar 1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The H2O white Mother Of Pearl dial is really amazing... I am still thinking to much of my next purchases after Clemens released the new Black and White MoP dials based on the dial 18 (not road markers but nice applied segments trapezoidal) are awesome, I am not sure how long I can resist more before to order the both of them  LoL...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree with you Rafy, the new MoP dials are amazing. I have the black one on my K2 and the white is great too, full of reflections and they give soo many strap options!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nothing better: Kalmar 1 on Maddog strap 









I am completely in love with the Kalmar 1 back case: the perfection


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^Awesome Rafy!

Special order or do you change out dials yourself?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^Awesome Rafy!
> 
> Special order or do you change out dials yourself?


Yes a special customized order  that Clemens kindly approved to built for me


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

A special Kalmar1 SS. Destro style (crown at 9) on a riveted wave logo strap.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MOP dial with the minimalist bezel on OEM leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^that's a real beauty

gotta love the H2O minimal bezels.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Gmt Ti on waterproof leather


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Kalmar OT6K








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love my Kalmar Monster  LoL...

Strap is H2O Canvas


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy Halloween! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## scherermartin (Nov 1, 2013)

Sunny day in Germany! ☀&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O K1 Full Lume dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar and Orca.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## odiefer1966 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think this vintage H2O strap match super well with the Big monster K1, by the way this strap is quite thick too, I very like it, solid and robust stuff


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Putting some Maddog colour on my beautiful Kalmar 1 

I love the dial 18 from H2O


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white Mother of Pearl dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking good Rafy... Wore mine the other day on stingray shoes with a Maddog buckle. Gorgeous MOP dial!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Looking good Rafy... Wore mine the other day on stingray shoes with a Maddog buckle. Gorgeous MOP dial! \
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Lovely, this strap is sublime, and your Maddog buckle is fantastic. Well done man


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures
> 
> View attachment 12756931
> 
> ...


these are great Rafy! so beautiful!

Have you seen this thread? It's right up your alley.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/watch-beach-4590057.html


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> these are great Rafy! so beautiful!
> 
> Have you seen this thread? It's right up your alley.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/watch-beach-4590057.html


Thanks my friend 

Yes I saw that thread, I think I have to put something there, you are right!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The new year could not start better than at the beach 

With this sublime Kalmar 1 Full white Lumed dial, black ostrich strap carbon buckle.

I love this big watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 White mother of pearl


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the Kalmar 1


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Hi, Kalmar makes amazing divers, but you guys know this.
I'm wondering if anyone here owns this monster, the Kalmar Chrono?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Ginseng108 said:


> Hi, Kalmar makes amazing divers, but you guys know this.
> I'm wondering if anyone here owns this monster, the Kalmar Chrono?
> 
> View attachment 12837713


at this point the Kalmar chrono is in pre-order. Many of us here have ordered one (some of the H2O addicts have ordered more than one) and we are hoping for delivery near the end of March. The one I ordered is almost exactly like the pic you posted (I didn't get the bracelet.) Owning 2 H2Os already I expect this watch to be every bit as special as the others of the H2O line.

If you're on the fence about getting one, I can say with confidence that I'd encourage you to do it. Again based on my experience with the ones I do own.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> at this point the Kalmar chrono is in pre-order. Many of us here have ordered one (some of the H2O addicts have ordered more than one) and we are hoping for delivery near the end of March. The one I ordered is almost exactly like the pic you posted (I didn't get the bracelet.) Owning 2 H2Os already I expect this watch to be every bit as special as the others of the H2O line.
> 
> If you're on the fence about getting one, I can say with confidence that I'd encourage you to do it. Again based on my experience with the ones I do own.


Thanks for the info. I'm not a complications kind of guy. Have had chronos but never kept any. But I have to say, in the last year, there have been some compelling models. This one just seems like such an elegant brute!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Ginseng108 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm not a complications kind of guy. Have had chronos but never kept any. But I have to say, in the last year, there have been some compelling models. This one just seems like such an elegant brute!


i hear you, I had been into chronos for a while but lately its been about 3 hands. However this chrono just seems so right. You can of course configure the Kalmar 2 is a somewhat similar fashion if you really don't like chronographs.










not the same but in the ballpark, same case shape.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

El' Monster today


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

rafy1 said:


> El' Monster today
> 
> View attachment 12859363


As the wise Keanu Reeves once said, "Woah!

That is some gorgeous tool watch goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 blue Navy dial on blue shark strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^that is simply awesome!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 mother of pearl on Maddog green sturgeon strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yellow 5mm thick rubber band today, in case I can go the beach during the lunch time, between 2 meetings  LoL...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

that's really cool Rafy! I love matching my watches and my ties!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black and white them today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I got this thick rally strap and amazing carbon buckle for the Kalmar 2 carbon.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 Blue Navy dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The blue navy strap is matching perfectly with the Kalmar dial, it is ostrich leg from Maddog with Titanium Damascus buckle: "Grand Class"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful watch, background is a school book I have stolen from my 10 years old girl LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white mother of pearl dial with bronze parts


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The strap is made from a real baseball leather, with a massive bronze buckle 

















The Sapphire is slightly domed, I very licked it 









Attracting even a lady fly  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white full lumed dial, I very like this dial very blight, I had done several dives with it, it is a nice watch for diving, bezel is good and rotating great even with dive groves.

But today pool with this beauty on black Isofrance  I am not a big fan of the Isofrane (because it is little bit difficult to put the 2 loops, especially when you are in diving mode: wearing groves), but I have to admit it is quite comfortable on the big Kalmar 1 and perfect for the pool


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar 2 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 with the iconic H2O dial 18, DLC crown guards and bezel 

Background is red tennis court LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Kalmar 1 is a big watch that I very like so it deserves a massive 6mm leather strap and carbon buckle from Maddog to match the nice H2O dial 18


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

No need to go to the gym, this Kalmar 1 is a monster of beauty and weight  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 Dial 18 on DLC diver bezel, ostrich strap with carbon buckle 

I am in love with the K1


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

A classic...


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures of this beautiful watch, background is a school book I have stolen from my 10 years old girl LoL
> 
> View attachment 12989057
> 
> ...


Some seriously cool straps in your collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white full lumed dial on Black Isofrane


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 dial 18: the H2O iconic dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white full lumed dial, 60sec bezel, orange ostrich strap with carbon stitching


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with this watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MOP on perlon.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 dial 18 b-)

Strap is solid black shark skin with carbon buckle.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures ;-)









Look at that amazing lume :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 DLC bezel and crown guards, on crocodile strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl 

This H2O dial is amazing....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty, strap is red sturgeon


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone going for the new H2O KALMAR 2 BRONZE?

Like the clean dial look and available colors. If I wasnt on a self inflicted buying restraint (already bought too many this year, and 2 incoming) I would be pulling the trigger.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone going for the new H2O KALMAR 2 BRONZE?

Like the clean dial look and available colors. If I wasnt on a self inflicted buying restraint (already bought too many this year, and 2 incoming) I would be pulling the trigger.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got this one with 5 bezels


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White full lume K1 on lizard strap.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

First one (?) in the wild:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Still celebrating the arrival of the new Kalmar 2 bronze with K1 monster having bronze parts 

Strap is 30/24mm from H2O, I very like this tyoe of straps


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Made a change to one of my carbon Kalmars.

You can call this one 3 stage carbon:

Carbon case 
Carbon bracelet 
Carbon dial


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Made a change to one of my carbon Kalmars.
> 
> You can call this one 3 stage carbon:
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind seeing Clemens offering this configuration on the website. That's a "head turner" T...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

New Maddog stingray, love it!!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 with 12.5mm tall sapphire on super nice and comfortable H2O strap 30mm/24mm


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 1 with 12.5mm tall sapphire on super nice and comfortable H2O strap 30mm/24mm
> 
> View attachment 13347349
> 
> ...


You can start a fire with that crystal


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 with the H2O iconic dial 18 on ammo strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K2. Good day sunshine!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 1 with the H2O iconic dial 18 on ammo strap
> 
> View attachment 13430761
> 
> ...


That bezel dial is gorgeous. Can't find it on their site. Custom?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mellow Yellow









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 White mother of pearl with bronze bezel and crown guards. on green safari strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

NM-1 said:


> That bezel dial is gorgeous. Can't find it on their site. Custom?


Hi dear NM-1.

It still avialable on the H2O-Wattch website, it is the bezel 12, below link 

https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-uhren/h2o-kalmar-1/k1-b12-1131100055.html

Cheers.

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 on ostrich strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

A Kalmar a the pool wearing blue suede shoes  LoL....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

BigMac attack


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> BigMac attack


Sublime photos my friend!!, I agree the K2 OT 8K is perfect on any red shoes 

You should posts the same picture in the dedicated below thread opened by you by the way 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/oceanictime-8000m-special-edition-1614162.html


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Monster K1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white Mother of Pearl dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar on stingray/Maddog combo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

that white MoP is one of the best dials from Clemens, nice combo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black & white K1 Style


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black and White K1 at the beach, swimming with this beauty today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Like my wife I love red shoes  LoL....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this Beasts


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MOP with minimalist bezel on canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

At the Tennis court with K1 while full lumed dial on 6mm burgundy Maddog strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white mother of pearl, on fuchsia seawater snake


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K dial 18, the iconic H2O-Watch dial, a must have, so good for diving


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

This is a picture of the H2O Kalmar Chronograph I ordered in 2017. Hopefully I will have the real thing shortly


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white MOP on white rubber


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^that is a most excellent combo Rafy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Still in love with this K1 white MOP ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 13887045


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nothing better than a massive 6mm thick red alligator strap for the K1 beast


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 dial 18, one of my favorite dial for scuba diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

But today office job with a brown alligator strap and Carbon buckle, I am a big fan of Carbon, I will get one day the fabulous Kalmar 2 Carbon with its unique Carbon bracelet


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful K1 with bronze parts today 









































I love the back case of the K1, really the best diving tool


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> But today office job with a brown alligator strap and Carbon buckle, I am a big fan of Carbon, I will get one day the fabulous Kalmar 2 Carbon with its unique Carbon bracelet
> 
> View attachment 14070551
> 
> ...


"Office job"?

I just assumed you were on the beach with H2Os all day!

I prefer to picture you as some master spear Fisher in tropical waters.

And of course that bronze H2O is gorgeous


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 Blue navy dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This solid blue nay beaver tail strap is amazing


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more picture


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white full lumed dial on red shark strap today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty, I very like scuba diving with this watch, the dial is super visible even by -40m under the water  The full lumed dial is like a torch, I generally sleep with my watch, but wih this one, impossible my wife is complaining of too much light  LoL...

By the way I went 5-6 times with the red shark strap into the sea water, it still OK, but I should not the under leather is becoming too soft


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting today, with the beautiful Kalmar 1 

























View attachment 14165697


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I really super like this dial black 18, one the best dial for scuba diving, and iconic H2O dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 blue navy dial on blue suede strap 

Even if I have a small wrist, the K1 is perfect and so comfortable to wear, I love to feel its wait, I will not mind to try a Titanium one by the way LoL...

In scuba diving one or my favorite diver tool, with the K2 OT 8K monster of course


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty, the minimalist bezel is awesome, I like the full metal style making the navy dial nicer


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 dial 18


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures, The K1 is one of the first H2O, one of the Best diver watch, one the most comfy for a big dive watch, and one of the most best deal value for money


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Polished Orca blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Clemens (H20) just posted in the Tiburon thread that "in a few days" details of a 12mm thick Kalmar will be released!



I am pretty sure I will be getting an h20 very soon. I was thinking marlin 40 but a slim k2 could be very awesome especially if diameter and lug length are trimmed too.

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Clemens (H20) just posted in the Tiburon thread that "in a few days" details of a 12mm thick Kalmar will be released!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new slim kalmar 2 will be the same case but with a reduced thickness bezel and flat crystal that brings its overall height down.

The lug width is still 24mm but the new bracelet offering with it is a 24/22mm tapered with slight thickness reduction and with the same clasp as the chrono

Details released thus far of the Kalmar 2 LP (low profile):

12.00mm height vs 15.70mm height of standard kalmar 2

214g vs 241g with bracelet

New 24/22mm tapering bracelet /new chrono clasp/ reduced bracelet thickness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> The new slim kalmar 2 will be the same case but with a reduced thickness bezel and flat crystal that brings its overall height down.
> 
> The lug width is still 24mm but the new bracelet offering with it is a 24/22mm tapered with slight thickness reduction and with the same clasp as the chrono
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny!

Good to know. I'll peek at the new LP but I think my heart will stick with the marlin 40 if the LP is the same width and length as the K2.

Awesome to have options!

Time to cull the herd!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kalmar 2 LP is coming soon ! Hot off the press ....

Friday June 7 launches on the web store.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds good. 

What’s the “new high clasp”?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> What's the "new high clasp"?


"High end" he made a typo.

Photo of clasp below



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I in love the K1 blue navy dial, it is having a unique bule that I super like 

Today on casual Lewis strap 

























And look at this beautiful case back with big lumed H2O logo, top class


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

double post


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl dial, I am in love with this dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with this metal bezel and SL index


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K1 & K2









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Morning beach with K1 dial 18


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 Black Monster today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful K1 having a 12.5mm tall sapphire crystal and solid H2O black strap that I super like


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's crazy rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Titanium Kalmar 1


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Titanium Kalmar 1


Wow.

What's that bezel insert?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Wow.
> 
> What's that bezel insert?


Hi boatswain,

The bezel is one of the custom heat treated Pieces from H2O.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Hi boatswain,
> 
> The bezel is one of the custom heat treated Pieces from H2O.


Very cool 

Extra unique, even for an H2O


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

My Kalmar 1 with both side AR coating (12 times each side)made by www.sweetwatches.de


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 Blue Navy Dial 

I really super like the blue colour of this dial, very class and stylish blue 

Strap is blue suede by H2O


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 dial 18 on red alligator strap at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful K1 dial 18. For diving I am swapping with black rubber band, that strap is having under-leather not waterproof, so I do not want to take the risk, LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am a big fan for H2O watch on red shoes


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 Blue Navy dial, on blue navy ostrich strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful K2 blue navy


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great with the plain steel bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 Full Lumed Dial 

I love it, but difficult to sleep with this beauty, it is like a torch


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13887051
> 
> 
> View attachment 13887055
> ...


Rafy, which dial is this for the K1? Looks like dial #40 from the K2. Is it easy to customize the dials from K2 to use on the K1, even though the K1 configurator does not show this dial? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white full lume dial 

I am in love with this dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photo of this beauty 

The H2O model style buckle is awesome, and fit perfection on the Horween strap, perfect fit and stability on the wrist, even with my small size wrist


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White mother of pearl today,

it has in real some amazing green and pinky reflections, really superb!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 blue Navy dial today, this dial is really awesome under the sun, and very good for scuba diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

So more of this beautiful K1.

I very like that H2O strap which is 30mm at the lugs side, and 24mm at the buckle side. It makes the watch very well fixed on the wrist, and top comfortable


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am really in big love with the H2O iconic dial 18


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like that dial has a great semi-matte texture.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro









H2O Kalmar II


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> H20 Kalmar I Destro


Very nice pair


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Very nice pair


Thanks love your Kalmar too 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 Monster, 12.5mm sapphire,

6mm thick buffalo strap with massive Maddog buckle


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photo of the Beast  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 white Mother of Pearl, on white Kevlar strap.


----------



## Maverixk (May 19, 2014)

Does this come stock? thats pretty cool


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*H2O..(New Arrival!)

























*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *H2O..(New Arrival!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man. Lots of new arrivals to keep you busy these days


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Maverixk said:


> Does this come stock? thats pretty cool


Thanks dear Maverixk  Yes this Karlmar 1 white MOP watch watch and the bracelet white Cordura are still available on the H2O Website


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

garydusa said:


> H2O..(New Arrival!)


Top Class Gary, I super like that white bezel, I need to order ti too 

You white MOP dial is superb, Big Congrats!!!

Please post your photo into the dedicated Kalmar 2 thread below link, this section is for the Kalmar 1 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/%2A%2A%2Aofficial-h2o-kalmar-v2-picture-thread%2A%2A%2A-1538858.html


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 black & white on H2O black ostrich strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beast K1 today with 12,5mm tall sapphire crystal


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty,

Strap is black shark skin with carbon buckle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am a big fan of the H2O full lumed dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

May the 4th be with you


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am really a fan of the white H2O Cordura 

Do not tell Clemens, but I went into the sea water many times with it  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The K1 blue navy dial but quite dark inside the house, but it is awesome outside, amazing beautiful blue colour, mine lose the sea and diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 with the iconic H2O dial 18, really a super dial for scuba diving 

The strap is solid ostrich, from H2O too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 monster with a 12.5mm sapphire, thanks a lot for Clemens for this customized model, I love it for scuba diving, and No-Date is super, love that No-Date feature more and more


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 blue navy dial on blue suede strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This H2O blue Navy dial looks like quite dark inside the house, but outside under the sun, the blue colour is sublime


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am a big fan of the H2O dial 18 





























The lume is amazing on the K1










Lume of the back case, Top Class ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue K1 & blue K2 with blue suede straps


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love that K1 Monster 

One of my preferred "tool watch" for scuba diving ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar I Destro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar I Destro


The destroy looks great on that watch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> The destroy looks great on that watch


Thanks brother 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar I Destro


Wow... really beautiful 😘


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15514448


Superb!! I am in love 

PS: You should post into the Kalmar 2 thread below link  this thread is dedicated to its brother the Kalmar 1 

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD***


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Superb!! I am in love
> 
> PS: You should post into the Kalmar 2 thread below link  this thread is dedicated to its brother the Kalmar 1
> 
> *OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*


Thanks Dude, I've just done so.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Kalmar Destro but Bezel Switch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

For that beautiful Kalmar 1 I made myselft a new strap made of solid green military canvas from Vietnam war with light green stitching.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful white MOP K1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white MOP on new home made US Military Canvas


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I ma big Fan of the K1 with the minimalist bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black & White Classic K1 today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Black & White Classic K1 today
> 
> View attachment 16026069
> 
> ...


That's a sweet combo.

I like the bezel and dial a lot.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white full fume & K1 white mother of pearl with 2 Orca friends on US Military Canvas


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 blue navy dial with H2O 30/24 strap, I love this 30/24 strap, it gives a super good stability of the watch on the wrist


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos if this beautiful K1 blue navy, lost today in Peggy's Cove - Canada Atlantic ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

That K1 blue Navy dial is simply amazing....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

K2 Ti SE 8000m


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Getting ready for the fantastic H2O Black Friday offers


----------



## Phill_UK (Jul 4, 2021)

rafy1 said:


> Getting ready for the fantastic H2O Black Friday offers


Been up since yesterday, and it’s nothing to get excited over… BLACK SALE 2021


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16281661


Really sublime, I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 blue dial on an Ocean of ice...

Strap done by myself fully sea water resistant


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am so happy that H2O is proposing sterile bezel, I love it in bronze with bronze crowns too.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This deep blue navy dial is awesome, and prefect for the big K1 case


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This blue ostrich strap 6mm thick with orange stitching is perfectly holding the weight of this K1 beast


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This blue K1 with bonze sterile bezel loves the cold winter of Canada


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I’m still waiting for my Ti bracelet… lol. 👍


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl with pink-fuchsia sea water snake strap for Valentin's Day


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 on snow....

The H2O DLC Bezel is a killer, even on this SS K1 case with this monster 12.5mm tall sapphire


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice  

Just for your info, there is a dedicated thread for this beauty:









OceanicTime 8000M SPECIAL EDITION ??


Check this out! Perfect for those with a 8000m deep swimming pool ! What is it ?? Looks like the BIC MAC of divers! Can't wait to find out. OceanicTime: OceanicTime 8000M SPECIAL EDITION




forums.watchuseek.com


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl dial on H2O mesh.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 dial 18 on H2O ostrich strap super comfortable


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> K1 blue dial on an Ocean of ice...
> 
> Strap done by myself fully sea water resistant
> 
> ...



there was a time in the 70/80's that i thought the red levi's tab was an amazing design feature of their jeans.

it's still their signature but not as much as it once was. i was fascinated by it as a kid/teenager.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl dial on fuchsia sea snake strap.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 white mother of pearl dial


----------

